# Battledome Convo #59: Read Worst or Die. No exceptions.



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Just click on the sig


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2009)

First post


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). What's up ?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

This should be convo #59 GMK. 58 was mine.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Finally got my first convo 

Anyway. Night guys


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! CONVO MISSED!


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2009)

lol GMK is no longer over 9000


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). What's up ?



Takes on to know one sugar.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 26, 2009)

Damnit. I was just in the thread one minute ago. I should just take comfort in being chump level here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

No Fair! Mine was first.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> lol GMK is no longer over 9000


I decided promoting Worst was more important



Tranquil Fury said:


> No Fair! I was going to.



If you were a space saving homo you would have beat me. Lesson learned


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 26, 2009)

As Balrog would probably say.

"MY POST COOOOUUUNT!!!"


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No Fair! I was going to.



here's something to cheer you up


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

My post count


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Takes on to know one sugar.



Well the cats out of the bag then .



Grandmaster Kane said:


> My post count



I had like 105 posts in the last convo. My post count was hurt worse .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

First page? Nice.

See you later gents.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> here's something to cheer you up



 my fav Meme.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

First page


----------



## Yak (Jul 26, 2009)

In my defense () *I* have caught up with Worst.

Now I'm waiting for the next chapters. . Also, the manga seriously needs more TFOA.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I will take another post on the first page .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

And now I get first post at page 2


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I see how it is .

They have announced some pretty cool shit at comic-con.



My newest addition to my collection .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Does'nt that skin hurt your eyes?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Does'nt that skin hurt your eyes?



No actually. This is my favorite skin. For some reason it doesn't hurt my eyes at all.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I see how it is .
> 
> They have announced some pretty cool shit at comic-con.



Borderlands looks cool.

Hopefully I'll buy a ticket in time next year.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Borderlands looks cool.
> 
> Hopefully I'll buy a ticket in time next year.



It does look pretty awesome.

I will definitely be going to Comic-con next year. I only live an hour away from San Diego and have always wanted to go to one.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn, no first page for me.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2009)

Worst thread since #58.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sin said:


> Worst thread since #58.


Best thread of 26 July.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> It does look pretty awesome.
> 
> I will definitely be going to Comic-con next year. I only live an hour away from San Diego and have always wanted to go to one.



Yea its feels weird not going to Comic-Con when you're so close and want to go.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea its feels weird not going to Comic-Con when you're so close and want to go.



I forgot to get tickets this year. I am going next year no matter what.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I forgot to get tickets this year. I am going next year no matter what.



If you want to go all three days snatch them up early.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2009)

Comic-con was infested with all those twilight whores though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Comic-con was infested with all those twilight whores though.



I saw a person cosplaying as Deadpool. I would pay that guy to kill all Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And I doubt they will be there next year.


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm everyone's friend.

Who recognizes this meme?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw on G4's coverage they had this spiderman comic there and it was priced at 125,000 dollars.

Who the fuck would pay that much for a comic book that you will never even read ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> I'm everyone's friend.
> 
> Who recognizes this meme?



Already a meme?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Comic-con was infested with all those twilight whores though.



Next year will be worse, new movie dropping. Just ignore the panel.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys watch this. Scared me to death...

this


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

WTF, this is still on page 2?


----------



## Yak (Jul 26, 2009)

Its weekend. Activity usually is at a low here around that time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2009)

two threads I was too late to take part on


----------



## Yak (Jul 26, 2009)

Not gonna blame any lesbians eh?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Good morning Tubthumbers.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2009)

You know there's some other member calling himself Overlord Zetta?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

He doesn't seem like too bad a guy, either.


----------



## Knight (Jul 26, 2009)

another morning, another gay convo title.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

There's a new idiot in the battledome. His name is $naruto19$ and he thinks base Naruto can beat Mr. Satan who was punched into a mountain.


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2009)

The speed of the threads has been insane, no matter which convo. Something is seriously wrong with the OBD....


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> You know there's some other member calling himself Overlord Zetta?



The original is always superior.



Kisame the Shark said:


> There's a new idiot in the battledome. His name is $naruto19$ and he thinks base Naruto can beat Mr. Satan who was punched into a mountain.


He's hardly new. I think he's a Killstrike dupe.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> There's a new idiot in the battledome. His name is $naruto19$ and he thinks base Naruto can beat Mr. Satan who was punched into a mountain.



I keep negging him for his random Fairy Tail solos posts...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

I had all faith when I went to sleep that GMK would get the thread. Looks like I was right for once.

Let's find out what my post count dropped to...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

I liked my count better when it was 15K.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

I lost like -0.27 in posts per day when that convo went, I was aiming for 16 ppd, too


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 26, 2009)

I didn't lose very many posts so I'm fine with it.


----------



## King Fawful (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmmm been playing FF4 recently it's fun

So what's up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

I only lost like 45 posts. This was one of the convos I was least active in.

Also FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU Armstrong lost.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I only lost like 45 posts. This was one of the convos I was least active in.
> 
> Also FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU Armstrong lost.


Armstrong lost wut?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Armstrong lost wut?


Lance Armstrong lost the Tour de France. 

I'm contemplating a Prince of Tennis vs. Twatlightverse thread lol.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Lance Armstrong vs Alex Louis Armstrong gogogogogogogogogogo.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2009)

Lance Armstrong is more ballsy. -isshot-


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh that's a tough one Zetta. They are both manly.

So "Fuck Cancer" vs. Armstrong Alchemy...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

There's a thread on it in main BD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

lol did the thread.

EDIT: Zetta beat me to the announcement.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2009)

> Negi is generic. He's an optimist and a genius at fighting who wants to protect his friends, which motivates him to fight. Naruto, Ichigo, Goku...Negi does have some traits that are outside the traditional model, like his cautiousness and a higher level of common sense/intelligence, but he's mostly the generic milquetoast shounen protagonist. Little in the way of actual personality.
> 
> Well, I'd call it mindless.
> 
> ...



Negi looks like a homo

How's that for serious and insightful criticism


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Negi looks like a homo
> 
> How's that for serious and insightful criticism


I actually like that better, since I can't be bothered to reply to anyone who thinks that any more.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree.

Oh and someone was calling for you in the Library Floor 2 convo


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2009)

Kyosuke is the dream of all men. All men should aspire to be Kyosuke.

Unless they want to be Sanger.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I agree.
> 
> Oh and someone was calling for you in the Library Floor 2 convo



It's good to see someone who has decent taste

It's reunion time

Banned friends come together


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Kyosuke is the dream of all men. All men should aspire to be Kyosuke.
> 
> Unless they want to be Sanger.



Zengar Zonvolt is what all men aspire to be like.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS_qyzGzESM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

The last convo thread went by rather fast and this one should be as good. So anything happen this morning?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Eh?

The thread title is what I posted in the other convo thread lol


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Zengar Zonvolt is what all men aspire to be like.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS_qyzGzESM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



You're talking the man who has a model of the Grungust Type 0 and Thundgelmir in his room.

The only reason I don't have the Type 3 and Daizengar is because they're impossible to find without having contacts at Koto and being lucky with the delivery. I have the contacts, but the deliveries have been... lacking.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

I sorta wanna do a Aflame Inferno wiki page but it would seem that I have become what people like to call "fucking lazy".

Oh well.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy crap, that must be about 100 people going after Shaolin Cowboy's ass...

Attention, huge pic!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Woah! Nice.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Eh?
> 
> The thread title is what I posted in the other convo thread lol



What? You mean to tell me that after all of Kane's bitching about not getting a convo when he finally does he goes and rips someone off?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

4th page. Good after noon OBD. Im in a good.

Did I miss anything last night. Or was it still as slow when I went off.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like A/Beyonder/Pencil has hit a brand new low.

On MVC he is carbon copying WHITEBEARDS argument in a DS vs Goku thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2009)

> DS vs Goku





Do tell me if he breaks out his utter faggotry by responding to any refutation with "uhhh xxxx fallacy" a dozen times.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

> On MVC he is carbon copying WHITEBEARDS argument in a DS vs Goku thread.



You got a link to this thread?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Looks like A/Beyonder/Pencil has hit a brand new low.
> 
> On MVC he is carbon copying WHITEBEARDS argument in a DS vs Goku thread.


I like sparing my brain cells and sanity by not going there.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> You got a link to this thread?



here

He's using the standard sound speed mistranslation and the other classic, no one in Bastard!! is more then a city buster.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm reading that thread right now and it seems like if Whitebeard made a account on MVC or something. That users post sounds something much like him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Holy crap, that must be about 100 people going after Shaolin Cowboy's ass...
> 
> Attention, huge pic!


Is that chick with the daggers and the handcuffs on the left hand wearing nothing underneath that small ass vest?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Also Kamen Rider Ryuki is now completely released.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Tah-dah!
> 
> He's using the standard sound speed mistranslation and the other classic, no one in Bastard!! is more then a city buster.



Wow, that's a bad thread


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Wow, that's a bad thread



I know, I'm doing my best to help fight the stupid though.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

I never do post at MVC anymore since moses and all of the other noobs got annoying. I only vist sometimes and see how the forum is doing.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Also Kamen Rider Ryuki is now completely released.



No, it isn't. One ep is still missing.:ho

And everyone, watch Ryuki. It's great.


On the other hand. Decade visits KR Black RX's world.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taO5yNmga-E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfHUGz4JXu4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyI1aQhEroU[/YOUTUBE]









And on a final note...

Starting from minute 7:45. The most epic scene that will ever... I repeat... EVER happen in a Kamen Rider.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwyssx-KFPE[/YOUTUBE]


I can't wait for that movie.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Ryuki is next on my list. After I finish Kabuto (just finished episode 30) and Sengoku Basara.

Afterwards, I'm not sure. Depends how far along Decade is. Might go Kamen Rider 555 first. I'm a sucker for Rider vs Rider battles.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> There's a new idiot in the battledome. His name is $naruto19$ and he thinks base Naruto can beat Mr. Satan who was punched into a mountain.





Zetta said:


> The original is always superior.
> 
> 
> He's hardly new. I think he's a Killstrike dupe.





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I keep negging him for his random Fairy Tail solos posts...



He's been getting on my nerves recently.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

And I'm back, the forum went down for me.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

Did anyoneg get banned yet?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

The forum is always going down as of late.

It's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> No, it isn't. One ep is still missing.:ho
> 
> And everyone, watch Ryuki. It's great.



Ryuki has fifty episodes then?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Ryuki has fifty episodes then?



Yup.:ho Should be posted tomorrow.

And watch that last vid I posted.

Zetta can assure you that it's pure win.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Well at least it's finally getting translated.

Perhaps there's hope for Kuuga and Agito?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Well at least it's finally getting translated.
> 
> Perhaps there's hope for Kuuga and Agito?



...

Agito is completely subbed...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

God today is slow... Time for a new meme, Kane killed the convo. It shall be posted every time someone picks a stupid thread name.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Deathsaurer You talk alot of shit for someone with no purpose


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

This coming from the dude that brags about being a sex god online...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

So I hear Iron Man's getting an anime....


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> ...
> 
> Agito is completely subbed...



Not on TV-N. 

But yeah I know that I just would like to have all my subbed episodes done by the same group.

It's mostly the remnants of my OCD kicking in.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So I hear Iron Man's getting an anime....



It's already had like 2 ffs.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Not on TV-N.
> 
> But yeah I know that I just would like to have all my subbed episodes done by the same group.
> 
> It's mostly the remnants of my OCD kicking in.



The guys who did Agito are beter than TV-N if you ask me. I like how they subbed the insert songs of Agito while they were playing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah not just Ironman.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So I hear Iron Man's getting an anime....



Where did you hear this? I wanna know if it's true or not :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm really not sure if I would watch a Iron Man anime. I sorta started hating Stark after Civil War.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

D-Grayman is the Manga im currently reading. I put shaman king and hunter x hunter on  hold for it. And I must say D-Grayman is epic.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

Just finished chapter 13 on D.Grayman.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

Meh HxH>>DGM imho.

But it will never finish in my lifetime.

I do need to reread DGM though since it's coming back on Aug 17th.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Im on chapter 70 of D-Grayman.

Irvine- Hunter x Hunter has its moments. But D-Grayman is slowly becoming my second favorite manga. Sorry Reborn.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This coming from the dude that brags about being a sex god online...



Common misconception

Im not an online sex god im a sex god that knows how to use a computer


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

There are tits and dicks in that picture.

Also, wtf is going on there


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Common misconception
> 
> Im not an online sex god im a sex god that knows how to use a computer



Wow, that went right over your head...


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Meh HxH>>DGM imho.
> 
> But it will never finish in my lifetime.
> 
> I do need to reread DGM though since it's coming back on Aug 17th.



Yeah. I need to finish reading D-Grayman and Hunter x Hunter. So I can be the guy that knows everything about the power 6. Although Danchou is the one who has already read them all. Don't know anybody else who has read all of them.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I've yet to read Reborn! and DGM, then that's it.

Unless we count the "Forgotten Five".


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Im on chapter 70 of D-Grayman.
> 
> Irvine- Hunter x Hunter has its moments. But D-Grayman is slowly becoming my second favorite manga. Sorry Reborn.



For me it's One Piece>D.Grayman

Never read HxH, any good?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wow, that went right over your head...


*whispers to the crowd*
I dont thinks he gets it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Yeah. I need to finish reading D-Grayman and Hunter x Hunter. So I can be the guy that knows everything about the power 6. Although Danchou is the one who has already read them all. Don't know anybody else who has read all of them.


Most people here have read them all. At least I think so.

I've read them all though.

Also SP read HxH now.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> *whispers to the crowd*
> I dont thinks he gets it



You have it backwards my friend. You're attempt to make me look stupid only succeeded in making you look so. Do try again.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You have it backwards my friend. You're attempt to make me look stupid only succeeded in making you look so. Do try again.



So THAT is what you think just happened?

Pity


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

No, I really think it was a lame attempt at a joke to evade my slight. I was just playing along for lulz, thanks for ruining it.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I'm reading that thread right now and it seems like if Whitebeard made a account on MVC or something. That users post sounds something much like him.



Why is Pencil giving links to Volume 18?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> So THAT is what you think just happened?
> 
> Pity





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No, I really think it was a lame attempt at a joke to evade my slight. I was just playing along for lulz, thanks for ruining it.



E-fight 

OBD pissing contest in 5 4...


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> For me it's One Piece>D.Grayman
> 
> Never read HxH, any good?


Very good.

Art gets lazy for a few chapters, but that's it.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

Might pop HxH onto my reading list


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Most people here have read them all. At least I think so.
> 
> I've read them all though.
> 
> Also SP read HxH now.



Not really. Most people have read 5 of the current power 6. They always seem to miss one. 

You read them all? Cool. So least i know someone that can post along side me in power 6 threads that have knowledge on all of them.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> E-fight
> 
> OBD pissing contest in 5 4...



Oh yes, 2 people obviously BSing in the convo is something to get worked up over... Really guys, we do this shit all the fucking time.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh yes, 2 people obviously BSing in the convo is something to get worked up over... Really guys, we do this shit all the fucking time.


You guys! You're ripping apart our _friendships_!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh yes, 2 people obviously BSing in the convo is something to get worked up over... Really guys, we do this shit all the fucking time.



Like me and TWF..

Or Zetta and Aldrich..

Now its you and Kane..

Oh the rivals we gather.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> You guys! You're ripping apart our _friendships_!


Yugi when did you get here!?!


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Yugi when did you get here!?!


Actually I'm Ash Ketcum, english dub 'mon. :ho


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Oh the rivals we gather.



Lolwut? Kane isn't my rival. We're just ribbing each other for lulz.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

It was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Actually I'm Ash Ketcum, english dub 'mon. :ho


Psh they are the same.

Yugi is the first to come to mind though (thank you littlekuriboh and your yugioh drinking game).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

I missed it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Like me and TWF..
> 
> Or Zetta and Aldrich..
> 
> ...


Magellan and Avant seem to fit better.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> It was supposed to be a joke.



The whole thread is supposed to be a joke. Get with the program! No seriously, that didn't come off as a joke for some reason...


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Magellan and Avant seem to fit better.



I put those names now for people who don't like each other.


But yeah me an Avant is better. As debating rivals. Not actually hate each other. Lol.

I demand your kirby wank powers join my Wanknova's. 

I think I said this before.lol


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I put those names now for people who don't like each other.



I got that actually. Just didn't work as a joke for me for some reason... It was... missing something. Needed more lulz.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Why is Pencil giving links to Volume 18?



Because he's trying to say that because it says something in the Viz translation then it takes prescience over what Aldric and Yak have translated because Viz are "professionals", even though Viz has been know to change things in their translations.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess. It did need more lols.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No, I really think it was a lame attempt at a joke to evade my slight. I was just playing along for lulz, thanks for ruining it.



Oh god please

dont crush me beneath your giant erect e-peen

Oh wait your e-peen is small and flaccid


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Viz translation of Bastard!! is ok but a lot was change due to copyright issues. DS attacks in the Viz manga sounds lame most of the time.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Oh god please
> 
> dont crush me beneath your giant erect e-peen
> 
> Oh wait your e-peen is small and flaccid



Why the hell are you bring my e-peenor into this? Fucking pervert. BTW, that was my neighbors window dumbass.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> You guys! You're ripping apart our _friendships_!



Nothing can destroy friendship, it's the most powerful force in the universe!

It's even stronger than Chuck Norris!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> *Like me and TWF..*
> 
> Or Zetta and Aldrich..
> 
> ...


 


That's like saying that Cui is Vegeta's rival


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

So TWF will blow Magellan into oblivion?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Nothing can destroy friendship, it's the most powerful force in the universe!
> 
> It's even stronger than Chuck Norris!



Tea Gardner is that you?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Heart of the cards! _Heart of the cards!_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw that thread Arashi was in. Darsh is supersonic? Bastard!! art is icky? Goku can kill Darsh with a spirit bomb especially one that will take lots of time. Moses being an idiot.

.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Magellan said:


> D-Grayman is the Manga im currently reading. I put shaman king and hunter x hunter on  hold for it. And I must say D-Grayman is epic.



D Gray-man is really a great series. I can't wait for the 50 something pages we are getting for it's return this month.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Even when he hasn't even read the manga


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So TWF will blow Magellan into oblivion?



Yes.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I saw that thread Arashi was in. Darsh is supersonic? Bastard!! art is icky? Goku can kill Darsh with a spirit bomb especially one that will take lots of time. Moses being an idiot.
> 
> .



I endure it for the greater good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Astner still being Astner. Or Pencil, as you know him


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That's like saying that Cui is Vegeta's rival



It was a joke. .

Its more of we hate each other.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone ever watch 1000 ways to die? Some of these are pretty funny.

So theres a woman meth cooker running from the boarder patrol and she makes her way to the Rio Grande, which is the shallow river that makes up the majority of the US/Mexican boarder. She manages to hide behind some bushes in the river while the patrol men spend 45 minutes searching the area. While this is going on leaches start crawling all over her body and when she finally is clear enough to climb out of the river she's so drained of blood that she barely makes it onto the bank on the Mexican side of the river before she passes out from blood loss and dies.

Dude decided to rip off some people and was seen by the Rent-a-Cop. So he hid and dumpster and while he was in there a garbage truck came around, tossed him in the back and crushed him to death.

Then they had a girl who was fishing. When she hooked a fish with her mouth open and the fish lodged itself in her throat and she chocked to death.

Another guy just got out of Prison when a cop pulled him over. He hid his can of pepper spray in his ass because having it was a parole violation. So when he got out of the car the cop pushed him against the vehicle setting off the pepper spary in his ass. Since it didn't have anywhere to go it ate away at the lining of his intestines until he died.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Anyone ever watch 1000 ways to die? Some of these are pretty funny.
> 
> So theres a woman meth cooker running from the boarder patrol and she makes her way to the Rio Grande, which is the shallow river that makes up the majority of the US/Mexican boarder. She manages to hide behind some bushes in the river while the patrol men spend 45 minutes searching the area. While this is going on leaches start crawling all over her body and when she finally is clear enough to climb out of the river she's so drained of blood that she barely makes it onto the bank on the Mexican side of the river before she passes out from blood loss and dies.
> 
> ...



 at this shit. This sounds like a good show.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Anyone ever watch 1000 ways to die? Some of these are pretty funny.
> 
> So theres a woman meth cooker running from the boarder patrol and she makes her way to the Rio Grande, which is the shallow river that makes up the majority of the US/Mexican boarder. She manages to hide behind some bushes in the river while the patrol men spend 45 minutes searching the area. While this is going on leaches start crawling all over her body and when she finally is clear enough to climb out of the river she's so drained of blood that she barely makes it onto the bank on the Mexican side of the river before she passes out from blood loss and dies.
> 
> ...



I love that show it's so fucking awesome .

I liked the one where the guy would jump into his window as a joke in his office on one of the top floors of a skyscraper. Then he does it again and falls through it and dies .

Or the two people that died of heart attacks having sex with eachother.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It took that long to reply and that's the best you can come up with? That barely makes sense. I still dunno why you're trying to peep on me in the first place sicko.



Forgive me im playing CoD W@W
And I wasnt peeping. I was Snooping


----------



## Magellan (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I love that show it's so fucking awesome .
> 
> I liked the one where the guy would jump into his window as a joke in his office on one of the top floors of a skyscraper. Then he does it again and falls through it and dies .
> 
> Or the two people that died of heart attacks having sex with eachother.



Lol. Those are stupid ways to die.

What was the weirdest one?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Anyone ever watch 1000 ways to die? Some of these are pretty funny.
> 
> So theres a woman meth cooker running from the boarder patrol and she makes her way to the Rio Grande, which is the shallow river that makes up the majority of the US/Mexican boarder. She manages to hide behind some bushes in the river while the patrol men spend 45 minutes searching the area. While this is going on leaches start crawling all over her body and when she finally is clear enough to climb out of the river she's so drained of blood that she barely makes it onto the bank on the Mexican side of the river before she passes out from blood loss and dies.
> 
> ...



I watch the show all the time. It's funny.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I love that show it's so fucking awesome .
> 
> I liked the one where the guy would jump into his window as a joke in his office on one of the top floors of a skyscraper. Then he does it again and falls through it and dies .
> 
> Or the two people that died of heart attacks having sex with eachother.



They have one in here where a poor guy with narcolepsy fell asleep in a cureing oven set at 600 degrees for 12 hours and wasn't found until it was finished.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Forgive me im playing CoD W@W


Try harder dammit! It isn't any fun if you don't put some effort into it.



> And I wasnt peeping. I was Snooping



I'm sure the penal code agrees with this.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> They have one in here where a poor guy with narcolepsy fell asleep in a cureing oven set at 600 degrees for 12 hours and wasn't found until it was finished.



I saw that one that made me go .

I also liked the one with the couple texting each other. One was driving in the parking lot texting her where she was and he ran her over because he wasn't watching the road .

Or the person in the depressurizing station. And the guy opened it to early and caused the person to explode.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the douchebags with the paintball guns get exactly what they deserved. They where driving around drive by shooting with them when the CO2 tank comes off one of the guns and pops the other guy in the throat and crushes his larynx.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> I think the douchebags with the paintball guns get exactly what they deserved. They where driving around drive by shooting with them when the CO2 tank comes off one of the guns and pops the other guy in the throat and crushes his larynx.



I saw that one too. That one made me laugh .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Moses on MVC is just garbage.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Moses on MVC is just garbage.



Moses anywhere is just garbage.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2009)

lol I assume you guys are watching 1000 ways to die right now, unless it went of like 12 minutes ago.

I lol'd when the guy died from the paintball thing. But if the old woman was actually like hitting the driver after and the guy was saying stop the dude is dead and she kept doing it then I would be like meh, I mean she can hit him all she wants after the police get there for the dead dude.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just read on Spike.com that Deadliest Warrior is getting picked up for another season starting in spring 2010. The article said that Spike was really happy about the ratings and that it's one of the highest viewed TV programs on the internet. The Aftermath web-series is also being brought back for the second season.

No official word yet on the match-ups but theres been a lot of speculation about a winner and a loosers bracket show in the second season from the winners/losers of the first season.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Deadliest Warrior was pretty BS in the way the handled the matches, but it was an interesting watch so it's a meh for me.

I haven't watched 1000 ways to die for a few weeks. I just remember alot of the stories.

That was just BS they put in for the lulz I assume.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

They just had one with a car thief who was propelling down from the roof to steal a guys' car when his slack line got tangled around his leg and got left dangling upside down for over 24 hours he eventually hemorrhaged to death and was found a week later when the car's owner went out for his weely drive in his GTO Judge.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> They just had one with a car thief who was propelling down from the roof to steal a guys' car when his slack line got tangled around his leg and got left dangling upside down for over 24 hours he eventually hemorrhaged to death and was found a week later when the car's owner went out for his weely drive in his GTO Judge.



Damn I remember that one. It would suck just waiting to die hanging upside down.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Neo-jplaya said:


> oy, first POP gets a Disney movie, now Halo gets an Anime? Ache



Iron Man and Wolverine just got animes too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I posted that in the last convo. I'll be looking forward to it if it's done right.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 26, 2009)

indeedeth.

lots of people want Blum to voice the Chief. Would that work?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Why would'nt it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

They just had a guy on here who laughed constantly for 36 hours until he had a heart attack and died.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Neo-jplaya said:


> indeedeth.
> 
> lots of people want Blum to voice the Chief. Would that work?



Was he the guy that did chief in the games? I would want that guy.

It better have Gray Team or I will be fucking pissed .



Raigen said:


> Then, going by what Biblical God did, he's not that powerful. If he took 6 days to create the World, then he gets stomped by the Chousin who can each create the multiverse on a whim and reset the universe with a gesture.



Raigen thinks the Chousin are greater than the Biblical god . well another post for my collection.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

*goes back to reading Stardust Crusaders*


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Raigen thinks the Chousin are greater than the Biblical god . well another post for my collection.



To be fair, I think God was retconned in the Bible to be weak against Iron Chariots.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> To be fair, I think God was retconned in the Bible to be weak against Iron Chariots.



Say wha..... ?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Raigen thinks the Chousin are greater than the Biblical god . well another post for my collection.



Suprisingly, he actually made sense in the Kurohime topic I posted.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So I hear Iron Man's getting an anime....



News to me...



strongarm85 said:


> Anyone ever watch 1000 ways to die? Some of these are pretty funny.
> 
> So theres a woman meth cooker running from the boarder patrol and she makes her way to the Rio Grande, which is the shallow river that makes up the majority of the US/Mexican boarder. She manages to hide behind some bushes in the river while the patrol men spend 45 minutes searching the area. While this is going on leaches start crawling all over her body and when she finally is clear enough to climb out of the river she's so drained of blood that she barely makes it onto the bank on the Mexican side of the river before she passes out from blood loss and dies.
> 
> ...



I've seen a little bit of an episode a few weeks ago, it was okay.



Zetta said:


> Moses on MVC is just garbage.



You make it sound like he can post decently elsewhere.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Say wha..... ?



[Fiesta Americana].

900 Iron Chariots > God's Might

Only in the Bible though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

LoL.

They've got a guy on 1000 ways to die coming up I just remembered. I'm sure you guys all know what furries are, but if you don't, they're people who get off on dressing up and pretending to be animals.

So, there is this guy who comes upon a furry party in the middle of the desert where they where having a big orgy. Since this was just a guy not in costume or anything no one was going to let him take part in anything and they shooed him away. Well at the edge of camp, he spots a bear and walks over to it and tries to have sex with it, only the bear wasn't a furry, it was a real bear and it was just too dark for him to tell and the bear mauled him to death.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I'm back from my business trip in Miami, anyone wanna catch me up?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I loved the furry guy getting killed by a bear. That is just plain ironic .



~Avant~ said:


> Well I'm back from my business trip in Miami, anyone wanna catch me up?



Raigen is being a moron like always. Nothing out of the ordinary so far.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> LoL.
> 
> They've got a guy on 1000 ways to die coming up I just remembered. I'm sure you guys all know what furries are, but if you don't, they're people who get off on dressing up and pretending to be animals.
> 
> So, there is this guy who comes upon a furry party in the middle of the desert where they where having a big orgy. Since this was just a guy not in costume or anything no one was going to let him take part in anything and they shooed him away. Well at the edge of camp, he spots a bear and walks over to it and tries to have sex with it, only the bear wasn't a furry, it was a real bear and it was just too dark for him to tell and the bear mauled him to death.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Raigen thinks the Chousin are greater than the Biblical god now? Funny since I recall the God in the bible was fully Omnipotent in the bible.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

at Raigen. Well atleast I got some laughs thanks to him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> at Raigen. Well atleast I got some laughs thanks to him.



You just had to make that Bruce Gauntlet thread .



My newest addition .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Too bad I have to wait to neg him again.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Well his reasoning is wrong, but he is technically still right.


----------



## King Fawful (Jul 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz0PaPpmGa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Watch it!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Well his reasoning is wrong, but he is technically still right.



As I said in the thread If we want to go by the M theory our universe is made up of 11 dimensions which contain an infinite amount of parallel universes, with the 11th dimension being one of pure energy so he is technically still wrong.

And since god is said to have created our universe he created all these things as well.


And a Blue sighting.... In my OBD ?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doctor meets the Predators

GET TO DA TAAARDIS!


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

New set y/n?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

I like it .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

so do I, rep for you.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Are islands equal to cities?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Depends on the size of the Island and the size of the City.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Bible god didnt create the world in 6 days he created existence.

And he did it in the dark


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Depends, islands come in many different sizes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Depends on the size of the Island and the size of the City.



Do you read One Piece? I need to know because I'm comparing an island from One Piece to a very large city.


----------



## King Fawful (Jul 26, 2009)

*Is used to being ignored*
Well I justed finsihed reading Air Gear. So what should I read next D-Grayman or HxH or KHR.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

I like Arashi's new set better.



> Is used to being ignored*
> Well I justed finsihed reading Air Gear. So what should I read next D-Grayman or HxH or KHR



*does'nt ignore*

All are good so choose which ever one. Though DGM is my personal fav.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Depends on the size of the Island and the size of the City.





darkking2001 said:


> *Is used to being ignored*
> Well I justed finsihed reading Air Gear. So what should I read next D-Grayman or HxH or KHR.



D-Gray Man.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Bible god didnt create the world in 6 days he created existence.
> 
> And he did it in the dark



The six days amount to how many times he stubbed his toe or banged his head


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like Arashi's new set better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Khr.

Hxh is better but it is on break so not like you are in danger of falling behind


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Do you read One Piece? I need to know because I'm comparing an island from One Piece to a very large city.



Of course I read One Piece. You talking about Thriller Bark right? What city are we talking here?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Of course I read One Piece. You talking about Thriller Bark right? What city are we talking here?



He could be talking about  Angel Island or whatever from the Skypeia arc.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> New set y/n?



What's with all the set changes?

You know I can't rep for every change if you do it daily. The mods will get suspicious.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

darkking2001 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz0PaPpmGa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Watch it!





That is all.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Of course I read One Piece. You talking about Thriller Bark right? What city are we talking here?



Banaro Island. The one Ace and Blackbeard fought on.

Compared to this:


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> He could be talking about  Angel Island or whatever from the Skypeia arc.



Guess I was wrong .

The picture in your spoiler would be bigger in my opinion. I don't remember that Island being that big.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> That is all.



What, you never seen it?

It's the Nico Nico Douga Kumikyoku. My girlfriend can play the entire thing on piano.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

So far Ragien has not post again in the bruce thread. I hope Endless Mike will come and maybe pwn him again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Guess I was wrong .
> 
> The picture in your spoiler would be bigger in my opinion. I don't remember that Island being that big.



For some reason Pika thinks that Ace can destroy islands. I thought he was only a city-block buster.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> What, you never seen it?
> 
> It's the Nico Nico Douga Kumikyoku. My girlfriend can play the entire thing on piano.



Its new to me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> For some reason Pika thinks that Ace can destroy islands. I thought he was only a city-block buster.



Ace isn't an Island buster but Solar Emperor looked to be at least multi City-Block buster.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 26, 2009)

Link removed
Troll of the Year award winner?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Raigen calling Stan Lee Omnipotent made me spill my drink.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

So Stan Lee is god? Somebody should tell him this.

That is definitely going in the Collection.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

He was most likely joking since TOAA represent the editorial staff of Marvel. Often appears as one of the Marvel founders Stan Lee or Jack Kirby.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> What's with all the set changes?
> 
> You know I can't rep for every change if you do it daily. The mods will get suspicious.


I did say that the Konron set was basically just a place holder until I finished my Abigail one.

Well one of my Abigail sets, I made six.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:
			
		

> Raigen calling Stan Lee Omnipotent made me spill my drink.



To some people he is. That is, until the _Darkest Night_ is finished, than he will be burned like a witchhunt at the disappointment rabid fanboys will feel. Seriously, there is way to much hype put into that. Why someone from another company who has no relation to such? Simply because.



			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Troll of the Year award winner?



I've seen better,if you know what I mean.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I did say that the Konron set was basically just a place holder until I finished my Abigail one.
> 
> Well one of my Abigail sets, I made six.



Now I have to rep you for making 6 sets...


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Abigail is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Abigail is one of my favorite characters.



Kinda a odd name for a dude though.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone have that thread where Raigen had the balls to argue with Yak about Bastard!!? It seems like a funny thread to read.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

It was called Pegasus Seiya vs Darsh. I'll try finding it through Google.

Found it:

neg rep him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugh I remember now why I haven't bothered trying to debate Raigen, since Samurai Jack Vs. Bleach. He gives me a headache.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Kinda a odd name for a dude though.



He's an odd dude. It's also the name of a King Diamond album.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

The mangaka in Bastard! is a fan of such things. Lars Ul *Metallicana* which is basically metallica.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm reading that right now and it worth a good laugh.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The mangaka in Bastard! is a fan of such things. Lars Ul *Metallicana* which is basically metallica.




Judas Priest, Helloween, Black Sabbath, Testament, Cannibal Corpse, Stryper, Suicidal Tendencies, Exodus, Manowar, Savatage, Tesla, Napalm Death, Skid Row, Led Zepplin, Venom, Blind Guardian, Motorhead, Arch Enemy, Crow Bar, Accept, Wasp, Danzig, Def Leopard, Anthrax, Obituary, Deicide, Stradivarius, Heaven and Hell, Deep Purple, White Snake, Iron Maiden, Metallica and Megadeth.

I'm probably forgetting some but these are the bands I remember being used.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 26, 2009)

darkking2001 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz0PaPpmGa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Watch it!


awesomesauce.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:
			
		

> Ugh I remember now why I haven't bothered trying to debate Raigen, since Samurai Jack Vs. Bleach. He gives me a headache.



I'm pretty sure the only reason most people debate against him is for postcount. 
And if that's really true, you must have Class 100 mind-fucking resistance.


----------



## Wesker (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you guys think of my new set?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

JJBA is losing.


----------



## Wesker (Jul 26, 2009)

How come JJBA isn't as well known as some of the other more popular mangas?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

Wesker said:


> How come JJBA isn't as well known as some of the other more popular mangas?



Well its kinda old, some of the scanalations are pretty iffy, and it's long to the point where it's kind of intimidating.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 26, 2009)

Wesker said:


> What do you guys think of my new set?



Tbh, it sucks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Wesker said:


> What do you guys think of my new set?



Kinda bland really.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, everyone needs to go vote for JJBA.

Bastard!! is for next month, and FMA is for the endgame point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Judas Priest, Helloween, Black Sabbath, Testament, Cannibal Corpse, Stryper, Suicidal Tendencies, Exodus, Manowar, Savatage, Tesla, Napalm Death, Skid Row, Led Zepplin, Venom, Blind Guardian, Motorhead, Arch Enemy, Crow Bar, Accept, Wasp, Danzig, Def Leopard, Anthrax, Obituary, Deicide, Stradivarius, Heaven and Hell, Deep Purple, White Snake, Iron Maiden, Metallica and Megadeth.
> 
> I'm probably forgetting some but these are the bands I remember being used.



Yeah , I was giving an example but your is better. TBQH I hated the OVA(English Dub) Bastardising the names like Anthrax into Anthrasax(The reason was understandable but still).


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Yeah, everyone needs to go vote for JJBA.
> 
> Bastard!! is for next month, and FMA is for the endgame point.



I'll go vote right now for it.


----------



## Wesker (Jul 26, 2009)

Back to the old set then.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, the old set was better.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2009)

You know how JJBA and FMA were tied 40 - 40 for MOTM?

I just voted for JJBA, meaning it's winning by one vote.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

I can hear the children cry


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm beggining to think Azure Flame Kite is a Twilight fangirl.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You know how JJBA and FMA were tied 40 - 40 for MOTM?
> 
> I just voted for JJBA, meaning it's winning by one vote.



Hmmm, actually:
Ruehl

Still winning by one vote though.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I'm beggining to think Azure Flame Kite is a Twilight fangirl.



Oh you're so funny, now stop it before I tear out your esophagus. 

Honestly, the way I feel towards Twilight is the way most people feel towards a lot of bad things. It is bad, but only you really understand how bad it is, and you want other people to get it right and not overplay it or underplay it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I was here thinking defending Twilight = fan. Maybe because of the sanin3 incident.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

We don't talk about him


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> We don't talk about him


Oh yeah, I thought it was a she.

dear god... /uwah


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

I did too till I saw his profile, which I feel bad about


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there a verse Twilight can beat?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Sesame street?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought Big Bird was a rival to Jean Grey


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Is there a verse Twilight can beat?



Harry Potter 

Not, but really I think a fair match would be against the Veritasverse.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Harry Potter
> 
> Not, but really I think a fair match would be against the Veritasverse.


 
I'm seriously not about to go into Wankmode right about now.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

But Veritas has quality going for it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Twilight verse can rape good literature but thats it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> But Veritas has quality going for it.



See, I thought the question was about a verse close to it in strength, not quality.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2009)

Twilight is just a bad series that got really popular. No big deal it happens all the time. Within five years there will be something even worse with midnight bookstore sales and blockbuster movies.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2009)

Gor is worse than Twilight will ever be


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 26, 2009)

> Is there a verse Twilight can beat?



300 maybe?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

300 had manly men in thongs running around spearing eachother. 

Seriously though, 300 without all the violence would be a gay porno.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Meet the Spartans was good too.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

No. 

Just no.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

It was a joke.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

Better have been.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw Tranquil's post before the edit.

Your secret's safe with me.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

WUT DID HE SAY!?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

You keep mine, I'll keep yours.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> WUT DID HE SAY!?



Nada              .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nada              .



PM what he said. I can keep secrets.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nada              .



If you tell me, I can make it worth your while...*Slides hand on your thigh*


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Nah, if he edited it out he must not want anyone to know.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 27, 2009)

I always thought Jumper would be a good verse for Twlight to go against.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I always thought Jumper would be a good verse for Twlight to go against.



Crap Vs. crap I guess.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 27, 2009)

I only seen the movie and it was not too bad, but I seen better. I never read the books before.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

You know that the votes in the motm thread dont actually count for shit right?

In the end the mods just pick what they want. Kinda like the mod discussion thread.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> You know that the votes in the motm thread dont actually count for shit right?
> 
> In the end the mods just pick what they want. Kinda like the mod discussion thread.



I was a part of the June MotM, I know this very well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I swear Jojo vs D'arby The Gamer has to have been the lulziest battle throughout Stardust Crusaders


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

I FUCKING HATE my ex-girlfriend. I was having a fucking fantastic day, watching the sunrise in South Beach, plenty of nude and gorgeous woman, bottles of alchohol. 

And with only a single conversation, she's able to completely obliterate my already shattered heart to smitherines.

I wish I never met her.

NOTE: This is a vent post, nothing else. Thank you


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

this hilarious

Seems I'm caught in a Seed debate with Azure.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I FUCKING HATE my ex-girlfriend. I was having a fucking fantastic day, watching the sunrise in South Beach, plenty of nude and gorgeous woman, bottles of alchohol.
> 
> And with only a single conversation, she's able to completely obliterate my already shattered heart to smitherines.
> 
> ...



you should write a song about it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Believe me I've written quite a few about her already


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 27, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Link
> 
> Seems I'm caught in a Seed debate with Azure.



It should end once Zetta stops by.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

Because of the reported extreme power of the characters and its popularity in the OBD among members, I would like to see what Nipponverse is all about for myself.

So I would appreciate it if one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could give me a list of all the games in chronological order(As in their release dates), it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Because of the reported extreme power of the characters and its popularity in the OBD among members, I would like to see what Nipponverse is all about for myself.
> 
> So I would appreciate it if one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could give me a list of all the games in chronological order(As in their release dates), it would be much appreciated.




*Spoiler*: _Japan List_ 



* Jigsaw World (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (02/03/95)
    * Oni Taiji, The: Mokushi Se! Ni Yome Momotarou (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (10/13/95)
    * Jigsaw Land: Japan Graffiti (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (09/13/96)
    * Souryu: Logical Mahjong (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (12/20/96)
    * Doki Doki Shutter Chance (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (10/23/97)
    * SatelliTV (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (01/08/98)
    * Cooking Fighter (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (05/21/98)
    * The Adventure of Puppet Princess (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (12/17/98) localized as Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
    * Logic Mahjong Souryu (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (05/04/99)
    * Little Princess: Maru Oukoku no Ningyou Hime 2 (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (11/25/99)
    * Tenshi no Present: Marle Oukoku Monogatari (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (12/21/00)
    * Marl de Jigsaw (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (11/15/01)
    * La Pucelle (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (01/31/02) localized as La Pucelle: Tactics
    * Marl Jong!! (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (04/24/02)
    * Makai Senki Disgaea (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (01/30/03) localized as Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
    * Marujan!! (Developer/Publisher) - PS1 (04/24/03)
    * Phantom Brave (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (01/22/04) localized as Phantom Brave
    * Iris no Atelier: Eternal Mana - Limited Edition (Developed by Gust) (Publisher) - PS2 (05/27/04) localized as Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
    * Hayari Gami (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (08/05/04)
    * La Pucelle: Hikari no Seijo Densetsu Nishuu (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (10/21/04)
    * Phantom Kingdom (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (03/18/05) localized as Makai Kingdom: Chronicles Of The Sacred Tome
    * Eien no Aseria: The Spirit of Eternity Sword (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (05/12/05)
    * Hayarigami Revenge (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (07/14/05)
    * Tristia of the Deep-Blue Sea (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (08/11/05)
    * Rasetsu Alternative (Developer) (Published by Kogado Studio) - PS2 (10/13/05)
    * Hayarigami Portable (Developer/Publisher) - PSP (12/15/05)
    * Makai Senki Disgaea 2 (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (02/23/06) localized as Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories
    * Makai Senki Disgaea Portable (Developer) - PSP (11/30/06) localized as Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
    * Soul Cradle (Developer) - PS2 (01/25/07) - localized as Soul Nomad & the World Eaters
    * GrimGrimoire (Developed by Vanillaware) (Publisher) - PS2 (4/12/07)
    * Hayarigami 2 (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (11/15/07)
    * Makai Senki Disgaea 3 (Developer/Publisher) - PS3 (01/31/08) localized as Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice
    * Makai Senki Disgaea 2 Portable - (Developer/Publisher) - PSP (4/3/09)





*Spoiler*: _Europe List_ 



# Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (Developer) (Published by Koei) - PS2 (05/28/04)
# La Pucelle: Tactics (Developer) (Published by Koei) - PS2 (04/01/05)
# Phantom Brave (Developer) (Published by Koei) - PS2 (02/04/05)
# Makai Kingdom: Chronicles of the Sacred Tome (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (10/25/05)
# Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana (Developer) (Published by Koei) - PS2 (03/17/06)
# Atelier Iris 2: The Azoth of Destiny (Developer) (Published by Koei) - PS2 (09/26/06)
# Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (11/03/06)
# Blade Dancer: Lineage of Light (Developed by Hit Maker) (Publisher) - PSP (02/09/07)
# Atelier Iris 3: Grand Phantasm (Developed by Gust) - PS2 (07/27/07)
# Generation of Chaos (Developer) (Publisher) - PSP (09/14/07)
# GrimGrimoire (Developed by Vanillaware) - PS2 (09/28/07)
# Soul Nomad and the World Eaters (Developer) - PS2 (06/20/08)
# Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice (Developed by Nippon Ichi) (Published by Square Enix) - PS3 (30/02/09)
# Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure (Developer/Publisher) - DS (27/03/09)
# Disgaea DS (Developer/Publisher) - DS (3/04/09)





*Spoiler*: _North American List_ 



 * Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure (Developer) (Published by Atlus) - PS1 (03/30/00)
    * Jigsaw Madness (Developer) (Published by XS Games) - PS1 (12/01/02)
    * Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (Developer) (Published by Atlus) - PS2 (08/27/03)
    * La Pucelle: Tactics (Developer) (Published by Mastiff) - PS2 (05/04/04)
    * Phantom Brave (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (08/31/04)
    * Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana (Developed by Gust Corporation) (Publisher) - PS2 (06/28/05)
    * Makai Kingdom: Chronicles of the Sacred Tome (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (07/26/05)
    * Generation of Chaos (Developed by Idea Factory) (Publisher) - PSP (02/28/06)
    * Atelier Iris 2: The Azoth of Destiny (Developed by Gust Corporation) (Publisher) - PS2 (04/25/06)
    * Blade Dancer: Lineage of Light (Developed by Hit Maker) (Publisher) - PSP (07/18/06)
    * Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories (Developer/Publisher) - PS2 (08/29/06)
    * Spectral Souls (Developed by Idea Factory) (Publisher) - PSP (09/26/06)
    * Ar tonelico: Melody of Elemia (Developed by Gust Corporation) (Publisher) - PS2 (2/7/2007)
    * Aedis Eclipse: Generation of Chaos (Developed by Idea Factory) - PSP (05/24/07)
    * Atelier Iris 3: Grand Phantasm (Developed by Gust Corporation) - PS2 (05/29/07)
    * GrimGrimoire (Developed by Vanillaware) - PS2 (06/26/07)
    * Dragoneer's Aria (Developed by Hit Maker) - PSP (08/21/07)
    * Soul Nomad and the World Eaters (Developer) - PS2 (9/25/07)
    * Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness (Developer) - PSP (10/30/07)
    * Mana Khemia: Alchemists of Al-Revis (Developed by Gust Corporation) - PS2 (03/31/08)
    * Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice (Developer) - PS3 (08/26/08)
    * Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure - DS (09/23/08)
    * Disgaea DS (Developer/Publisher) - DS (09/25/08)
    * Ar tonelico II: Melody of Metafalica (Developed by Gust Corporation) (Publisher) - PS2 (01/20/09)
    * Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero? (Developer/Publisher) - PSP (02/17/09)
    * Mana Khemia: Student Alliance - (Developed by Gust Corporation) (Publisher) - PSP (03/10/09)
    * Puchi Puchi Virus - (developed by KeysFactory) (Publisher) - DS (5/19/09)
    * Cross Edge - (developed by Idea Factory) (Publisher) - PS3 (05/26/09)
    * Holy Invasion Of Privacy, Badman! What Did I Do To Deserve This? - (developed by ACQUIRE) (Publisher) - PSP (07/16/09)




That's all current titles that Nipponichi has either developed or published.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ. :amazed

I better start saving money.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Moses on MVC is just garbage.



QFT



Platinum said:


> Moses anywhere is just garbage.







Neo-jplaya said:


> oy, first POP gets a Disney movie, now Halo gets an Anime? NaruBook



I dunno what to think.



Hwoarang said:


> The Doctor meets the Predators
> 
> GET TO DA TAAARDIS!






Kisame the Shark said:


> Are islands equal to cities?



Depends on the size



Kisame the Shark said:


> For some reason Pika thinks that Ace can destroy islands. I thought he was only a city-block buster.



Multi-city block buster/small island maybe.


Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The Doctor meets the Predators
> Troll of the Year award winner?







Azure Flame Kite said:


> Oh you're so funny, now stop it before I tear out your esophagus.
> 
> Honestly, the way I feel towards Twilight is the way most people feel towards a lot of bad things. It is bad, but only you really understand how bad it is, and you want other people to get it right and not overplay it or underplay it.



I have read all the books and watched the movies. Someone bleach my brain please.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Because of the reported extreme power of the characters and its popularity in the OBD among members, I would like to see what Nipponverse is all about for myself.
> 
> So I would appreciate it if one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could give me a list of all the games in chronological order(As in their release dates), it would be much appreciated.



The chronological list is:

The Marl Kingdom games
Rhapsody: a musical adventure
La Pucelle Tactics
Disgaea
Phantom Brave
Makai Kingdom
Disgaea 2
GrimGrimoire
Soul Nomad
Disgaea 3


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The chronological list is:
> 
> The Marl Kingdom games
> Rhapsody: a musical adventure
> ...



That list is more helpful than the first.

Thanks.


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha. Just came across this awesome wallpaper on 4chan.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2009)

Epic 

Just made it my new desktop.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 27, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Zengar Zonvolt is what all men aspire to be like.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS_qyzGzESM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



If you want a Heterosexual Life Partner. 
On the other hand, Kyosuke has Excellen Browning for a girlfriend, the Alteisen Riese as his mech, the Rein Weissritter for his girlfriend's mech, an army of Einsts ready to jump in to save him whenever he is in danger, the luck of a thousand men, and his subordinates pilot the Chokijin. 



Zetta said:


> You're talking the man who has a model of the Grungust Type 0 and Thundgelmir in his room.
> 
> The only reason I don't have the Type 3 and Daizengar is because they're impossible to find without having contacts at Koto and being lucky with the delivery. I have the contacts, but the deliveries have been... lacking.



:*obd*



Azure Flame Kite said:


> It should end once Zetta stops by.



Nah, stupid thread debating SEED at all. 00 stomps.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dead convo feels dead.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

It is what happens when nobody has shit to talk about


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Then... Meet the Shopkeeper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QkApg3slSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 27, 2009)

tiemaker.*Entourage.603.HDTV.XVID-notv.avi*


----------



## Ulti (Jul 27, 2009)

I just voted for JJBA.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 27, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Nah, stupid thread debating SEED at all. 00 stomps.



That'd be an impressive post if my first hadn't clearly stated, "Setsuna probably wins the first scenario."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

JJBA is losing


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm back, good to see you all gentlemen and Azure Flame Kite.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, back to reading Dio's World then


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey can a mod move my thread to the metadome. 

Made it in the wrong section by accident: 

Character Wank.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Just tell a Mod via PM. I'll get it done for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone want to break my next rank. It should take almost 400 points


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Broke your hymen


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

. Banhammer don't you mean 500 now?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

90701 point(s) total 
Less than 9.5k to go.

Im so close :ho


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> . Banhammer don't you mean 500 now?



Wouldn't matter if you did neg him. Kane reps for 500+ and I repped him too. In short, you fail.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

More rep talk. 

9000 more points for me to next rank.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wouldn't matter if you did neg him. Kane reps for 500+ and I repped him too. In short, you fail.



I reppd him too. .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I reppd him too. .



No shit. Notice how I said "if you did"? That means I didn't believe your neg implication.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wouldn't matter if you did neg him. Kane reps for 500+ and I repped him too. In short, you fail.



550+ actually 



Magellan said:


> More rep talk.
> 
> 9000 more points for me to next rank.



Me too we are like brothers


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

.

Im on painkillers.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> 550+ actually
> 
> 
> 
> Me too we are like brothers



I always wanted one.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> .
> 
> Im on painkillers.



Oh fuck... Post some lulz NAO!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

I have 30,482 points left to the next rank, it's annoying


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

I would but my parents are in the room.  So I have to pretend to be a goody two shoe.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

24,660ish... Might be lucky to get that in a month.

Correction, 24,078


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I have 30,482 points left to the next rank, it's annoying



I know your pain

Last month I have 50k till my next rank

Gaining 40k rep in 1 month is a record for me considering it took 4 years for me to get celestial


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

I wanted someone to do the honnors, not whore me out again.
If I get disabled I'm gonna be sooo pissed



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Broke your hymen



Dear, by now,  you couldn't do that even if you had the the french cannal drill and two trucks worth of dynamite


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I wanted someone to do the honnors, not whore me out again.


Everyone whores out in situations like this cause we're bored.



> If I get disabled I'm gonna be sooo pissed


Not your fault we got rep happy.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Dear, by now,  you couldn't do that even if you had the the french cannal drill and two trucks worth of dynamite



Who the fuck are you Claire bennet?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

26215, damn it quite a ways to go. I repped Ban the moment he asked as well.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

argh, I only have 12946 rep.

2000 till next level

and I only rep for 63...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Ban is a popular guy


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

I say we all take are neg powers and neg Raigen. I never seen someone with a red bar past. "smokes the big one."


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I say we all take are neg powers and neg Raigen. I never seen someone with a red bar past. "smokes the big one."



I have, check the Blender.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I say we all take are neg powers and neg Raigen. I never seen someone with a red bar past. "smokes the big one."



Check the Blender, they have a couple.

Lulz Arashi.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Gang negging will get you sealed/banned


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm im not old enought to go to the blender.

Im going to send Raigen a Friend Request..

I have a goal to reach.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Gang negging will get you sealed/banned



They can't prove it's gang negging when said victim pisses everyone off anyways.



Magellan said:


> Hmm im not old enought to go to the blender.



Wut? I don't think it's a locked forum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm about 10 K away from Celestial. I'll get there about two years before Kane did .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They can't prove it's gang negging when said victim pisses everyone off anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? I don't think it's a locked forum.



When I scroll down on NF home page I don't see a blender section.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm about 10 K away from Celestial. I'll get there about two years before Kane did .




Not if I neg you every 2 days


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They can't prove it's gang negging when said victim pisses everyone off anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? I don't think it's a locked forum.



It's not. I do believe he's thinking of the Bath house.


Magellan said:


> When I scroll down on NF home page I don't see a blender section.



It's in the Plaza.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Gang negging will get you sealed/banned



Besides, I neg him on a regular basis and I hit him for more than all of you combined.
Also, let this be the last rep talk.
You guys are too bored.


So, anyone here watch Weeds?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> When I scroll down on NF home page I don't see a blender section.



It's in the plaza


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> When I scroll down on NF home page I don't see a blender section.



Zaru



sazabi24 said:


> It's in the plaza



I simplified it for him.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

The word lulz should be banned.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmm the plaza. I'll go there. I here my buddy TWF goes there. .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The word lulz should be banned.



Wow, you turned evil prick fast.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

The blender sucks now.

I never even get a chuckle from it anymore


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

I went there and saw a thread that said. "Should I sell my wife for a fortune."
And I walked out.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I went there and saw a thread that said. "Should I sell my wife for a fortune."
> And I walked out.



Dear god child... You will find what you seek in this somewhat harmless thread.
Most likely futile attempt to sum up the Hinata situation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I know your pain
> 
> Last month I have 50k till my next rank
> 
> Gaining 40k rep in 1 month is a record for me considering it took 4 years for me to get celestial


40k in one month?

U mad doggie!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

That thread is even more mess up.

I think I'll stick to more regular sections.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Tobi stopped them.

Gooba ftw


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I loled at almost all there post.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

So I made a new sig for someone



What do ya'all nigras think


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan, how come you an never spell "Takasugi"?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I say we all take are neg powers and neg Raigen. I never seen someone with a red bar past. "smokes the big one."



He should be on the Needs a bullet rank.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wow, you turned evil prick fast.



Nah, 4chan faggotry has always been frowned upon in the OBD.

here


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So I made a new sig for someone
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya'all nigras think



I like, you have any of Joker?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I could find some stock and make you a set if you want 

Just request in my shop if you'd like, or if you have any Joker stock that you have that you want me to trick out


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I could find some stock and make you a set if you want
> 
> Just request in my shop if you'd like, or if you have any Joker stock that you have that you want me to trick out



I'll request in a minute, maybe a emperor Joker set...I've been thinking of changing my name for a while now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Knowing Danbooru, they should have some interesting stock as well.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So I made a new sig for someone
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya'all nigras think



Pretty good.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Magellan, how come you an never spell "Takasugi"?



Don't know. .

For some reason I always want to spell it.

Tatasugki.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm my computer doesn't want to allow Danbooru for the moment, oh well, When I ask Nihlus, i'll just to entrust it to him, onwards to new set and a namechange.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, now Kamen Rider Ryuki is completely released.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there going to be a real robot tournament?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Hmm my computer doesn't want to allow Danbooru for the moment, oh well, When I ask Nihlus, i'll just to entrust it to him, onwards to new set and a namechange.



Cool. Namechange I been thinking about changing my name to Kaidou.

And anyone see my Sasuke and Magellan wank in the Yorichui vs Sasuke thread? I got mad troll skills.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The word lulz should be banned.



FUCKING THIS


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

King of Shippers as Emperor Joker


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

That would be cool. I like emporor Joker alot.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Things might get interesting in the wiki thread. :ho


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Garbage post by Narcissus


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Things might get interesting in the wiki thread. :ho



I was like Drama! This whole mod process has me :rofl.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h__CdPeJoXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Speaking of name changes...

I might change my name to Bluebeard or Wesley. Which one do you like better?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Now an Illyria set


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> And anyone see my Sasuke and Magellan wank in the Yorichui vs Sasuke thread? I got mad troll skills.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Garbage post by Narcissus



Missed me during your time away, did you? I love you too TWF.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Now an Illyria set



Better than Willow's?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Speaking of name changes...
> 
> I might change my name to Bluebeard or Wesley. Which one do you like better?



Wesley is taken by that negative friend who shows up now and then


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Not as hilarious if you ask me


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h__CdPeJoXo[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, what nerds...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Speaking of name changes...
> 
> I might change my name to Bluebeard or Wesley. Which one do you like better?



Neither. Kisame The Shark is better.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't laughed so hard in ages omg


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Missed me during your time away, did you? I love you too TWF.



Oh yessir that's right sir


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice to see everyone getting along...


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Nice to see everyone getting along...



Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not as hilarious if you ask me



What did you find so amusing about the Willow set anyway? 



TWF said:


> Oh yessir that's right sir



Well of course you did. After all, all the people of the Earth bow down at my feet in worship and awe. Be greatful for the my love.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark makes you sound like a dupe.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The pot calls the kettle black.



Uh oh**


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 27, 2009)

Just quit this crap now :|


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Serious Willow face =


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

peace-keeper Mad "Dog" Titan lays down the harsh reality of law


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Just quit this crap now :|



You don't seriously expect them to listen do you?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

*doesn't post another fucking comment, just laughs hard*


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Just quit this crap now :|



But it's so much fun.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Serious Willow face =



Yeah, it was rather amusing, looking back on it.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Narcissus I hear your a Sailor Moon fan

tell us how that is


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Shall I keep score


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hey Narcissus I hear your a Sailor Moon fan
> 
> tell us how that is



Hey, I hear Sailor Moon is stronger than Dragon Ball.

Awwwww. Mad about that, eh?


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus which Sailor Scout is your favorite

Based off personality

nothing shallow like looks, we're upbeat about our taste in SHOUJO right


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Mad "dog" titan is actually  Mad tits

dont think I forgot :ho


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh when Pek gets bored


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Narcissus which Sailor Scout is your favorite
> 
> Based off personality
> 
> nothing shallow like looks, we're upbeat about our taste in SHOUJO right



A Shoujo that defeated your favorite manga (don't forget that now).

Never really had a favorite, actually.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't realize power >>>> quality of a manga

things you learn these days


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Speaking of name changes...
> 
> I might change my name to Bluebeard or Wesley. Which one do you like better?



I Like your name now, though Bluebeard I guess would sound nice too.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2009)

Does that mean Naruto > Monster in quality?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

As a collective, what's the level of DBZ fandom in the OBD?

Just curious. JJBA/Bastard!! level?



> Does that mean Naruto > Monster in quality?





Also, guns.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> I didn't realize power >>>> quality of a manga
> 
> things you learn these days



Considering that Sailor Moon is one of the most iconic manga characters in the world.

Hmm...

Good chatting with you, TWF. Thank you for providing me with some amusement.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Considering that Sailor Moon is one of the most iconic manga characters in the world.



What is Goku then

lol

DB is still influencing pop culture in Japan 14 years after it ended

it gathers the most attendents at Shonen Jump fests than anything on current Shounen including One Piece

your terrible



> Hmm...
> 
> Good chatting with you, TWF. Thank you for providing me with some amusement.



bye bye Sailor Scout


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Does that mean Naruto > Monster in quality?



If quality these days is pink round and with brown spot somewhere in the middle


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> As a collective, what's the level of DBZ fandom in the OBD?



Everyone likes Dragon Ball, even people who say they don't probably like it and most likely loved it in the past.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2009)

So what's going on in the OBD these days? I've been gone a long time...


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

I hear Sailor Moon had a lot of butt porkers in it

like those minions of Queen Beryl


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

What the hell even brought this up?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> So what's going on in the OBD these days? I've been gone a long time...



2009 has came and it has brough a batch with them
Other than that, meh. Quality of threads has been going down probably since the drop in quality material coming out lately.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't even remember anything about Sailer Moon except that it had those two lesbian cousins


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't remember sailor moon except that it had tranny singers, and pluto was a planet


Also, armpit monster.
I shit you not


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I don't even remember anything about Sailer Moon except that it had those two lesbian cousins



Two of Beryl's main minions were gay men

Cartoon in the early 90's censored it by turning Zosycite or whatever into a woman

lol I shit you not


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> What is Goku then







> DB is still influencing pop culture in Japan 14 years after it ended
> 
> it gathers the most attendents at Shonen Jump fests than anything on current Shounen including One Piece



Good thing Sailor Moon has also had a huge influence in pop culture. Besides, I'm a bigger fan of Dragon Ball anyway. I'm just not crying over the fact.



> your terrible



Your terrible what? Learn to spell and I'll take you a bit more seriously.




> bye bye Sailor Scout



Still got love for you, TWF.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

I never watched Sailor Moon. 

My "anime you liked before than realized it was made for girls" was CCS.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

if you had to match yourself with a Sailor Scout who would be your lover


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

*Reads through whole thread*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Reads through whole thread*



You're gonna wish you hadn't.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

shitty meme attempt



> Good thing Sailor Moon has also had a huge influence in pop culture. Besides, I'm a bigger fan of Dragon Ball anyway. I'm just not crying over the fact.



DB is the father of Modern Shounen, what has Sailor Moon done. Not too mention Akira Toriyama is probably the greatest gag writer in manga.

You have nothing.



> Your terrible what? Learn to spell and I'll take you a bit more seriously.



What a generic response.



> Still got love for you, TWF.



Moon Prism Power activate.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> What is Goku then
> 
> lol



Sailor Moon is iconic because of all the doujins it brought to us


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

What the hell are we talking about?


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah

Sailor Moon is also generating such huge influence nearly two decades after its completion


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

**

No weedsfans then


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sailor Moon is iconic because of all the doujins it brought to us



I wonder how many of them Gain has read?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> what has Sailor Moon done



A decent Robot Chicken sketch

Does that count

Though I'll admit, I used to watch the dubbed Sailor Moon

But I don't remember whether I liked it or not


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw Season 1 Weeds for whats it's worth. Should probably watch it again.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> A decent Robot Chicken sketch
> 
> Does that count
> 
> ...



I used to watch it when my sister would come over to my house but that's about it.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

I never heard of Sailor moon until I came to the forums. So Dragon Ball is more Iconic. I heard of that since I was 5.

I think this is what we are disscussing. Im late to the party.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

> DB is the father of Modern Shounen



And ain't that a fucking great generation. Masterpieces like Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail...



> Soupnazi, does mother get upset when you move the chair.



Btw I don't get this., What did Zephos mean?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Does Araki like Sailor Moon


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

I also remember a blurred vagina on sailor moon

From the season with the transvestite boy band


Also, some guy masked like Zoro throwing a rose every episode


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> And ain't that a fucking great generation. Masterpieces like Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail...
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I don't get this., What did Zephos mean?



One Piece, HxH, Yu Yu Hakusho, JJBA, Prince of Tennis, ect...

Fairy Tail isn't Shounen.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Does Araki like Sailor Moon



He likes Hokuto no Ken

I think the answer is obvious


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Does Araki like Sailor Moon



Hagiwara does.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Did'nt Hagi play matchmaker with the mangaka of YYH/HXH and the mangaka of Sailor Moon?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> One Piece, HxH, Yu Yu Hakusho, JJBA, Prince of Tennis, ect...
> 
> Fairy Tail isn't Shounen.



JJBA doesn't show much DB influence imo.

But most of those are valid points, except of Prince of Tennis. Which sucks arse.



> Fairy Tail isn't Shounen.



What is it, then?

Personally, what I dislike the most about DB's influence is that now most shoumen protagonists are Goku clones with a TWEEST.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Hagiwara does.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you fucking serious TWF? You just got back from banishment, and the first thing you want to do is flamebait Zetta and Narcissus? GTFO


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> JJBA doesn't show much DB influence imo.
> 
> But most of those are valid points, except of Prince of Tennis. Which sucks arse.



Prince of Tennis is a good manga, and JJBA had a tribute to DB ie Koichi during the Sheer Heart Attack arc when he got Act III, it was going on the same time during the Cell Games when Gohan because the first Super Saiyan 2 in DB.



> What is it, then?



I mean to say it is Shounen but not apart of Shueisha or Shonen Weekly Jump, or monthly jump for that matter like Soul Eater.

You know those kind of dumb, naive but perservering main characters, that's influence from DB ie Luffy, Gon, Ichigo, Yusuke,ect...that's apart of DB's influence on Weekly Jump.



> Personally, what I dislike the most about DB's influence is that now most shoumen protagonists are Goku clones with a TWEEST.



Luffy is fine, so was Naruto originally. The rest is general bogged down with crap that the authors think are interesting but turns out tedious.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 27, 2009)

Anything new happen today? I had go to the doctors and I just came back.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> JJBA doesn't show much DB influence imo.



Koichi looked like a Super Saiyan 2 at one point


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> shitty meme attempt



Except you brought up a strawman.




> DB is the father of Modern Shounen, what has Sailor Moon done. Not too mention Akira Toriyama is probably the greatest gag writer in manga.
> 
> You have nothing.



Hmm, considering that I said I'm a bigger fan of Dragon Ball, not much of a concern for me which is more popular. The fact is that both had a heavy impact on pop culture, you're simply raging because SM is stronger.





> What a generic response.



The irony.



> Moon Prism Power activate.



Interesting that you kow so much about Sailor Moon. Hiding something, TWF?


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Are you fucking serious TWF? You just got back from banishment, and the first thing you want to do is flamebait Zetta and Narcissus? GTFO



Hi who r u


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Prince of Tennis is a good manga, and JJBA had a tribute to DB ie Koichi during the Sheer Heart Attack arc when he got Act III, it was going on the same time during the Cell Games when Gohan because the first Super Saiyan 2 in DB.



Oh hey you beat me to it


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Sailor Moon is easily one of the best magical girl(that's the term right?) series around. CCS is better though.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Except you brought up a strawman.



Uh uh.



> Hmm, considering that I said I'm a bigger fan of Dragon Ball, not much of a concern for me which is more popular. The fact is that both had a heavy impact on pop culture, you're simply raging because SM is stronger.



You've been ignorning who your favorite Scout to be a lover is

stop blandishing around and answer

And raging? Ahahahahahahaha.



> The irony.



Uh uh.




> Interesting that you kow so much about Sailor Moon. Hiding something, TWF?



Hiding what? I watched the anime when I was like five years old, it was on before Bananas in Pajamas.

At least I didn't enjoy reading the manga or even read it in the first place.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> And ain't that a fucking great generation. Masterpieces like Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



........


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> CCS is better though.



I used to watch the dub for that too

I used to watch any cartoon that came on


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hi who r u



Who exactly do you think YOU are? Your shit stinks just like everyone else, so just because you've got less of a life and few thousand more posts, dont mean shit.

Most of the board doesn't fucking like you, and you insist on engaging in flame wars. Please get perm-banned


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Who exactly do you think YOU are? Your shit stinks just like everyone else, so just because you've got less of a life and few thousand more posts, dont mean shit.
> 
> Most of the board doesn't fucking like you, and you insist on engaging in flame wars. Please get perm-banned



Hello noble warrior

who r u


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sailor Moon is easily one of the best magical girl(that's the term right?) series around. CCS is better though.



I prefer Nanoha. But that may be because of the fairly deep character development and the casual atomic detonations though and not so much thanks to the genre itself.



~Avant~ said:


> Who exactly do you think YOU are? Your shit stinks just like everyone else, so just because you've got less of a life and few thousand more posts, dont mean shit.
> 
> Most of the board doesn't fucking like you, and you insist on engaging in flame wars. Please get perm-banned


Don't get yourself a strike for him. He's not worth it.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2009)

Nobody likes TWF


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Nanoha is a good magical Girl show too. Fate and Signum FTW.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2009)

I find this thread highly amusing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the Blender is pretty cool with TWF


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hello noble warrior
> 
> who r u



That was clever *sarcasm

Now if you look to the left near the top-left corner of my post, you can see my username is Avant. Don't let the squigalies confuse you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Prince of Tennis is a good manga, and JJBA had a tribute to DB ie Koichi during the Sheer Heart Attack arc when he got Act III, it was going on the same time during the Cell Games when Gohan because the first Super Saiyan 2 in DB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opinions, opinions...

Oh, alright. I'm on part II.

Well, the fact remains that it's a shounen, it's not required to be published in WSJ to be a shounen.



> You know those kind of dumb, naive but perservering main characters, that's influence from DB ie Luffy, Gon, Ichigo, Yusuke,ect...that's apart of DB's influence on Weekly Jump.



Yeah, and I hate those. I like Yusuke because he's pretty badass and a lot more aggressive than Goku, Luffy because he's funny as hell, Gon because he's not a complete idiot like most...but Ichigo is pretty much a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a cool bankai. "I DIDNT WANNA WIN THIS WAY BAWWW!"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I find this thread highly amusing.







Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think the Blender is pretty cool with TWF


Depends on who you ask. I know plenty of Blenderites who think differently but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I find this thread highly amusing.



Isn't it though?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nanoha is a good magical Girl show too. Fate and Signum FTW.



I thought it was only a magical girl show on the surface

I heard it's more like an action oriented thing but with pink laser beams and 'befriending' people by kicking their asses


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Nobody likes TWF



He has his followers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I prefer Nanoha. But that may be because of the fairly deep character development and the casual atomic detonations though and not so much thanks to the genre itself.
> .



is it an anime or manga, or both ?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Uh uh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fucking loved Bananas in Pajamas.


Sylar said:


> Nobody likes TWF


I like TWF.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it's both, not sure though

Most people reference the anime when it comes to Nanoha though


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

It's only an anime, I think.

Might be a spinoff manga, but the original was an anime.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2009)

I like TWF too.


----------



## Tash (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

He is ok. h. Im his biggest fan.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Petrie never ceases to amaze me with her/his Naruto wank.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Nobody likes TWF







Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think the Blender is pretty cool with TWF



Eh some of the Blenderites 

quality ones like me

shitty ones don't

Not like anyone though has perfect acceptance in the Blender these days



~Avant~ said:


> That was clever *sarcasm
> 
> Now if you look to the left near the top-left corner of my post, you can see my username is Avant. Don't let the squigalies confuse you.



Woah


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3dYQS7AoPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> is it an anime or manga, or both ?



Anime adapted from a game.

There's Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha (12 episodes), the direct sequel Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (12 episodes) and Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha StrikerS (26 episodes).

The first starts as a magical girl but shows a lot more themes you'd find in shounen/mecha. A's goes above and beyond with both the character development and power.

I'm still watching StrikerS.

The only thing you can hold against it is the henshin sequences because of the naked lolis but if you skip those, you'll be treated to some great character progression and pretty awesome action... like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6eCppUTiKg[/YOUTUBE]

Nanoha's modus operandi is "nuke first, ask questions later".


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2009)

Friendship via superior firepower.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

oh you guys


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

I just love the sequence in A's.

Yuuno: Just hit it with all the magical damage you can.
Nanoha: Oh, now I get it! *charges citybuster*


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Masurao said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3dYQS7AoPY[/YOUTUBE]



Oh you. 

You love that vid, don't you.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> oh you guys


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

That Naruko sure does move fast.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

That was pretty badass


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> oh you guys



Super Best Friends


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> That was pretty badass



And that's just Divine Buster.

Just wait till she pulls out Starlight Breaker...


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

I must admit, this was fun.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Super Best Friends



whares that smiley at


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not showing it in this place


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

your right it would be abused

there are smiley molestors here


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> And that's just Divine Buster.
> 
> Just wait till she pulls out Starlight Breaker...



Is she the top tier in her verse or are their people stronger than her?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> your right it would be abused
> 
> there are smiley molestors here



Look what they did to the cookie monster 

Horrible


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Is she the top tier in her verse or are their people stronger than her?



I'm not sure, I'm still watching the last show StrikerS.

She's an SS rank mage and holds the title of Ace of Aces so she's pretty high tier overal.

Those atomic explosions by the way, were done when she was 9 years old. That movie was the power of 19 year old Nanoha.

Oh and that blast... she made it in an area where magic can't exist. She's basically so powerful that she shits on things like that.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

I know right

RIP 

raped by the Meme Rep LEGION of the OBD


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 27, 2009)

> DB is still influencing pop culture in Japan 14 years after it ended



I agree and Toriyama will forever be remembered for Dragonball. His humor and art style remain his best traits as a writer and made severely unique characters like no other. 

The Guyver is also another great manga series too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Monsters in the shape of men


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

We can only be ever more vigilant


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> We can only be ever more vigilant



Remember what they did to Kermit?

Blasphemy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, Kruemel came back.


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Evening guys

Just came to see who's still up, just returned from an awsome barbecue and a tad too many beers (who the fuck cares Yak who )

Ranmyakun, want me to edit out the background in your sig, the speech bubble horribly irritates me

okay not horribly


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Having taken in his daily portion of meat, the Yak returns to his nest. Possibly to mate.



TWF said:


> whares that smiley at


You mean this one?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I'm not sure, I'm still watching the last show StrikerS.
> 
> She's an SS rank mage and holds the title of Ace of Aces so she's pretty high tier overal.
> 
> ...




Damn thats pretty impressive, how would Nanoha-verse stack up against Negima or Rave Master?


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Having taken in his daily portion of meat, the Yak returns to his nest. Possibly to mate.
> 
> 
> You mean this one?



DUde I wish there was something to mate with


Alas at this rate its going to be Order of the Fist again


Oh well


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Damn thats pretty impressive, how would Nanoha-verse stack up against Negima or Rave Master?


I dunno? I haven't read either.

Do they do casual atomic blasts and deal with relics that can disrupt dimensions?




Yak said:


> DUde I wish there was something to mate with
> 
> 
> Alas at this rate its going to be Order of the Fist again
> ...



Man's orginal lover is always adequete


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

When you have raised fapping to the masterly degree that I posess you will be forced to acknowledge that women are merely cheap entertainment

Divine touch


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Rave Master does (continenant buster) Negima doesn't have any Nuke level destruction feats yet


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody who wants to make some money on paypal by posting on some forums then pm me your email address


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Anybody who wants to make some money on paypal by posting on some forums then pm me your email address



How illegal is this?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Actually it is completely legal. Just unpopular


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

How much money we talking about?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

So Skin Borac of the Noah family vs Kanda. Awsome fight.
I think im going to make a Kanda vs Zoro fight..

Avant D-Grayman is my second favorite series now. Cross is going to be epic beyond belief.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So Skin Borac of the Noah family vs Kanda. Awsome fight.
> I think im going to make a Kanda vs Zoro fight..
> 
> Avant D-Grayman is my second favorite series now. Cross is going to be epic beyond belief.



The epic only continues from their.

I told you it wouldn't dissappoint


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> How much money we talking about?



Not alot. But it is free money amirite


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> The epic only continues from their.
> 
> I told you it wouldn't dissappoint



So the Earl and Cross are rivals? What about the other General? Isn't there supposed to be 3 generals? How many Noah's are?

Im willing to bet money on  anything we are betting money on.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> you should write a song about it



~Midnight Nightmares~

I awake from a dream, cold, shivering, and out of breath/
I dreamed a dream of someone elses murdering death/ 
I just let/ my mind race as I was laying down to rest/
was it a test/ or did I really kill someone, I cannot accept/
I lay and not stand/ theres sweat and tears on my hands/
why did I just dream a thought of taking the life of my fellow humans/
I lie here awake/ can't help but shake/ still wondering if it was fake/
how could I make/ a reality were another life I could take?/
images still fresh in my head, see my girl still asleep in my bed/
releaved cause the thing that I dread/ was the dream I had I made my girl dead/
I get up from this place/ my mind still in a daze/
minds a craze/ as I stagger and stumble through this maze/
I got up to quickly/ thinkin things sickly/ but quite frankly/
it was only a dream, so I shouldn't be taking it seriously/
as I look in the mirror, to my surprise/ a man stares back with murder in his eyes/
how and why/ tears as I cry/ cause I'm not sure if anyone really died/
but the image becomes clear, as my eyes still struggled to see/
the image was me/ so maybe the dream cannot be?/
head to my room down the hall/ but I now see clearly theres blood on the walls/
I see my girl, and to my knees i fall/ cause I realise now it wasn't a dream at all/


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So Skin Borac of the Noah family vs Kanda. Awsome fight.
> I think im going to make a Kanda vs Zoro fight..
> 
> Avant D-Grayman is my second favorite series now. Cross is going to be epic beyond belief.



Yeah, that was a good fight.

I do kind of wish Skin Boric had survived - I really find all of the Noahs to be interesting characters. Road and Tyki are my favorite characters right now.

I'm at the part where the Earl is playing the song to destroy the old arc.


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So the Earl and Cross are rivals? What about the other General? Isn't there supposed to be 3 generals? How many Noah's are?
> 
> Im willing to bet money on  anything we are betting money on.



14 Noahs, iirc?

The Earl and Cross being direct rivals, well, perhaps not so much. They have some history together, more than the other generals, which mainly goes over Allen's involvement in the whole thing but the other generals just have as much beef with the Earl as the rest of the Order


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Not alot. But it is free money amirite



If its not at least $300 I'll pass



Magellan said:


> So the Earl and Cross are rivals? What about the other Generals? Isn't there supposed to be 3 generals? How many Noah's are?



Their 4 Generals left, dont worry you'll get to see them all in action later. Their are 14 Noah's in total So far we've only seen 7 of them. But the other Seven are suppose to be featured in the next chapter.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, that was a good fight.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I don't think im that far.Im at the part right after Kanda wins his fight.


~Avant~ said:


> ~Midnight Nightmares~
> 
> I awake from a dream, cold, shivering, and out of breath/
> I dreamed a dream of someone elses murdering death/
> ...


I like the song.


Yak said:


> 14 Noahs, iirc?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Oh. Cool. How far is the anime?

I say we take out Naruto and Bleach and replace them with Reborn and D-Grayman.

Then have are selves a Holy Trinity.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> If its not at least $300 I'll pass



Actually it is up to $600


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I don't think im that far.Im at the part right after Kanda wins his fight.
> 
> I like the song.
> 
> Oh. Cool. How far is the anime?



Afaik, anime stopped being published. I don't dare to spoil you about it but lets just say you still got the massiveness of an arc and a half int he manga before you before it reaches its end.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

> I say we take out Naruto and Bleach and replace them with Reborn and D-Grayman.
> 
> Then have are selves a Holy Trinity.



And a much tighter one.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I like the song.



Thank you



> I say we take out Naruto and Bleach and replace them with Reborn and D-Grayman.
> 
> Then have are selves a Holy Trinity.



I concur



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Actually it is up to $600



Now I'm interested


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I don't think im that far.Im at the part right after Kanda wins his fight.



Yeah, I'm still ahead of you. It's a really exciting arch with all the battles in it, so you'll probably read through it quicckly.

We really need someone to do some profiles for D. Gray-Man on the wiki. I would do it myself, but I'm not far enough in the manga.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Naruto and Bleach can form a new one with Fairy tail or Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I don't think im that far.Im at the part right after Kanda wins his fight.
> 
> I like the song.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, I'm still ahead of you. It's a really exciting arch with all the battles in it, so you'll probably read through it quicckly.
> 
> We really need someone to do some profiles for D. Gray-Man on the wiki. I would do it myself, but I'm not far enough in the manga.



I plan on doing some. Alot of them. With some help.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd be more than willing to help out. (Though actually starting them up is something I'm just either too busy or too lazy to do)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Naruto and Bleach can form a new one with Fairy tail or Hunter x Hunter.



Fairy Tail.

It can be the Horribly Shitty Trinity.

....

Yes, I suck at imaginative acronyms


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Then I dub D.Gray-Man, One Piece, and Katekyo Hitman Reborn, The "Neo Shounen Trinity" or NST


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Fairy Tail.
> 
> It can be the Horribly Shitty Trinity.
> 
> ...



I think Triple Gay Alliance is a good description


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh boy that just rolls off the tongue


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

do there have to be all kinds of trinities and unisons?

is this the justice league of awesome shounen mangas?


cant we just lay back and enjoy reading whatever we do for whatever reason?


will we ever find purpose in life or the egg of time?

whine whine


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Actually it is up to $600



I might be interested .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> do there have to be all kinds of trinities and unisons?
> 
> is this the justice league of awesome shounen mangas?
> 
> ...



But I dun leik narido or bealch n i dun like no 1 else lieking dem neither.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Oh boy that just rolls off the tongue



I'm rather proud of the designation I came up with


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> But I dun leik narido or bealch n i dun like no 1 else lieking dem neither.



awwwww


www.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> do there have to be all kinds of trinities and unisons?
> 
> is this the justice league of awesome shounen mangas?
> 
> ...



So booze makes you philosophical Yak?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

well back to reading Bastard! I go.


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> So booze makes you philosophical Yak?



i am always philosophical


just not always up for it


alcohol just tends to make me talkative. And I would have spared all of you my inane bullshit but i can't leave for bed yet because I feel horribly nauseous and don#t want to ruin fresh sheets and most importantly there is no way i catch the sandman with nearly two litres of Red Bull in my veins

I would only end up beating the shit out of him for throwing sand in my eyes

Gods THAT HURTS


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 27, 2009)

Yak, can you beat Yak with a katana?


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Yak, can you beat Yak with a katana?



Do i get Tonfas?


If yes, then I can even take Blue with a Katana



Heck, 1.000 Blues





As you can see I have developed quite the affinity for that meme 
I just found it so cute


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Now I'm interested



Just pm me you email


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

So the Twins are illusionist. I wonder how they fair in KhR.:question.

Also what is the bet about?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> Do i get Tonfas?
> 
> 
> If yes, then I can even take Blue with a Katana
> ...



Tonfas shaped like a rock hard Yakhood? Made for you by your friend Ryoma?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

Rather slow day today huh ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

They're about the same Level as Mukuro

It not a bet, its a money making opportunity


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> They're about the same Level as Mukuro
> 
> It not a bet, its a money making opportunity



Really? People think Murkuro can solo the One piece verse. And im sure the twins can't.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 27, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Really? People think Murkuro can solo the One piece verse. And im sure the twins can't.



Whoever thinks that is wanking the shit out of Mukuro. Since Jasdevi has displayed identical feats to Mukuro


----------



## Yak (Jul 27, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Tonfas shaped like a rock hard Yakhood? Made for you by your friend Ryoma?




Chire




Senbonyakura


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 27, 2009)

I summon Magellan.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 27, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> I summon Magellan.



What?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I summon a troll

Later on. I need someone to bring the incense


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I summon a troll
> 
> Later on. I need someone to bring the incense



You know, last time we did that Fuujin poped up like 2 weeks later...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

We can get it right this time. Just concentrate on the prize at hand


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I summon a troll
> 
> Later on. I need someone to bring the incense



We shouldn't tamper in the dark arts Nihilus .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

You might as well not call me Nihilus anymore then, or even Darth


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I summon a troll
> 
> Later on. I need someone to bring the incense



You summoned me?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

You're not a troll, Chibi 

You just make hilarious joke threads when the time calls for it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You might as well not call me Nihilus anymore then, or even Darth



Forgot about that....

Can you use the Dark Arts to summon a bear to kill Raigen. Then Blue can kill the bear .


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You're not a troll, Chibi
> 
> You just make hilarious joke threads when the time calls for it



Fair enough


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Forgot about that....
> 
> Can you use the Dark Arts to summon a bear to kill Raigen. Then Blue can kill the bear .



I the soon to be Emperor Joker support this message.

Speaking of which, how long does it usually take for a name-change to get accepted?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I the soon to be Emperor Joker support this message.
> 
> Speaking of which, how long does it usually take for a name-change to get accepted?



It was less than 24 hours for me. Not sure how long exactly since I was asleep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd rather summon a rabbit with a grenade and throw it at Raigen


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd rather summon a rabbit with a grenade and throw it at Raigen



I think our aura is far too evil to summon something that would bring about good...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd rather summon a rabbit with a grenade and throw it at Raigen



You can summon Bun-Bun from Sluggy Freelance. instead


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch? Which rabbit? Summon Frank. He is awesome like that.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> Evening guys
> 
> Just came to see who's still up, just returned from an awsome barbecue and a tad too many beers (who the fuck cares Yak who )
> 
> ...



I like Anthrax in the background, if you can do that while leaving it in that would be great.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I the soon to be Emperor Joker support this message.
> 
> Speaking of which, how long does it usually take for a name-change to get accepted?



It took about 30 minutes for Taxman to change my name. It depends on how soon they read the message.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd rather summon a rabbit with a grenade and throw it at Raigen



A rabbit is fine too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch? Which rabbit? Summon Frank. He is awesome like that.


 
You know what's weird, I wasn't even thinking about it at the time 

Coincidence much


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You know what's weird, I wasn't even thinking about it at the time
> 
> Coincidence much



lol indeed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

So, shall we begin the seance


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So, shall we begin the seance



Why not. The trolls make me laugh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So, shall we begin the seance



Eh...sure why not, I actually have the board this time around.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Abababa... Abababa... Abababa...


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

What if this ends up being a pokemon the first movie scenerio where the troll we summon is the most amazing troll ever. People will be like, "We dreamed of summoning the best troll....and we succeeded." before the OBD turns in to a combination of the worst of mvc,comicvine,mangafox,animevice, and KMC combined.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> What if this ends up being a pokemon the first movie scenerio where the troll we summon is the most amazing troll ever. People will be like, "We dreamed of summoning the best troll....and we succeeded." before the OBD turns in to a combination of the worst of mvc,comicvine,mangafox,animevice, and KMC combined.



We'll worry about that when it occurs, now if you will...Join us Brother Hao!


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 27, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> We'll worry about that when it occurs, now if you will...Join us Brother Hao!



Yes of course


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 27, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> What if this ends up being a pokemon the first movie scenerio where the troll we summon is the most amazing troll ever. People will be like, "We dreamed of summoning the best troll....and we succeeded." before the OBD turns in to a combination of the worst of mvc,comicvine,mangafox,animevice, and KMC combined.



But those scientists were wrong so who cares.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

If they were right, I don't wanna be wrong


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 27, 2009)

Great, what we he banned for this time?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

What has he done this time


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> TWF banned for 3 weeks till the 17th of august.
> And nothing of value was lost.


                      .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Great, what we he banned for this time?


I have no idea. I assume for the little tantrum he had earlier.




Lord Genome said:


> .


Turn that frown upside down.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

So TWF was banned? Is this the second time?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> TWF banned for 3 weeks till the 17th of august.
> And nothing of value was lost.



Fucking again? He and the rest of the Demon Sky Pirates, have only been back for less than a week.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 27, 2009)

Was it because of what he said in the wiki thread?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> So TWF was banned? Is this the second time?



Recently speaking, this is the second time.

If you look further back he's been banned several more times. This is probably his third banning this year.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Turn that frown upside down.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Recently speaking, this is the second time.
> 
> If you look further back he's been banned several more times. This is probably his third banning this year.



Third time actually this year. Once for the shitstorm in the wiki thread a month or so ago, another for screwing around in the Negima section, and now this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Recently speaking, this is the second time.
> 
> If you look further back he's been banned several more times. This is probably his third banning this year.



Damn. 

He was doing a good job of defending Star Wars in the Boba Fett vs. Sasuke thread though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Damn.
> 
> He was doing a good job of defending Star Wars in the Boba Fett vs. Sasuke thread though.



TWF lets himself get riled up to easily when it comes to Star Wars though.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 27, 2009)

> TWF banned for 3 weeks till the 17th of august.
> And nothing of value was lost.



Again? I think it was because the comments that was posted in the wiki thread. I think this is like his 3rd or 4th ban.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> TWF lets himself get riled up to easily when it comes to Star Wars though.



Yeah he was getting angry...

Me and Petrie are still debating. Apparently Amaterasu could catch Yoruichi and Sasuke could strangle her with snakes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Yeah he was getting angry...
> 
> Me and Petrie are still debating. Apparently Amaterasu could catch Yoruichi and Sasuke could strangle her with snakes.



There's no freaking way that Sasuke's beating Yoruichi, I can't believe that thread's still going.

Also could Heavenly King have made an even worse first impression.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

wait what did fang post that was actually bad

nothing in the wiki thread is over the top three week bann bad


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 28, 2009)

I doubt it.

There is nothing worse than an e-thug. Except Canadians of course.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> wait what did fang post that was actually bad
> 
> nothing in the wiki thread is over the top three week bann bad



That's what I thought to, maybe he raided another part of the forum or something.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe he posted porn outside of the Bathhouse?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> There's no freaking way that Sasuke's beating Yoruichi, I can't believe that thread's still going.
> 
> Also could Heavenly King have made an even worse first impression.



Petrie just likes wanking Naruto in general. 

Heavenly King is cracking me up with his tough guy attitude.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> That's what I thought to, maybe he raided another part of the forum or something.


lol wat

also something ive wanted to say for a while lol at the thought that the negima section was raided


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> lol wat
> 
> also something ive wanted to say for a while lol at the thought that the negima section was raided



Strange thing is, I never saw him post there, it was just Dragoon and Tash from the threads I looked at.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

and me

fang got banned for kanes stupid goodbye thread IIRC, everyone else got banned for being bruttally honest about negima


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 28, 2009)

Sylar said:


> TWF wanted me to pass along this message to you.





Really?


----------



## Tash (Jul 28, 2009)

rofl              .


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 28, 2009)

He so did not say that.


----------



## Tash (Jul 28, 2009)

TWF is a good guy


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

oh fang          .


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2009)

neodragzero said:
			
		

> He so did not say that.



Oh but he did


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

sylar i bet thats what you really think

telll us the truth


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

gets an anime based on his crazy antics

next big hit


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

The black panthers arent what they used to be.

You would be better off with a gun or a gang


----------



## Abigail (Jul 28, 2009)

Tash said:


> TWF is a good guy



He's the best.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2009)

I never had a problem with TWF.

What was so bad about him?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I never had a problem with TWF.
> 
> What was so bad about him?



I've never had that big of a problem with him either, he just throws massive hissy fits over the smallest things...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Personally speaking the only person im glad is back is Sylar. I like him.

Also if Mdb came back that would be great


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

Mdb is banned for like 6 months or something like that


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I've never had that big of a problem with him either, he just throws massive hissy fits over the smallest things...



Well that can be annoying...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Mdb is banned for like 6 months or something like that



I thought he was permed.

When does it end?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

OBD True Naruto Forum Stories: Biography of The White Fang - TWF


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Fang was calmer before his name was TWF

Wtf is with people going all jekyle and hyde and shit when they change their names


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I thought he was permed.
> 
> When does it end?


i dunno

i just remember he mentioned that he was banned for 6 months


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 28, 2009)

So I just woke up and found a SNES sitting on the chair next to me.

I guess God is being nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

I still have mine under the bed, and my N64 inside of my entertainment center.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 28, 2009)

Sylar said:


> TWF wanted me to pass along this message to you.



Lmfao. Very mature, how old is he like 12?


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

TWF is such a rebel. Amazing how he's showing the authority to fuck off from his guerilla outpost in the courts. I bet he likes it there, that's why he starts flinging as much shit as he can fit into his mouth as soon as he arrives back here.

Or maybe he was just really disappointed with all of us because we forgot to have a parade for him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

kisame the shark banned for being a kisame dupe


----------



## Abigail (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like TV-N is redoing Faiz.

I have mixed feeling on this. On one hand, better quality episodes and subs. On the other hand, Kuuga still isn't subbed.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Fang was calmer before his name was TWF
> 
> Wtf is with people going all jekyle and hyde and shit when they change their names



You know, maybe that's my problem. I was much calmer back when I was... well, that's my little secret. 



Yak said:


> TWF is such a rebel. Amazing how he's showing the authority to fuck off from his guerilla outpost in the courts. I bet he likes it there, that's why he starts flinging as much shit as he can fit into his mouth as soon as he arrives back here.
> 
> Or maybe he was just really disappointed with all of us because we forgot to have a parade for him.



I never got a parade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh god, why is TWF banned again? Didn't he just get unbanned?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont actually know

he hasnt really done anything super sinister


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 28, 2009)

lol TWF was banned. I love the OBD.

What did he do this time?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 28, 2009)

No one really seems to know. 

Have to say that him dropping the n-bomb was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

endless circle


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> kisame the shark banned for being a kisame dupe



Lol really?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually I just read that the Ryuki HBV isn't done.

They aren't going to do it until they sub Agito so for now Ryuki is done.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> You would be better off with a gun or a gang



Why do you have to choose


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

2 people banned?

I can guess why TWF was banned but why was Kisame?


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> 2 people banned?
> 
> I can guess why TWF was banned but why was Kisame?



Apparently a dupe of the member Kisame? Although I find that a retarded reason as long as the guy behaves...


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> TWF banned for 3 weeks till the 17th of august.
> And nothing of value was lost.





Some people never learn. And the world keeps on turning like it doesn't even matter. :ho

August 17, eh? That's also the day I return to school. hmm

Time goes by too fast. 



Dark-Jaxx said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> There is nothing worse than an e-thug. Except Canadians of course.



Indeed. But it just goes to show that when you try to attack people who are better than you, life will punish you for it.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, he wasn't really doing anything wrong even if the account is a dupe

BTW nice Kenpachi set.


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Yeah, he wasn't really doing anything wrong even if the account is a dupe
> 
> BTW nice Kenpachi set.



I know that they probably did it to prevent the mere posibility of misbehavior and the obligatory 'its a forum rule durr' cop-out but I frankly don't see why you'd want to sweat the small stuff if the dupe abides. 

I bet there are countless unchecked dupes on this forum who are still around because they lie low and behave. But whatever, I guess some poor fuck just has to execute the law.


Thanks btw :ho
Full res is here:


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Kenpachi in Dawn Of The Dead.



You DON'T want to imagine it



I DREAMED about it last night which was the cause for me making this set this morning


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Yak said:


> You DON'T want to imagine it
> 
> 
> 
> I DREAMED about it last night which was the cause for me making this set this morning



Actually, that would be a good movie. Kenpachi and Ash cutting down zombies with chains and shotguns.

Btw, if anyone wants to relay something to TWF...

Everytime you get banned, half the Blender reps me for helping/announcing it. Keep it up, I'm pretty close to Transcendant thanks to your baby tantrums Fangy 

TWF steady on the path to becoming Rild 2.0.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Crap, the JJTJJT guy is going to bring back Nikushimi.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

Kenpachi in Dawn of the Dead would be 

I dunno. Nikushimi hasn't been here for ages.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

The amount of amusement I get out of TWF never ends.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The amount of amusement I get out of TWF never ends.



how many days of this month has he stayed not Banned.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> how many days of this month has he stayed not Banned.



Too many.....


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

You know what's wierd? Nikishumi and the other naruto trolls never appear all at once in the obd.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Too many.....


Every time he gets banned, the OBD becomes a better place.



battlerek said:


> You know what's wierd? Nikishumi and the other naruto trolls never appear all at once in the obd.


Proof that every troll in the OBD is TWF duping.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Every time he gets banned, the OBD becomes a better place.



Indeed it does. Sam will not be missed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Proof that every troll in the OBD is TWF duping.



Now that's just farfetched. What's next, Stroev is a time lord?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Now that's just farfetched. What's next, Stroev is a time lord?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, I really don't wanna know. 

In other news, Rice Ball vs. Chthulu-Versailles(Redux Shika Boo) have begun their match in the OP unrestricted tournament.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Okay, I really don't wanna know.
> 
> In other news, Rice Ball vs. Chthulu-Versailles(Redux Shika Boo) have begun their match in the OP unrestricted tournament.





The greatest smiley ever. Conveys so many emotions


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

@One Piece spoilers


Oh 

My

GoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSPLODES




Whitebeard is Caladan Brood


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Yak said:


> I know that they probably did it to prevent the mere posibility of misbehavior and the obligatory 'its a forum rule durr' cop-out but I frankly don't see why you'd want to sweat the small stuff if the dupe abides.
> 
> I bet there are countless unchecked dupes on this forum who are still around because they lie low and behave. But whatever, I guess some poor fuck just has to execute the law.
> 
> ...



Do you happen to have the full res of your sig too?
It would look teriffic on my desktop


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Do you happen to have the full res of your sig too?
> It would look teriffic on my desktop



This is the original size. The panel wasn't much larger, sorry.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww

Oh well, saving anyway


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I hear Signum was based on Lamia Loveless?



Obviously. Also, Fate and Sanger, Nanoha and Amuro, Vita and Subaru make up GaoGaiGar with a bit of other influences on the side.



> Yeah, but loli henshins are still kinda...



Eh, you have lolis, they have to henshin eventually, and nakedness is basically standard henshin practice. Which isn't saying Nanoha doesn't cater to the lolicon section of the market, which it does, but its inevitable either way.



> Nanoha doesn't need a robot to own.



Raising Heart is her Super Robot.



> They're only on episode 2 of Faiz so you have time.



Meh, oh well. I'll just watch Faiz, then jump to anime for a bit before searching for Kuuga and Agito. Maybe Ryuki after that.



> Holy shit OP spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Meh, oh well. I'll just watch Faiz, then jump to anime for a bit before searching for Kuuga and Agito. Maybe Ryuki after that.


They haven't subbed Kuuga yet.

Another group did Agito, which you should see.



>


It's over, White Beard has single handidly won the shounen wars.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 28, 2009)

I was gonna post about OP spoilers! Anyway T-minus about 3 or 4 days and counting until we get the flood of Whitebeard threads in the OBD. 

Plus I imagine it was hyperbole. He can't actually planet bust just waterlog the whole place.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> They haven't subbed Kuuga yet.
> 
> Another group did Agito, which you should see.



 Well, I'll be watching both eventually. Even if they are Chinese subbed or something.



> It's over, White Beard has single handidly won the shounen wars.



Whitebeard, the man closest to One Piece.
I.e below Roger.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

Fuck me, if the spoilers are true... Who knows.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I was gonna post about OP spoilers! Anyway T-minus about 3 or 4 days and counting until we get the flood of Whitebeard threads in the OBD.
> 
> Plus I imagine it was hyperbole. He can't actually planet bust just waterlog the whole place.



I'm counting him as a lifewiper. I mean, I doubt seismic waves can destroy the planet itself but constant earthquakes and tsunami's will kill everyone on it.



skiboydoggy said:


> Well, I'll be watching both eventually. Even if they are Chinese subbed or something.


The Pictures of all the Zanpakuto Spirits with their Kanji names below

The links I used. Subbed by Cruel Angel.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 28, 2009)

> Holy shit OP spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Throws out the possibility that Akainu has that fruit.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Whitebeard has the power to destroy the world. Damn.
Also Akainu and Aokiji block the full power of his attack from his first artack that killed 50,000 marines. Next week Akainu DF.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

You know if Whitebeard has the power to destroy the world it makes you wonder why the WG was afraid of countrybusters like Pluton and Poseidon.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Whitebeard has the power to destroy the world. Damn.
> Also Akainu and Aokiji block the full power of his attack from his first artack that killed 50,000 marines. Next week Akainu DF.



Actually... its either Akainu's power isn't suited to effectively defend against the Tsunami or if Akainu couldn't defend against the attack 50k marines would be toast.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> You know if Whitebeard has the power to destroy the world it makes you wonder why the WG was afraid of countrybusters like Pluton and Poseidon.



Wasn't that stated casual? And Whitebeard fruit is actually suited for it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe Pluton and Poseidon are a lot stronger than Crocodile/Spandam revealed?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> You know if Whitebeard has the power to destroy the world it makes you wonder why the WG was afraid of countrybusters like Pluton and Poseidon.



Pluton could still waste a entire country like alabasta with only one shot, I would say that one of them are equally as dangerous as Whitebeard and the WG already shits its pants everytime he as much as sneezes, having another power as strong as WB would be a disaster.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

the ban of president sylar makes me a sad panda


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the ban of president sylar makes me a sad panda


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Pluton could still waste a entire country like alabasta with only one shot, I would say that one of them are equally as dangerous as Whitebeard and the WG already shits its pants everytime he as much as sneezes, having another power as strong as WB would be a disaster.



Well this makes Aokiji a little less hyped.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Fuck me, if the spoilers are true... Who knows.



Time to use the method of test soon...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Yak said:
			
		

> Some scans from the raw of Bastard!! volume 26:



Wait, how can two galaxy busters fight in a city in a city and only do that much damage?



			
				Zetta said:
			
		

> Mr Bushido



Isn't that what Vivi called Zoro in One Piece?



			
				Charcan said:
			
		

> Lol at some people making a deal out of EM liking Negima.



Who?



			
				Dark-Jaxx said:
			
		

> Armstrong practices the art of Strongarm alchemy which has run in his family for generations, there are none manlier than Armstrong.



The fact that the guy sparkles and can actually pull it off without looking like a Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) means that he is ridiculously manly



			
				Zetta said:
			
		

> I just can't form the connection between Ken Akamatsu and Good but that's just me.



Actually I've liked all of Akamatsu's stuff. Negima is his best, though.



			
				Magellan said:
			
		

> I like fanservice.
> 
> Me and Endless mike should form a Negi club



GTFO



			
				Skiboydoggy said:
			
		

> Dio Brando... Well, apart from being FTL, Evangeline might stand a chance.



Done before. Dio won. Decent debate, though.



> After they got shoved into the magical world by Fate, and around the point that Negi started learning dark magic or whatever it was.



I'm surprised you didn't like the Chao arc, it's pretty different from what you would normally see in shounen.



			
				Lucaniel said:
			
		

> But seriously, the deal with Yue is that she's the quiet, bookish type (lol already pigeonholed into a stereotype) and she happens to like Negi, and is also willing to fight Nodoka for him. That's it, isn't it? I don't think that makes her much more believable, or at all.



Yue gets bad grades, but only because she is lazy. When she actually applies herself, she is very intelligent. Also, she's hilarious. For example, when they meet the creature under Library Island, everyone else yells it's a dragon and freaks out, while Yue is still musing to herself "Well technically it has only 2 legs, so that would make it a Wyvern..." until she needs to be pulled back to reality. Also, in the magic world arc, she loses her memory and joins a magical school, and actually helps defeat a dragon by showing effective command ability and leadership of her classmates. So yeah, she's hardly just a bookworm with a crush.



			
				Kisame the Shark said:
			
		

> My first post in the OBD was Nico Robin vs. Tsunade.



I think my first was Kyuubi vs. Cthulhu



			
				Irvine Kinneas said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about branching out as this really is the only section I post in (other than the occasional sports section post).



I pretty much only post in the OBD. I would post in the cafe because I like discussing science, history, and current events, but I've heard it's a shithole.



			
				Darth Nihilus said:
			
		

> Something about Goku potentially being able to destroy a planet by putting all of his energy into his fist. Blah Blah
> 
> Somewhat agreeing with him, End of Series Goku anyways.



Which is bullshit, no DBZ character has ever shown anywhere near that amount of physical strength, so claiming they can is pretty much just making up abilities for them.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> It's good to see someone who has decent taste




Says the person who has never even read Negima



strongarm85 said:


> They just had a guy on here who laughed constantly for 36 hours until he had a heart attack and died.



Did he read one of Raigen's posts?



Hellspawn28 said:


> Raigen thinks the Chousin are greater than the Biblical god now? Funny since I recall the God in the bible was fully Omnipotent in the bible.



Not really, actually. He was portrayed more as a tribal god among many other gods. Of course he was stronger than them (since the Israelites won all of their wars in the OT).

If Asatru was the most popular religion in the world, most people would say the mythological Odin was "fully omnipotent".



Zetta said:


> The word lulz should be banned.



Agreed



TWF said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sailor Moon is also generating such huge influence nearly two decades after its completion



You know what's really ironic? First you complain that power =/= quality, but then you claim that popularity =/= quality.

Just look at Naruto or Twilight to disprove that.



TWF said:


> He likes Hokuto no Ken
> 
> I think the answer is obvious



I like Hokuto no Ken and I like Negima



TWF said:


> You know those kind of dumb, naive but perservering main characters, that's influence from DB ie Luffy, Gon, Ichigo, Yusuke,ect...that's apart of DB's influence on Weekly Jump.



Yeah, and those are getting really old.

I'd personally like to see a new shounen with a main character who had a more Kenshiro-like personality.



Lord Genome said:


> lol wat
> 
> also something ive wanted to say for a while lol at the thought that the negima section was raided



OH NOES PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET LIKE A MANGA I DON'T, I'D BETTER GO TROLL THEM



Zetta said:


> One Piece has someone who can destroy the world



Hyperbole

BTW, why was Sylar banned?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

I think he posted something a little less than polite from twf


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

I made an epic thread.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

> BTW, why was Sylar banned?



I guess it was for delivering a message from TWF calling narcissius or whoever a ^ (use bro)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I guess it was for delivering a message from TWF calling narcissius or whoever a ^ (use bro)



Clearly the scum of the earth


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Aw Sylar and Kisame got banned


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, how can two galaxy busters fight in a city in a city and only do that much damage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could he be under Planetary Threat? With his powers and everything?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You know what's really ironic? First you complain that power =/= quality, but then you claim that popularity =/= quality.
> 
> Just look at Naruto or Twilight to disprove that.
> 
> ...



My points exactly. 

If TWF wants to cry with his hypocritical drivel, I'll let him. People will like what they like. Besides, I got the last laugh anyway. 



Quelsatron said:


> I guess it was for delivering a message from TWF calling narcissius or whoever a ^ (use bro)



Zetta, actually.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Narcissus, both you and the twf need a swift paddle in the buttocks


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Narcissus, both you and the twf need a swift paddle in the buttocks



But, but, _HE_ started it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Narcissus, both you and the twf need a swift paddle in the buttocks


This coming from you...


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, how can two galaxy busters fight in a city in a city and only do that much damage?



The DKL and Uriel had used up their ultimate attacks in hell already. Uriel's Blackhole Storm was cancelled by DS' Jawbreaker/Hellrider combo and by Uriel's own fall as we was crushed under his own power growth.

A lot of their other massive attacks were executed way above ground level or not directly applied to the surface, DS also wisely didn't chose to use certain attacks.

Also, Uriel exploded in the middle of a huge lake. The explosion ruined most of Metallicana's city and the surrounding areas which are not visible from there.




> Yeah, and those are getting really old.
> 
> I'd personally like to see a new shounen with a main character who had a more Kenshiro-like personality.



Kongou Banchou. Read it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I guess it was for delivering a message from TWF calling narcissius or whoever a ^ (use bro)



So shooting the messenger.

Just lovely, mods


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> So shooting the messenger.
> 
> Just lovely, mods



I bet they'll ban me and everyone quoting me too


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

You know, there's a reason why it's not Nice Moogle.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> But, but, _HE_ started it.



TWF was being TWF and you decided to be condescending. In a loopholish way, you flamebaited him aswell.



skiboydoggy said:


> This coming from you...



Specially from me


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

> Isn't that what Vivi called Zoro in One Piece?


Yup. Graham Aker uses it as an alias for most of the second season of Gundam 00.



> Actually I've liked all of Akamatsu's stuff. Negima is his best, though.


Opinions differ I suppose. I'll try it out eventually but I can't guarentee I'll like it.



> Hyperbole


It's all fun and games until someone starts casually tossing tsunami's


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Yak said:


> The DKL and Uriel had used up their ultimate attacks in hell already. Uriel's Blackhole Storm was cancelled by DS' Jawbreaker/Hellrider combo and by Uriel's own fall as we was crushed under his own power growth.



Okay



> A lot of their other massive attacks were executed way above ground level or not directly applied to the surface



This one I have a problem with. If galaxy busting power was released even tens of thousands of light-years from earth, earth would be fucked. "way above ground level" shouldn't have made any difference at all.

Unless they were unidirectional attacks that flew off into space



Zetta said:


> Yup. Graham Aker uses it as an alias for most of the second season of Gundam 00.



Any connection?



> Opinions differ I suppose. I'll try it out eventually but I can't guarentee I'll like it.



Not asking you to try it out. I'm just defending it based on my opinion. Frankly from what I know of you you probably wouldn't like it anyway.



> It's all fun and games until someone starts casually tossing tsunami's



Of course until he actually has a planetary feat you do realize that I'm going to keep calling hyperbole on this, right?


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those weren't galaxy busting attacks above ground level. I already told you they had fired those way back in Alcatraz. Which is a place hermetically sealed by strong divine powers. Plus, there is a gigantic black hole on top of it somewhre in the center of the galaxy far far away from mother earth.

What the DKL and Uriel had left in their fight in Metallicana were at best country busters, with the exception of the Black Hole Storm but that never managed to build up large enough for the reasons I explained.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Yak said:


> Those weren't galaxy busting attacks above ground level. I already told you they had fired those way back in Alcatraz. Which is a place hermetically sealed by strong divine powers. Plus, there is a gigantic black hole on top of it somewhre in the center of the galaxy far far away from mother earth.
> 
> What the DKL and Uriel had left in their fight in Metallicana were at best country busters, with the exception of the Black Hole Storm but that never managed to build up large enough for the reasons I explained.



So, in other words, they had both almost completely depleted their powers by the time they got back to earth.


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> So, in other words, they had both almost completely depleted their powers by the time they got back to earth.



Pretty much. Their most overwhelming attacks had already negated each other.

Plus, in Hell it all works a bit differently because its a strange place with distorted and warped physics. Michael's Levatin has the power of a Supernova but when she used God Hard on Konron, all it did was creating a spheric hole in the flying island that was a few miles wide in its dimensions. 

When Uriel fired Gungnir in his Augoeides form and DS negated it with the Demolitioner Guns, the explosions was a lot larger and actually shook and damaged all nine levels of Hell. Michael's attack didn't even affect the fabric of the first level.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> TWF was being TWF and you decided to be condescending. In a loopholish way, you flamebaited him aswell.



No, I mean he literally started it. He attacked me out of no where. I just defended myself.

And can I help it if I was intelligent enough to maintain an argument without resorting to flames that would get me banned?

Anyway, it's over now, and I have the last laugh (as usual).


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

This is what? 3 people banned in practically 1 day?

TWF
Kisame
Sylar


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Any connection?


I doubt it.


> Not asking you to try it out. I'm just defending it based on my opinion. Frankly from what I know of you you probably wouldn't like it anyway.


Yeah, but I'm not the kind of person to say something is bad without trying it first. Most of my complaints are directed towards Akamatsu in general. That's not to say he couldn't have made Negima his magnum opus.



> Of course until he actually has a planetary feat you do realize that I'm going to keep calling hyperbole on this, right?


But of course 



Senior Partner said:


> This is what? 3 people banned in practically 1 day?
> 
> TWF
> Kisame
> Sylar


I think P-Lou got banned too.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

What did he get banned for?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

Well Zetta, if you're going to read Negima, you could probably skip most of the first two volumes. They are pretty standard Akamatsu fare, presumably to lead editors around before the conversion to a fighting shonen. Volume 3 onwards, or the Vampire Arc, is marked by an art change and things really get better there. Then Kyoto and things get awesome.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind. Still have 2 animes and 3 Riders on my to watch list.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> What did he get banned for?



He attacked me so I bent him over and anally raped him.

True story.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I'll keep that in mind. Still have 2 animes and 3 Riders on my to watch list.


That's low tier compared to me. I still have to finish Faiz before moving on to Spice and Wolf, then Ryuki, then Agito, then ZZ Gundam, then Victory if I can find it. If not I'm rewatching G and watching X.

EDIT: And now, sleep. (And perchance to dream.)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

Spice and Wolf is a good anime. Finished Season 1, trying to find the novels and move onto S2.


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike:

For reference, here's what Michael's strongest attack (in base, mind you) did:





In the second pic you can see dust streaming upwards from a wall. That's where Konron smashed Uriel into the wall from one of those bridges.


Now, for comparison, the sheer size of the DKL and Uriel's Augoeides and the relation of those two monsters to the explosion they created:






If those had been fired on Earth, the planet would have been oblitered. Probably not as the only one.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Why did Kisame the Shark get banned?


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Why did Kisame the Shark get banned?



Duuuuuupe.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Man... He seemed really nice and cool. Was he a dupe of a troll or something?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe Michael's attack didn't detonate and just blasted a hole through the hell dimension and kept on going?

And just to play Devil's Advocate, if DS is 2 meters tall, and (just eyeballing, no pun intended) he is around 1/6th the height of the Augoeides' eye, the eye is about 1/200th of the full height of the Augoeides, and the Augoeides is about 1/20th the height of the explosion, that makes the explosion only about 4.8km across


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Man... He seemed really nice and cool. Was he a dupe of a troll or something?



Dupe of Kisame. 

Whether you'd consider him a troll or not is up to debate though. I don't get it either. Unless I missed some strict violation of rules and misbehavior I think they could have gone easy on the guy, I mean its not like Kisame's original account is still around or anything.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> One Piece has someone who can destroy the world



Obvious hyperbole.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Yak said:


> Dupe of Kisame.
> 
> Whether you'd consider him a troll or not is up to debate though. I don't get it either. Unless I missed some strict violation of rules and misbehavior I think they could have gone easy on the guy, I mean its not like Kisame's original account is still around or anything.



Yeah I saw nothing wrong with any Kisame's. Oh well nother friend banned.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

Duping itself is a bannable offense, so doing it so many times has probably earned him a permanent ban for all future dupes


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 28, 2009)

Why the fuck did they ban Sylar?

For passing a message along?

Fucking Jesus mods. What the hell?


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Maybe Michael's attack didn't detonate and just blasted a hole through the hell dimension and kept on going?
> 
> And just to play Devil's Advocate, if DS is 2 meters tall, and (just eyeballing, no pun intended) he is around 1/6th the height of the Augoeides' eye, the eye is about 1/200th of the full height of the Augoeides, and the Augoeides is about 1/20th the height of the explosion, that makes the explosion only about 4.8km across



Nope, the blast pretty much detonated.






Uriel alone is freaking huge. The dimensions probably are a bit messed up because there isn't much to fix your eye upon but try this for referene when they are in the real world:





Also, for your estimation, note that Uriel is himself nearly two to three heads taller than DS after the fall.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Obvious hyperbole.


Maybe......


Endless Mike said:


> Duping itself is a bannable offense, so doing it so many times has probably earned him a permanent ban for all future dupes


But theres other people with dupes. And most of them don't get banned.


Han Solo said:


> Why the fuck did they ban Sylar?
> 
> For passing a message along?
> 
> Fucking Jesus mods. What the hell?


Well thank go we are getting a new one. .


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

That still makes the explosion only a few dozen kms at most


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 28, 2009)

You know, with the very least generous interpretation, "destroy the world" could simply mean "unseat the world government and thus cause anarchy"


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Will the reveal of his powers put him at a Mountain buster? His powers make him kinda of an obvious one.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think he'd even need that much effort for that. I mean, he could easily tsunami Mariejoa if no one is there to stop it.



Magellan said:


> Will the reveal of his powers put him at a Mountain buster? His powers make him kinda of an obvious one.



Earthquakes are kind of beyond that...


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> That still makes the explosion only a few dozen kms at most



Yeah. In Hell.

Michael's sword has the power of a freaking Supernova and in Hell it creates a whole that is at best what, four, five miles large?

DS and Uriel were creating an explosion multiple times that. In the two digits, minimum. Plus the shockwave was ruining the foundations of hell 8 levels below this one while Michael's attack with this much power contained didn't even warp the space of the first level. The physics are distorted in Hell. If they had used these attacks on the material plane they could have wrecked the solar system.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I don't think he'd even need that much effort for that. I mean, he could easily tsunami Mariejoa if no one is there to stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquakes are kind of beyond that...



Im not a expert on Earthquakes. So some research is in order. Any one also noticed in the spoiler that Whitebeard split the heavens again..


----------



## ez (Jul 28, 2009)

those are some epic spoilers


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

While im thinking about spoilers I need to read Bleach spoilers.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

I;m surprised Ace was given the offer of Shichibukai though given his young age. Reminds me of Hancock for some reason. If I remember correctly after a single campaign she got her shichibukai status, which says something considering that was done at roughly 10-15 years before the main events of the story(and since Hancock is probably in her late 20's, that would mean she got her status when she was Luffy's age)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> While im thinking about spoilers I need to read Bleach spoilers.



They make me cry... So lame this week!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Compared to One piece yes they are.

 I mean Hacchibi vs. Barragon. Hachibi shield failed...boring.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 28, 2009)

Makes you wonder how Marco measures up to Ace.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Compared to One piece yes they are.


Fuck that, compared to the last couple weeks of Bleach they suck. Hell, they're on par with the last couple weeks of Naruto...



> I mean Hacchibi vs. Barragon. Hachibi shield failed...boring.


The Hitsugaya/Hiyori arguement killed it for me.
_Who are you calling chibi_... FFS Kubo! What a buzzkill.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Captain Smoker cements the fact that he'll never be a true OBDer.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


>



I was amused as well :ho

Anyway, how heavy was the golden ball in Skypea? I remember Enel kicking it powerful enough to send it flying, and I need to confirm if it'll work as a valid strength feat.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I was amused as well :ho
> 
> Anyway, how heavy was the golden ball in Skypea? I remember Enel kicking it powerful enough to send it flying, and I need to confirm if it'll work as a valid strength feat.



300 to 700 tons. I think 300 was a low end calc. And 714 was a high end calc.


And to the Captain smoker thing.
Its funnier when you see him worship me.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

No such thing as a obder

We are called Domers damn it. Get it right


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> No such thing as a obder
> 
> We are called Domers damn it. Get it right



Lol. Can I be one?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, when you ascend to the seat of modhood you can make domer the official moniker for those who frequent these hallowed halls, Kane-kun 

Provided the mods pick you ;ho


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


>



And one day he will Neg zaru, who negs for 1700


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> No such thing as a obder
> 
> We are called Domers damn it. Get it right



Hell no. Domers implies we associate with the Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Battledome.

Our level is totally different.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hell no. Domers implies we associate with the Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Battledome.
> 
> Our level is totally different.



Nobody takes those domes seriously


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

at Captain Smoker.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Nobody takes those domes seriously



Which is why we don't associate with them.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Which is why we don't associate with them.



Can I be a OPer?

=D


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hell no. Domers implies we associate with the Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Battledome.
> 
> Our level is totally different.



Heaven forbid that we spend all our time debating battles between characters of *those* fictional universes!

What unfiltered jackanapery!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hell no. Domers implies we associate with the Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Battledome.
> 
> Our level is totally different.



You do remember those 3 is our main 3 OBD matches that end up huge for some reason.

Now if we go with the Neo trinity One piece, D-Grayman, and Reborn we don't have a prblm.:

Though people will always use Bleach and Naruto.

I say next mod bans anybody that doesn't use the new trinity.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Heaven forbid that we spend all our time debating battles between characters of *those* fictional universes!
> 
> What unfiltered jackanapery!



Yes, but when *we* debate it, we're fair and balanced :ho


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Yes, but when *we* debate it, we're fair and balanced :ho



Admirals solo Bleach.

Whitebeard definitly solos bleach. And I bet you that as soon as the chapter comes out there will be a "Whitebeard vs Bleachverse" Or Akainu vs Narutoverse.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Admirals solo Bleach.
> 
> Whitebeard definitly solos bleach. And I bet you that as soon as the chapter comes out there will be a "Whitebeard vs Bleachverse" Or Akainu vs Narutoverse.



Method of test


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Heaven forbid that we spend all our time debating battles between characters of *those* fictional universes!
> 
> What unfiltered jackanapery!



Yes, but we do it a clear unbiased manner :hypocrite:


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Method of test



All Shinigami don't know about Whitebeards power.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

How fast is Enel without teleportation, by the way?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm thats debatable.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

All I know is that he could barely dodge Skypea Luffy's attacks.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> All I know is that he could barely dodge Skypea Luffy's attacks.



Take into account that he had mantra. That allowed him to predict Luffy's moves.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Yes, but we do it a clear unbiased manner :hypocrite:


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

battlerek said:


> How fast is Enel without teleportation, by the way?



Atleast above 900m/s since Chopper was outrunning bullets in Alabasta. We don't really have a lot of quantifiable speedfeats for Skypea but we know that it should be between 900m/s (Chopper outrunning bullets in Alabasta) and 1700m/s (Zoro's infamous canon feat in W7)


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2009)

The thought of anyone in this thread as mod makes me


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> The thought of anyone in this thread as mod makes me



I just love that smiley. I'm trying to get it added.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 28, 2009)

I finaly finish RE5 on hard mode last night. Great game but I still need to unlock more achievements before I complete all of it though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Says the person who has never even read Negima



Read 11 chapters

Then skipped about 200

Does that count as reading


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Read 11 chapters
> 
> Then skipped about 200
> 
> Does that count as reading



Which means you didn't even bother with the the Kyoto arc...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Probably not

And yet I am able to read all of the Silmarillion with practically no problems


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

which still wasnt that good

also i hope no one actually believed me when i said Kisame got banned for being a dupe

granted everyones a dupe of Kisame until proven innocent but still


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

LG have you read the Silmarillion


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> which still wasnt that good
> 
> also i hope no one actually believed me when i said Kisame got banned for being a dupe
> 
> granted everyones a dupe of Kisame until proven innocent but still



Gee, I sure feel stupid now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

CD i have no idea what that is

do i want to know


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Probably not
> 
> And yet I am able to read all of the Silmarillion with practically no problems


Silmarillion was a snorefest.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

oh was that the gay backstory of Negima or something

i think like 90% of that manga is :snorlax: and bad while the rest is jsut meh

Rakan the shining hope


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Audi Cup Preview: Bayern Munich – Milan.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

oh

i feel bad for relating it to negima
my apologies

but no i havent read it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh was that the gay backstory of Negima or something
> 
> i think like 90% of that manga is :snorlax: and bad while the rest is jsut meh
> 
> Rakan the shining hope



Simarillion was written by JRR Tolkien...and it is rather boring.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh was that the gay backstory of Negima or something
> 
> i think like 90% of that manga is :snorlax: and bad while the rest is jsut meh
> 
> Rakan the shining hope



The Silmarillion is like... the Bible of the Lord Of Rings.

The story of creation and various stories to explain how the world of LOTR became how it looked like in the books.

And it reads just like the bible... except for certain manly scenes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh
> 
> i feel bad for relating it to negima
> my apologies
> ...



Well the point is that the fact I was able to read something like that while I had to skip a shitload of chapters for Negima should speak volumes


----------



## Orion (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like OP is going to be the only entertaining hst chapter this week


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Orion said:


> Looks like OP is going to be the only entertaining hst chapter this week



Meaning nothing has really changed from the usual?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

I dunno Barragon is pretty cool


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

His power got an upgrade. Now it can age things you can't even age. Like magic barriers...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

oh god zetta did you actually delete kisames profile

i mean if he was actually a dupe then sure but i just made that up


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh god zetta did you actually delete kisames profile
> 
> i mean if he was actually a dupe then sure but i just made that up



He was a dupe I hear. I think I read a mod say it somewhere...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Wait what

It's Tuesday, are you just late in reading the updates or have new HST chapters randomly been released today?

-checks-

Just late, I guess.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

oh then i was right

i called it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

lol**


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm confused...

First a mod says he was a dupe (where did I read that?) and now Rice Ball is saying he was banned for flaming...

Oh well, worst case scenario, he can remake his profile. Not like it'll kill him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

or it could be something lame like flaming

ill just pretend he was a dupe

maybe they just saw my post and jsut went with it

i am a very persuasive person yes sir


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome. A better persuader than Danzou.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

what can i say im a people person


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 28, 2009)

Pluto May Become a Planet Again huh?

?

I wish people would make up their minds for once.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> what can i say im a people person



Actually, just read the Bleach spoiler. It's pretty *yawn* overal.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Fairy Tail.
> 
> It can be the Horribly Shitty Trinity.
> 
> ...





Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think Triple Gay Alliance is a good description



LG, what is your opinion on my designation


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey what's up everyone ?

I was browsing the meta dome and why the fuck would anyone want Jplaya to return to the OBD?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to every bleach chapter

i just hope for Baragan to do something every week

why he isnt number one ill never know

CD the Triple Gay Alliance is an amazing name


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Barragan will always be Number One to me



Lord Genome said:


> CD the Triple Gay Alliance is an amazing name



Thanks

I take pride in my labels


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey all, sorry to intrude on your convo right now but pre-raw spoilers are still intact for the rest of the forums.  Mainly to protect users from looking around, just wanted to give y'all a heads up on why Zetta's spoiler post was deleted.  Nothing against any of you personally please do not take it the wrong way at all.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Welcome to every bleach chapter
> 
> i just hope for Baragan to do something every week
> 
> why he isnt number one ill never know



Because Stark is more marketable obviously. As long as Bleach makes cash, who cares about unimportant things like story, pacing and progression?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

actually

have we ever seen barragans number?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

He'll be Number One to us and that's all that matters


----------



## Orion (Jul 28, 2009)

We haven't seen his tattoo yet.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

then there is a faint hope

Barragon the King Espada, wonderweiss is number 2



Crimson Dragoon said:


> He'll be Number One to us and that's all that matters


number one in bleach


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Orion said:


> We haven't seen his tattoo yet.



Is it even possible to tattoo bones?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Barragan and Wonderweiss team up to kill bad characters


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope Kisame the Shark returns.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

Wonderwiess and Barragon vs Aizen and crew


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

Wonderweiss has retard strength on his side


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Wonderwiess and Barragon vs Aizen and crew



Aizen the bland.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I hope Kisame the Shark returns.



agreed, I still want to know who the hell he flamed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 28, 2009)

im sticking with my dupe theory


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> agreed, I still want to know who the hell he flamed.



Probably in the library.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Hey all, sorry to intrude on your convo right now but pre-raw spoilers are still intact for the rest of the forums.  Mainly to protect users from looking around, just wanted to give y'all a heads up on why Zetta's spoiler post was deleted.  Nothing against any of you personally please do not take it the wrong way at all.  Have a nice day.



*GURARARARARARA*


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Kongou Banchou eff tee vee


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by JJTJJT
> what if itachi had gaven naruto the power if the sharingon? and naruto has the power to upgrade it to mangekyu because of the loss of his friend sasuke?and naruto gets amatseratsu? perhaps yusuke is a little curisous b4 he decides to crush tthem all with his spiritual energy?
> 
> perhaps naruto can use a sexy jutsu to keep yusuke's short attention span just long enough to cast amatseratsu for the win? maybe? perhaps? 15% chance? help me out here...peace over war



 at this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I hope Kisame the Shark returns.


 
I heard this was about flame? What flame


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know. Riceball has'nt answered that question. Think me and King of Shippers..I mean Emperor Joker asked and got no reply.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 28, 2009)

Ask him when he gets unbanned, perma bans on first offence don't happen often do they.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

I did on another forum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Ask him when he gets unbanned, perma bans on first offence don't happen often do they.



You never know .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Ask him when he gets unbanned, perma bans on first offence don't happen often do they.



He must have flamed someone pretty hard.


----------



## ez (Jul 28, 2009)

it's very rare to get permed on one's first ban. gotta be a troll, dupe, or some similar shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

And as for Bleach, is there no love for Gin?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> He must have flamed someone pretty hard.



I think he flamed that user posting in the Yorichui vs Sauke thread.
The one with Sakura in her sig and Avy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I think he flamed that user posting in the Yorichui vs Sauke thread.
> The one with Sakura in her sig and Avy.



Petrie...thinking Sasuke can blizt Yoruichi...


----------



## Abigail (Jul 28, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Is Kuuga that good? I liked Agito but a lot of the dynamic in Agito came from the mystery itself. Once that's in the open, there's little reason to rewatch it.



I personally like it.


Grandmaster Kane said:


> He attacked me so I bent him over and anally raped him.
> 
> True story.



No. 



Han Solo said:


> Why the fuck did they ban Sylar?
> 
> For passing a message along?
> 
> Fucking Jesus mods. What the hell?



Fucking this.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Wonderweiss has retard strength on his side



Lol.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> And as for Bleach, is there no love for Gin?



Gin did something?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Petrie...thinking Sasuke can blizt Yoruichi...



So much fail in one post, snakes strangling her lol.

I swear the keys on my keyboard have been switched around.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Gin did something?



Well, not...I see what you did there.

He doesn't need to do shit to be awesome


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

I would chat with you. But I see an Itachi vs Magellan thread.

And I have to own that thread. I have to defend my user title. .

True about Gin though. For some reason I think he is the real mastermind behind all this.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I would chat with you. But I see an Itachi vs Magellan thread.
> 
> And I have to own that thread. I have to defend my user title. .
> 
> True about Gin though. For some reason I think he is the real mastermind behind all this.



I'm gonna keep my eye on that thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I would chat with you. But I see an Itachi vs Magellan thread.
> 
> And I have to own that thread. I have to defend my user title. .
> 
> True about Gin though. For some reason I think he is the real mastermind behind all this.



I expect complete domination. Don't you disappoint me ?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

I had to ask if he read one piece. I have to ask when people say they lose to Naruto characters..

I told him the flaws on the Manekyo Sharingon. And how Magellan can counter all those.

I think One post was suffieceint. No nead to actualy worry about.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I like Gin. BTW some idiot keeps necroing all the Naruto threads.

EDIT Flaming some troll who thinks Sasuke can beat Yoruichi should be allowed especially if they have a Sakura Avatar to boot.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I know, I negged that poster.

That idiot in Yoru vs the Sauce is hilarious.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like Gin. BTW some idiot keeps necroing all the Naruto threads.
> 
> EDIT Flaming some troll who thinks Sasuke can beat Yoruichi should be allowed especially if they have a Sakura Avatar to boot.



He's just some invalid newfag that will be banned soon .


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2009)

One can hope, I mean they banned Kisame and Sylar .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like Gin. BTW some idiot keeps necroing all the Naruto threads.
> 
> EDIT Flaming some troll who thinks Sasuke can beat Yoruichi should be allowed especially if they have a Sakura Avatar to boot.



Im dealing with him right now as we speak.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan do you really believe that Whitebeard is stronger than Mewtwo or are you just trolling ?


----------



## ez (Jul 28, 2009)

anyone who hates gin lacks a compassionate human soul.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone who doesn't pos ezxx for that post is gay, as well.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Magellan do you really believe that Whitebeard is stronger than Mewtwo or are you just trolling ?


No I believe the verse can beat him. And Im winning so get your butt out of the Covo.. JK.


Lucaniel said:


> Anyone who doesn't pos ezxx for that post is gay, as well.



I pos rep him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> No I believe the verse can beat him. And Im winning so get your butt out of the Covo.. JK.



On the contrary we have you on the ropes Magellan .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2009)

ezxx said:


> anyone who hates gin lacks a compassionate human soul.



Gin needs to get more love.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> On the contrary we have you on the ropes Magellan .



So you believe.


We have a new wanknova that has been dying to get out there.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a Gin set, was my first set then I read Saint Seiya. Still Captain A-hole is awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA4J9fiMO0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> We have a new wanknova that has been dying to get out there.



Who would that be ?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

I remember that. I thought you were a Bleach wanker at first when I saw you with that set. I was wrong lol.


----------



## ez (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Anyone who doesn't pos ezxx for that post is gay, as well.





Magellan said:


> No I believe the verse can beat him. And Im winning so get your butt out of the Covo.. JK.
> 
> 
> I pos rep him.





Zetta said:


> Gin needs to get more love.



obd's still nice to me even after i've been absent for so long. what a nice surprise.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't just make _anyone _a Wank-Nova. I'm still questioning if some of them are really Wank-Nova material, like Ipakmann, or Jinibea. Platinum, he's Wank-Nova material though. I'll vouch for him


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Don't just make _anyone _a Wank-Nova. I'm still questioning if some of them are really Wank-Nova material, like Ipakmann, or Jinibea. Platinum, he's Wank-Nova material though. I'll vouch for him



We can have as many wanknova's as we want. As long as we like him.

Though I don't want to get past 15. So if platinum wants to be one and you a I vouch for him he gets a title.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> We can have as many wanknova's as we want. As long as we like him.
> 
> Though I don't want to get past 15. So if platinum wants to be one and you a I vouch for him he gets a title.



I'll be a wanknova .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Then you join. .

But this doesn't change anything in the Mewtwo vs One piece verse thread.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 28, 2009)

ezxx said:


> anyone who hates gin lacks a compassionate human soul.



An infinitely better character than Aizen at least.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> We can have as many wanknova's as we want. As long as we like him.
> 
> Though I don't want to get past 15. So if platinum wants to be one and you a I vouch for him he gets a title.


 
Then I might as well request my entire friends list to be a Wank-Nova, because I like them. 

We don't need that many. Still questioning how some of the actual Wank-Novas became actual members. Liking them doesn't earn then the privelege.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Then you join. .
> 
> But this doesn't change anything in the Mewtwo vs One piece verse thread.



Which number Wank-Nova am I ?

Of course it doesn't .



Darth Nihilus said:


> Then I might as well request my entire friends list to be a Wank-Nova, because I like them.
> 
> We don't need that many. Still questioning how some of the actual Wank-Novas became actual members. Liking them doesn't earn then the privelege.



We can't let the commoners become Wank-Nova. We are an elite core .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Wank-Nova 0


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wank-Nova 0



Seriously ?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

You may be elite but even a low class can beat an elite  with enough practice.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Is Gin a bleach character?


If so, then I don't care


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, Platinum 

Chibi, a future Wank-Nova in training


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yes, Platinum
> 
> Chibi, a future Wank-Nova in training



Sweet .

Chibi has potential .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then I might as well request my entire friends list to be a Wank-Nova, because I like them.
> 
> We don't need that many. Still questioning how some of the actual Wank-Novas became actual members. Liking them doesn't earn then the privelege.



Your right. 

I think at the most.

Me, Dante10, Avant, you, platinum, and Luceinal deserve to be a wanknova. The others....What do you want to to do?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Your right.
> 
> I think at the most.
> 
> Me, Dante10, Avant, you, platinum, and Luceinal deserve to be a wanknova. The others....What do you want to to do?



If we let too many people in then the Wank-Nova name gets diluted. A small elite core is far more intimidating than just having everyone be a Wank-Nova. If we let to many people in the name loses it's significance .

We should try to keep it at about ten Wanknova at any time. If one of us gets permed then just make a section for our fallen wank brethren. 

So am I really Wanknova 0? Because that is just .

The Wanknova Wiki entry should be updated then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel's a Wank-Nova? 

When did this even happen?

Yes, you are Platinum 

Because Darth Motherfucking Nihilus said so


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

> Luceinal



LUCANIEL 

I should probably have stuck to Alex Ryder, but then someone would ask me if I got my name from that shitty book series...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Lucaniel's a Wank-Nova?
> 
> When did this even happen?
> 
> ...



. I'll change my user title momentarily .


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> If we let too many people in then the Wank-Nova name gets diluted. A small elite core is far more intimidating than just having everyone be a Wank-Nova. If we let to many people in the name loses it's significance .
> 
> We should try to keep it at about ten Wanknova at any time. If one of us gets permed then just make a section for our fallen wank brethren.
> 
> ...



You guys don't want to end up like the NWO from WCW lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan will let anyone be a Wank-Nova these days. The day he lets Omega Level or even Captain Smoker into the group, I'm negging all three of you bastards


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Magellan will let anyone be a Wank-Nova these days. The day he lets Omega Level or even Captain Smoker into the group, I'm negging all three of you bastards



We should have a conference on the Wank-Nova affairs .

Magellan if you ever let Omega Level, Captain Smoker or Raigen into the Wank-Nova .... .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Magellan will let anyone be a Wank-Nova these days. The day he lets Omega Level or even Captain Smoker into the group, I'm negging all three of you bastards



Never. And I have to disscuss it with Dante10 and Avant before I do that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

And there we go .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

I am hurt by this casual contempt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Fuck no. You discuss it with me. Wank Nova number fucking nine. 

Nothing against you, Lucaniel, but I don't see you as Wank-Nova material just yet. You're in the process like Chibi. 

I'm still questioning the membership of other Wank-Nova, outside of Avant, Dante, and Madara.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey! Lets take this too the Mewtwo vs One piece verse thread.

Thats actually a good debate without trolls.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Who are all the Wank-Nova anyway? The Wiki entry only lists 7.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 29, 2009)

lol wank nova


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 29, 2009)

lol indeed

sounds like a copy of the wank lords


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> lol indeed
> 
> sounds like a copy of the wank lords



And a bad one at that.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the big deal of Wank-Novas anyway?


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 29, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> lol indeed
> 
> sounds like a copy of the wank lords





Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> And a bad one at that.



lol wank lords


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Now I feel ashamed


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 29, 2009)

mission accomplished


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I can accept that 

Wait, no, I can't


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> mission accomplished



Wonderful job LG.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 29, 2009)

Man, are you guys like 15? 

OBD totally isn't cool without the e-clubs, yo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

15

Don't tell me there's an age limit


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 15
> 
> Don't tell me there's an age limit



lol, that's the spirit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Now you're just making me feel old


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now I feel ashamed



I feel depressed now .

Why in the fuck does this forum's servers keep going out anyway. They have done this multiple times over the week.



Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> And a bad one at that.



This is true before I joined . 

Once we revamp our roster we will be a tad more respectable... I hope .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Seen it happen more than that

Almost 6k


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Seen it happen more than that
> 
> Almost 6k



I'm almost Kage level .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just level

Why is that funny to me


----------



## Orion (Jul 29, 2009)

The spoiler pics make it clear why BB had to get a DF cancelling fruit....goddamn.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

EPIC Fail.

One Piece 552 Spoiler Thread

One Piece 552 Spoiler Thread

I have lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EPIC Fail.
> 
> One Piece 552 Spoiler Thread
> 
> ...



You had faith in it before this moment?

God damn it though. This will just prolong this Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) phase.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Twilight has already started dieing down a manwha won't change much.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Twilight has already started dieing down a manwha won't change much.



True, but it will have an upsurge when the new fail movie comes out though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> True, but it will have an upsurge when the new fail movie comes out though.



Nah not until the last one come out when they do all the stuff that happens with the last movie in a series. Unless the second one turns out to be a cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah not until the last one come out when they do all the stuff that happens with the last movie in a series. Unless the second one turns out to be a cinematic masterpiece.



Twilight and Masterpiece are polar opposites .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

The only good thing about Twilight movies:


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The only good thing about Twilight movies:



How is that a good thing ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The only good thing about Twilight movies:



I must humbly disagree.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> How is that a good thing ?



How is it not? Taylor Lautner is hot. And the best part is, he's legal. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> I must humbly disagree.



Your disagreement has been noted and thusly dismissed as slanderous and/or heretical.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 29, 2009)

Isn't that the retard from Sharkboy and Lavagirl?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

So Azure will you read them for your thread?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, but I don't hold his acting choices against him. If he's hot enough that starring in Twilight doesn't detract from him, there's no way that Shark Boy and Lava Girl can do it.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EPIC Fail.
> 
> here
> 
> ...



I like the post I made in that one.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

I got negged for saying the DSPV that got banned for trolling Negima section didn't know anything about Negima. 

Well, you live, you get negged eventually.

On a happier note... Well, there is no happier note. I'm just going to go watch Faiz, which makes everything better.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I got negged for saying the DSPV that got banned for trolling Negima section didn't know anything about Negima.
> 
> Well, you live, you get negged eventually.
> 
> On a happier note... Well, there is no happier note. I'm just going to go watch Faiz, which makes everything better.



People in DSPV are neg happy.

Which is why I fit in so well.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So Azure will you read them for your thread?



Read what for what thread?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> People in DSPV are neg happy.
> 
> Which is why I fit in so well.


I don't think it was a DSPV member though, which makes it funnier.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EPIC Fail.
> 
> Akainusama
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, more than epic fail.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EPIC Fail.
> 
> Read that for info on how to use the pokeradar
> 
> ...



This is what I'm talking about Azure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EPIC Fail.
> 
> Read that for info on how to use the pokeradar
> 
> ...



If you see a Twilight thread on floor 2, neg every ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) squeeing in it.

EDIT: lol skiboy you don't see me complaining about getting negged for comparing Rakan to Jiraiya...


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

I will only neg Twilight fans if they get really annoying. In fact I only neg people when they show levels of annoyance and stupidity of the highest level.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello homos. Zetta is here to bring you the hottest gaming news, straight from Japan.



Today's OMFG news... White Knight Chronicles 2 confirmed.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I will only neg Twilight fans if they get really annoying. In fact I only neg people when they show levels of annoyance and stupidity of the highest level.



The only people Ive negged are Fuujin, Moses, Lightmaster and the JJTJJT guy.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been awake since 11:30 PM today and I still can't sleep. I took a nap earlier and now I can't fall alseep. I might take a nap at work today and Say that I'm sick or something.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

I negged JJTJJT, but boy I negged Moses into the ground. Even though my neg power isn't that high


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

NC uploaded a new review today and he is reviewing Last Action Hero. I hope this review is funny as his last review.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I negged JJTJJT, but boy I negged Moses into the ground. Even though my neg power isn't that high



I gave JJTJJT his second red bar


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> If you see a Twilight thread on floor 2, neg every ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) squeeing in it.
> 
> EDIT: lol skiboy you don't see me complaining about getting negged for comparing Rakan to Jiraiya...


You have every right to. I get kicks out of reporting every neg I get, because I really don't get many.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Why are there so many Narutard noobs reviving threads lately?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno why they are but I'm just gonna pretend they aren't necroing them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> EPIC Fail.
> 
> It's from Claremont's X-Men Forever #4.
> 
> ...



If these hobags try to invade our comic book section there's going to be war


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

On what?

10char


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Xbox Live Arcade .


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Jul 29, 2009)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes? Hell Yes!
Chapter 43 RAW.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh my fucking god Super Mario World is so frustrating.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm too busy playing BlazBlue to worry about Marvel vs Capcom.


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Jul 29, 2009)

Is BlazBlue better than GuiltyGear?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

KillandKillAgain said:


> Is BlazBlue better than GuiltyGear?



Different games. BlazBlue is easier to get into though. Hopefully the fanbase doesn't get worse.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Depends on who you ask.

I never really played GG (except for fun with Potemkin) so I enjoy BlazBlue a lot more than GG but my friend who works at Capcom disagrees.

Then again, he has every GG game ever made so he might be biased


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

I like BlazBlue and GG. Such a shame we never got a GG anime. Perhaps they'll make a BlazBlue anime.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

I've nearly finished the Metroid manga.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I like BlazBlue and GG. Such a shame we never got a GG anime. Perhaps they'll make a BlazBlue anime.



I don't know about that. The story in BB is pretty, thin and an anime will just attract horrible horrible players.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

I know I'm only watching the crappy anime, but I have to say this.

ISARAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Pics for the OP chap is out.

Wow, it looks like WB was cracking the fabric of reality


----------



## KillandKillAgain (Jul 29, 2009)

WhiteBeard's mustache alone cracks the fabric of reality.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

I think we might unban the word Gar for this one time ocasion


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

OP is gonna be awesome this week .


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2009)

*waits for the OP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to take the obvious hyperbole seriously*


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Keep your eyes on the OP battledome


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey gaiz, what's the best way to kill a giant lobster?


*Spoiler*: _The Answer_ 



Rock it, of course.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Why?


I can't find the exit to this level. It's like a loop or something.



Senior Partner said:


> OP is gonna be awesome this week .


It's awesome every week.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yea for anyone interested in picking up Street Fighter 4 GameStop is selling it for $20 new today.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I know I'm only watching the crappy anime, but I have to say this.
> 
> ISARAAAAAAAAAA!



Ah, I see Valkyria Chronicles reached that point 

Oh, that means you're close to the Battle Of Ghirlandaio 

Did the Gallian Valkyria fight Selvaria yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

So onepiece has nuke power now. Nice.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Ah, I see Valkyria Chronicles reached that point
> 
> Oh, that means you're close to the Battle Of Ghirlandaio
> 
> Did the Gallian Valkyria fight Selvaria yet?


Nah, Alicia hasn't gone Valkyria yet. Still, ISAAARAAAA. She was one of the only reasons to watch Valkyria Chronicles. Isara, and tsundere Alicia.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Nah, Alicia hasn't gone Valkyria yet. Still, ISAAARAAAA. She was one of the only reasons to watch Valkyria Chronicles. Isara, and tsundere Alicia.



Just wait till Maxi pulls out the Bathomys.

Also, OP spoiler pics. WB looks like he punches two holes in reality


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

WB is a fuckin' BEAST. If I was a Marine who just saw that, my pants wouldn't be fit for wearing.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WB is a fuckin' BEAST. If I was a Marine who just saw that, my pants wouldn't be fit for wearing.


If you're fighting Luffy, ask for your red jacket. If you're fighting WB, ask for your brown pants.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

if I were a marine who just saw that, wait, there's no way I'd be retarded enough to face up against that.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

WB tore the space/time continuum two new assholes


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

What is his DF power supposed to be anyway?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

WB vs TTGL anyone?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> What is his DF power supposed to be anyway?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Earthquakes. And Tsunamis. What's a rubberman to do against that?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Shit himself, looks like One Piece is gonna get quite a power boost.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquakes. And Tsunamis. What's a rubberman to do against that?



Gomu Gomu no planet buster.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Gomu Gomu no planet buster.


Gomu Gomu no Giga Drill.

And I just can't stop watching this, WHY?!


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Gomu Gomu no Giga Drill.
> 
> And I just can't stop watching this, WHY?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, certainly not that. But hey, there were country busting ships so.. who knows.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Gomu Gomu no Giga Drill.
> 
> And I just can't stop watching this, WHY?!


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jul 29, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Gomu Gomu no Giga Drill.
> 
> And I just can't stop watching this, WHY?!


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

was killandkillagain a Roxxas dupe?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Tendou would have kicked them already.
> 
> And if you really want sentai, watch Samurai Sentai Shinkenger.



Red: Go-On Re..

*HYPER CLOCK UP*
GUN MODE
KABUTO THEBEE DRAKE SASWORD POWER
ALL ZECTERS COMBINED
MAXIMUM HYPER TYPHOON
*HYPER CLOCK OVER*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> was killandkillagain a Roxxas dupe?



That's a good question .


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> if I were a marine who just saw that, wait, there's no way I'd be retarded enough to face up against that.



Unless your Aokiji or Kizaru or Akainu or someone cool like that.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Only cool people get to fight White Beard. Pity 90% of the marines are chumps.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> was killandkillagain a Roxxas dupe?



If it was, they'd ban Roxxas for a small time for duping.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> If it was, they'd ban Roxxas for a small time for duping.



I thought Roxxas got permed?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I thought Roxxas got permed?



Only from the OBD.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

He still sending you friend requests Zetta?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He still sending you friend requests Zetta?



You can't after it's been denied once.


Still cracks me up.

KillandKillAgain was apparently a Phenom/whitebeard dupe.

He also negged me


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey OBD.

Did I miss anything? Naruto fan was down for a while.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Only from the OBD.



Is he confined to the library only like Jplaya?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> KillandKillAgain was apparently a Phenom/whitebeard dupe.
> 
> He also negged me



Pfft, my rep from yesterday should cover that one too.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Is he confined to the library only like Jplaya?



I think. Or he would be posting in the One piece section by now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You can't after it's been denied once.
> 
> 
> Still cracks me up.
> ...



That picture is hilarious Zetta .

So Phenom is looking to make a comeback here?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That picture is hilarious Zetta .
> 
> So Phenom is looking to make a comeback here?



Was phenome at all a good debator?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Was phenome at all a good debator?



Link removed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Was phenome at all a good debator?



The answer to that question is no.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 29, 2009)

phenom always makes dupes here its nothing new lol


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2009)

Not as much as Jizz.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Unsucessful troll was unsuccessful


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That picture is hilarious Zetta .


Roxxas, forever rejected.



sazabi24 said:


> Unsucessful troll was unsuccessful


My neg message was bigger


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2009)

If only I saved all my nulls. 

The sheer amount of noobs that have tried to neg me (lol FF7 and Narutards) is amazing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not sure who was worse Roxxas or Sosuke Aizen.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> If only I saved all my nulls.
> 
> The sheer amount of noobs that have tried to neg me (lol FF7 and Narutards) is amazing.



Nulls are the best. I have gotten death threats, people wishing I would get cancer and more and it's so ironic that they somehow hate me that much but can't do anything to me .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure who was worse Roxxas or Sosuke Aizen.



Roxxas was still somewhat knowledgable and still debated (very poorly).

Aizen took quotes out of context from 200 chapters later and used them on one of the first chapters to prove a telephone pole had reiatsu...

Then after he got destroyed, bragged about it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

at that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure who was worse Roxxas or Sosuke Aizen.



Aizen was far worse.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure who was worse Roxxas or Sosuke Aizen.


this really shouldne be a serious question

They were both pretty dumb but by god Aizen was jsut a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Roxxas

I lol'd at his user page


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking at the Wiki. Aizen was a Grade 1 troll, Roxass was a Grade 4. That explains it pretty well.

Legendary Ninja level now .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

> to prove a telephone pole had reiatsu





Also, KillandKillAgain is banned.  Reading through this thread, apparently he was a dupe. That explains his weird familiarity with NF smilies and casual flaming.

Noticed this:



> The only characters that Phenomenol ever acknowledged as stronger than DBZ characters were the Lord of Nightmares from Slayers, Doctor Manhattan from Watchmen and *Lucifer Morningstar *from DC/Vertigo.



HEIL!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


>



Link removed

Thread in question.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd say it's about time for another seance. Or maybe not


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd say it's about time for another seance. Or maybe not



You're nuts! These things are working faster and faster with stronger and stronger results.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd say it's about time for another seance. Or maybe not



Last one created a unban Jplaya pettition and a Phenom dupe.... yeah sure why not ?

We are down to 7 canidates for mod according to the latest update.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Watch a troll become a moderator


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Wanknovas. Anyone feel like going after Pussy Monster in that Pein vs Luffy thread?

I've got a review of BlazBlue to write so I'm a tad busy to take care of the Pussy.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hey Wanknovas. Anyone feel like going after Pussy Monster in that Pein vs Luffy thread?
> 
> I've got a review of BlazBlue to write so I'm a tad busy to take care of the Pussy.



I'm sure me and Nihilus don't mind, I hate that bastard anyway .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't tuch unsanitary pussy

Let Magellan do it


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Last one created a unban Jplaya pettition and a Phenom dupe.... yeah sure why not ?



I wonder who we'll summon this time.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Watch a troll become a moderator



OH FUCK NO!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Ready, because I'm about to start 

Light the incense


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ready, because I'm about to start
> 
> Light the incense



Say, want me to nuke some cities this time for sacrifices?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

We need to sacrifice a virgin. 

Where's Captian Smoker


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2009)

Harrison Ford Movie Marathon gogogogogo


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I don't tuch unsanitary pussy
> 
> Let Magellan do it



I just left a post in there anyway. Magellan can clean up .



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Say, want me to nuke some cities this time for sacrifices?



Sounds fun .



Darth Nihilus said:


> We need to sacrifice a virgin.
> 
> Where's Captian Smoker



Did you check his mom's basement?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see why people want to unban Jplaya? Should we unban the sentry next =p? The whole idea is stupid.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I... Don't want

Well, off to watch The Watchmen


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I don't see why people want to unban Jplaya? Should we unban the sentry next =p? The whole idea is stupid.



God no...., let's just unban Phenom, Whitebeard, and Sosuke Aizen why we are at it .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Sentry was the emperor of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who made his kind look decent compared to him.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> God no...., let's just unban Phenom, Whitebeard, and Sosuke Aizen why we are at it .



If there was an option to only let them debate only on specific threads we allow them to, I would pay to see a debate between Jplaya and Sosuke Aizen on which character has the better illusions.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sentry was the emperor of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who made his kind look decent compared to him.



I'm pretty sure the Sentry is regarded as the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in OBD history.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

As for KillandKillAgain



And so I've finally learned how to take screen shots. Might be useful to me in the future.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure the Sentry is regarded as the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in OBD history.



Oh god no Sentry. The faggotry sprouting from his mouth is like Ork logic. It doesn't fucking make any sense.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Oh god no Sentry. The faggotry sprouting from his mouth is like Ork logic. It doesn't fucking make any sense.



Sentry is hated for far more things that just how he posted here.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Sentry is hated for far more things that just how he posted here.



Too bad he was banned only a few months after I joined. What were some of his faggish moments?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Too bad he was banned only a few months after I joined. What were some of his faggish moments?



This does a good job of describing him.

What Do You Mean, It's Not Symbolic

He is hated for a lot of things.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

The OBD wiki is truly a masterpiece rivaling Hamlet.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Especially the MVC section  haha.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The OBD wiki is truly a masterpiece rivaling Hamlet.



I have to agree with this.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Especially the MVC section  haha.



We apperently be getting our own Phenom trio.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> We apperently be getting our own Phenom trio.



O_o? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> We apperently be getting our own Phenom trio.



Our phenom > Your phenom


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Great so Marth has reared his ugly head in the OBD again.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn you and your seances.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great so Marth has reared his ugly head in the OBD again.



Who is this man?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Damn you and your seances.



These fucking seances really work .



Chibi_Hao said:


> Who is this man?



his work on the wiki

Look to the wiki for your answers.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I wonder who we'll summon this time.



You got your fucking answer .


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

the abomination that is Marth


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 29, 2009)

is there anyone with Neg rep that is even lower than smokes the big one?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> is there anyone with Neg rep that is even lower than smokes the big one?



There are a few "Needs a bullet" members and some that are modfucked with negative rep.

the  next ranks lower than smokes the big one are "has been to hell and back", and "User< You" among others. 

Damn it and Marth isn't just going to go away either. I was hoping for just one post from him.

We need to be more careful with these seances .


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

what thread is Marth's filth polluting now? pein vs luffy?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Sentry did at least make the fake Naruto respect thread. That was pretty lulzy.

But bitching to Marvel? Mother_fucker_.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> what thread is Marth's filth polluting now? pein vs luffy?



That and the What Bleach characters can withstand Tsuykiomi thread.



Lucaniel said:


> Sentry did at least make the fake Naruto respect thread. That was pretty lulzy.
> 
> But bitching to Marvel? Mother_fucker_.



Now you understand why he is the most hated mother fucker to ever grace the OBD.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That and the What Bleach characters can withstand Tsuykiomi thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you understand why he is the most hated mother fucker to ever *stain* the OBD.



I believe that is a better word


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> I believe that is a better word



It does pack more punch.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> It does pack more punch.



But not quite the punch as that of a Falcon.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

> God no...., let's just unban Phenom, Whitebeard, and Sosuke Aizen why we are at it



Unban Phenom would be the worst idea ever, I got two warning on MFG for flaming him. I also deal with on KMC like back in late 07. I think Aizen is not banned.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think Aizen is not banned.



Nah, we just broke him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Nah, we just broke him.



Well isn't that even better than just having him banned?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Well isn't that even better than just having him banned?


Naturally. Speaking of breaking... Pussy Monster broke in Luffy vs Pein. He can't refute my scans and goes on about how it's pointless and not proof.

I love it when they concede. I've still got it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Now to get the second seance started, since we didn't actually start it 

You ready Deathsaurer, Platinum?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now to get the second seance started, since we didn't actually start it
> 
> You ready Deathsaurer, Platinum?



Fuck you. Even mentioning this seance already made Marth return. I don't want some horror like Sosuke Aizen returning.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

^ 

Ab... I'll wait on the crew


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great so Marth has reared his ugly head in the OBD again.


I knew I smelled somehting ...foul when I started checking in on the OBD today.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Fuck you. Even mentioning this seance already made Marth return. I don't want some horror like Sosuke Aizen returning.



I actually want Aizen to pop up again. He was an easy toy.

Tylersauraus, or whatever the hell the name mix was, was just plain weird and unpleasant.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Neo, want to join in? I'd like someone to bring in an antique carpet to set the mood.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

> I don't want some horror like Sosuke Aizen returning.



You've doomed us all! Might as well say "What could possibly go wrong?" or "You and whose army?" phrases like these almost guarantee them to happen!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Naturally. Speaking of breaking... Pussy Monster broke in Luffy vs Pein. He can't refute my scans and goes on about how it's pointless and not proof.
> 
> I love it when they concede. I've still got it.



So he has finally given up his retarded arguments?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope Sosuke Aizen comes back, he was fun.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, Aizen was hilarious, not like these half-assed retards we got today


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> I actually want Aizen to pop up again. He was an easy toy.
> 
> Tylersauraus, or whatever the hell the name mix was, was just plain weird and unpleasant.



I hear Tyler is SL's resident moron now.



Quelsatron said:


> Yes, Aizen was hilarious, not like these half-assed retards we got today


IMO I am black.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I don't see why people want to unban Jplaya? Should we unban the sentry next =p? The whole idea is stupid.



No way in hell.



Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure the Sentry is regarded as the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in OBD history.



He is by miles.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ^
> 
> Ab... I'll wait on the crew



I'm ready when you are Nihilus, who will we summon next !


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I don't see why people want to unban Jplaya? Should we unban the sentry next =p? The whole idea is stupid.



So they can say "Man I 'debated' Jplaya I'm so like old regulars. man he sure likes DBZ and Naruto lulz.  Man he is a troll they should ban him XD"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

They don't make retards like they used too. All these new ones never reach the level of the old hands like Rild, Jplaya and others.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll wait on Deathsaurer. He's important to the seance, as are all that are involved


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Themesong for all these new trolls. Imagine this while you read their posts. That's what I'm doing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb0rw5xIyGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Yes, Aizen was hilarious, not like these half-assed retards we got today


Aizen's the cause of my only infraction in the OBD. 

It'd be nice to see him come back again just to see how long it'd take before we break once more.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Every time I look at your set I wonder how I can come up with making excellent sets, or even avatars, like this one


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

I get it.

Pussy Monster is Narutoverse's Sosuke Aizen. Same shit, same gangsta stylings.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Was it ever proven that S.Aizen was white ?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Was KillandKillAgain a dupe? cause they have been banned


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Was it ever proven that S.Aizen was white ?



If I recall correctly...



He posted this picture and said that was him. Then someone tastfully shopped that title and blunt to the picture.

So he could have just got a random black dude from facebook.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

Black dudes use myspace. Everybody knows that


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Isn't that Jamie Foxx?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Sort of looks like Soulja Boy if you ask me


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Every time I look at your set I wonder how I can come up with making excellent sets, or even avatars, like this one


(even if it is Triple H)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Sort of looks like Soulja Boy if you ask me



Considering Soulja is a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it would be kinda funny if Soulja boy WAS Sosuke Aizen


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

looks like boromir


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Heel Trips > Face Trips

You know this to be true


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Was KillandKillAgain a dupe? cause they have been banned



Possibly. The ban may have also been a result of 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Banhammer said:


> Black dudes use myspace. Everybody knows that



Stereotypes in the OBD? Why I never.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> If I recall correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl

He looks like T.I. with no fashion sense. That jacket looks like it made by someone who'd just done like 12 hits of acid.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Possibly. The ban may have also been a result of
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Did you see what he said to you?



Zetta said:


> Considering Soulja is a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it would be kinda funny if Soulja boy WAS Sosuke Aizen



. Tell me bout it lol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Heel Trips > Face Trips
> 
> You know this to be true


Crippled Trips > Healthy Trips 




















I keed, I keed...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Sledge Trips > Crip Trips

Well, you are a dong, Narcissus

**


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sledge Trips > Crip Trips
> 
> Well, you are a dong, Narcissus
> 
> **





All I've ever done is try to be kind to everyone, and shape the OBD into a warm, loving family. 

Narcissus - Humble, loving, and kind to all.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey how about this.

BH>HBK>HHH


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> be kind to everyone, and shape the OBD into a warm, loving family.
> 
> Narcissus - Humble, loving, and kind to all.



Nah                 .


Aizen looks like some dude at a swapmeet selling bootleg Bape in 2009.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Wat aboot TWF


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll wait on Deathsaurer. He's important to the seance, as are all that are involved



I can wait.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Didn't Senior Partner help out at least one time? He's another loyal follower


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Hey how about this.
> 
> BH>HBK>HHH


Who the hell is BH?

And HBK>>>All.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I know.



mystictrunks said:


> Nah.



You think otherwise about me? 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Wat aboot TWF



Not once did I ever directly insult TWF. I merely held a calm discussion with him, and he raged out of control. The proof is that he is banned and I'm not.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Didn't Senior Partner help out at least one time? He's another loyal follower



Help with what? :ho


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Who the hell is BH?
> 
> And HBK>>>All.



Bret Hart.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

What the fuck is in his mouth in that picture?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus isn't banned becuase he's better than everyone else


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Hey how about this.
> 
> BH>HBK>HHH


Even better:

A car>BH>3 Marines>HBK>HHH






> What the fuck is in his mouth in that picture?


Looks like a tampon.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Narcissus isn't banned becuase he's better than everyone else



Sigged.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Looks like a tampon.



I was going to say it looks like a douche or a tampon .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Steve Austin > Everyone on the shit list


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Aww, I can't add it to my sig or it'll be too large.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was going to say it looks like a douche or a tampon .



It's a blunt.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's a blunt.



Well that was what I assumed.... but it definitely can be mistaken for something else ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like a slim burrito


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Aww, I can't add it to my sig or it'll be too large.



You're greatness has been shown enough, let others have a chance to shine you tyrant!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Steve Austin > Everyone on the shit list


Now that just goes without saying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Stone Cold deserves a wiki page, and I'm just the man to do it


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> You're greatness has been shown enough, let others have a chance to shine you tyrant!



But I'm so good at it. 

Of course you realize that if I had room this would be added, right?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> But I'm so good at it.
> 
> Of course you realize that if I had room this would be added, right?



I know now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh hell yeah


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Oh hell yeah



Chibi approves


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

finally stone cold is up there. time for some beer


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Oh hell yeah



One of the best entries yet .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Now your mother needs a profile


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Steve Austin > Everyone on the shit list



This is very true.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

stone cold stunner!!!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

The new real life section opens up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll wait on Deathsaurer. He's important to the seance, as are all that are involved



You called for my evil aura?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Oh hell yeah




A page for Rock would be too damn easy to make if you really think about it. All you'd have to do is just plug-in all of his catchphrases.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys ready to start the seance?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

If you bring back Sosuke Aizen, I swear to God...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You guys ready to start the seance?



Revved and ready...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You guys ready to start the seance?



muahahahahaha!


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

I wanna join in on this.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Nom nom nom 4000 till Transcendant nom nom nom


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

OKIES HERE WE GO

Abababa... Abababa... Abababa...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> muahahahahaha!



Let's start this shit .


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Let's start this shit .



Fufufu


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder who is going to climb out of Tartarus this time ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Fufufu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

God forbid if they all strike at once


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> God forbid if they all strike at once



All I see so far is Hadomaru posting. But it may be the relative calm before the Shit storm.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Nom nom nom 4000 till Transcendant nom nom nom



Sadly, I must spread some reputation around before giving it to Zetta again. 

:repstorm


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> All I see so far is Hadomaru posting. But it may be the relative calm before the Shit storm.



Herekic started posting again. He's pretty much garbage though nothing compared to the shitbags you've summoned earlier.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You guys ready to start the seance?



Wait for me, I want in. I half to see this shit with my own eyes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Herekic is a troll?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Herekic is a troll?





Herekic said:


> lol at OP trying to defend this stupid rapefest.
> 
> 
> alucard is about as close to being truly immortal as anything can get. nothing short of universe level reality manipulation can fuck with him.



dot dot dot


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

It's working.... It's working !

We still have to wait it out and see if a big fish comes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that really trolling? Schrodinger powers make him omnipresent, or so I heard.

Though this "as close to truly immortal as anyone can get" is false.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

So did the seance work?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Rome wasn't built in a day, fellas


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Patience young padawans .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, Moses is getting very close to being banned from Moviecodec 

Start here


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

MvC getting clensed from him?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wow, Moses is getting very close to being banned from Moviecodec
> 
> Start here



That may mean he may take a bigger interest in NF .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

About time...

EDIT: Getting banned, not taking a bigger interest in NF


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I had to lay down the law


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That may mean he may take a bigger interest in NF .



More dupes from him


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> More dupes from him



And more laughs as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

That would mean the seance was a success .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

The ultimate dupe

I'm surprised I haven't heard that he has an account at MFG


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wow, Moses is getting very close to being banned from Moviecodec
> 
> Start here



That would be the greatest thing to happen to MVC ever.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Why don't you just get him banned Nihilus? He was doing some obvious flame baiting in that thread.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I had to lay down the law



It will be the Renaissance of Moviecodec if Moses is banned.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> So did the seance work?



Well, Omega Level posted this after I posted proof Mewtwo has supercomputer level intel.
Start here


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Why don't you just get him banned Nihilus? He was doing some obvious flame baiting in that thread.



He needs one more strike to unleash hell. the deathof that thread will be the life of moviecodec.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

I was on OP's side that fight, but Omega embarrasses me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

So we brought out Hadomaru, Omega Level, and a possibility that Moses may make dupes here if he gets banned from MVC. A decent seance so far but i'm hoping for more.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahahahahahhahaha.

An inferior debater like Moses preaching about his skills. 

Da link


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Why don't you just get him banned Nihilus? He was doing some obvious flame baiting in that thread.



Why don't you people tell me to do this D: I have the same level of power on MVC as Nihilus. Except he had it before me 

I did warn them many times to stop flaming.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Why don't you just get him banned Nihilus? He was doing some obvious flame baiting in that thread.


 
I'd rather quell the fight other than get him banned. I'll let him bury his own grave for when I'm not around or any of the other mods to actually let him and the other debaters in the shitstorm to grow a pair.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Why don't you people tell me to do this D: I have the same level of power on MVC as Nihilus. Except he had it before me
> 
> I did warn them many times to stop flaming.



I forgot you were a mod there.

Just ban his ass you can tell the entire forum wants you too by the way they post.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Ask Alice & co Thread

Best post in that thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I've already asked the main admin of the forum to give us banning powers, and yet he still hasn't replied to my message :<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Now we have Kisame the Shark


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I've already asked the main admin of the forum to give us banning powers, and yet he still hasn't replied to my message :<



He hasn't answered my messages either. Except for when he changed the coding and I had to tell him because we were powerless because of the coding for mods was not changed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope he's not scared lol


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I hope he's not scared lol



Well we can always pm the other site mods and or email Batman himself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd rather take my chances with Bjarne. 

Might email him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

So you don't have banning powers there?

Or is it just a fuckup that is going to be solved. You just tell us when you ban Moses.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> So you don't have banning powers there?
> 
> Or is it just a fuckup that is going to be solved. You just tell us when you ban Moses.



OBD mods don't have banning powers either. They have to ask the admins or super mods.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

No, we don't, which is a shame.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> OBD mods don't have banning powers either. They have to ask the admins or super mods.



I thought Nihilus was higher than just a normal mod on MVC.

Also looks like Captain Smoker has emerged. He has some obsession with trailing Nihilus and me .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

He's like a tick on my dick

Get away


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

He used the exact same line that he used the last time we saw him .


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Moses vs Raigen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Raigen. I'd actually pos rep his ass and request him to be on my friend's list before I'd choose Moses.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> He used the exact same line that he used the last time we saw him .



You don't expect him to come up with new material do you? To be fair, if it were not for him, Moses would have never came here and we would not have MVC invasion.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Really? Raigen gets on my nervse. Though I barely seen Moses in action so.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Really? Raigen gets on my nervse. Though I barely seen Moses in action so.



Moses got banned, Raigen hasn't. Says alot.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> You don't expect him to come up with new material do you? To be fair, if it were not for him, Moses would have never came here and we would not have MVC invasion.



That makes me hate him more. He brought Moses here? 

I might just neg him for that.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

I rather spend an eternity with Raigen than Moses.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain Smoker brought Moses here?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Pussy Monster can't refute my logic or scans so he's moaning about fan speculation and bawwing.

If anyone feels like watching him struggle, do come watch


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain smoker loves me for some reason.

Captain smoker is prbly the Sosuke Aizen of One piece.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

With a name like Pussy Monster it's a wonder he lasted this long.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Pussy Monster can't refute my logic or scans so he's moaning about fan speculation and bawwing.
> 
> If anyone feels like watching him struggle, do come watch



I'll bring the popcorn .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Sosuke Aizen ------> Bleach
Pussy Monster -----> Naruto
Captain Smoker ---> One Piece

The Holy Shounen Failures.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> Best post in that thread.



No, this was the best post in the thread.




			
				BAWWWWWW said:
			
		

> It’s not like anyone ever listens to or believes anything Moses ever has to say anyway. He’s just some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) loser who lives in his mommy’s basement and cries whenever DBZ loses.
> 
> Krillin loses, and so do you Moses.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Sosuke Aizen ------> Bleach
> Pussy Monster -----> Naruto
> Captain Smoker ---> One Piece
> 
> The Holy Shounen Failures.



Pussy monster doesn't deserve to take the place of Roxxas as Naruto's troll.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> No, this was the best post in the thread.



I've been outdone. Good one.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level is killing me! Bitching about the game pokedex when the anime says almost the exact same thing about Alakazam.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

> Wow, Moses is getting very close to being banned from Moviecodec
> 
> Start here



Thank god and maybe I will post on MVC more offen once he is gone.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Captain smoker loves me for some reason.
> 
> Captain smoker is prbly the Sosuke Aizen of One piece.



He love me too for some reason.



Onomatopoeia said:


> With a name like Pussy Monster it's a wonder he lasted this long.



I know. Of course, spankdatbitch is also still around. 




Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> No, this was the best post in the thread.



Why thank you. 


-----

Nihilus, I just saw your sig. Your stepping on my style.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Nihilus, I just saw your sig. Your stepping on my style.



Narcissus, I just saw your sig. You're stepping on *my* style.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Captian Smoker calls me the king of debators since I save his ass in One piece threads when he can't do it. .

I demand to know why im not in Narcissus or Zetta sig?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Omega Level is killing me! Bitching about the game pokedex when the anime says almost the exact same thing about Alakazam.


 
If you talk about him, he will come 



Narcissus said:


> Nihilus, I just saw your sig. Your stepping on my style.


 
Seances are serious business


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I know. Of course, spankdatbitch is also still around.



Hey now, that guy actually countered my long terribly violent gay fanfiction starring him with another one long terribly violent gay fanfiction, you got to give him props for endurance.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys, Vegas was great.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Moses vs Raigen.



I would love to see these two on the opposite side of a debate one day just to see who can out-troll who.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

Moses vs Phenom.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Moses vs Phenom.



Moses conceeded.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Captian Smoker calls me the king of debators since I save his ass in One piece threads when he can't do it. .
> 
> I demand to know why im not in Narcissus or Zetta sig?



Because you need to stroke my ego *harder*.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Narcissus, I just saw your sig. You're stepping on *my* style.



No idea what you're talking about. 



Magellan said:


> Captian Smoker calls me the king of debators since I save his ass in One piece threads when he can't do it. .
> 
> I demand to know why im not in Narcissus or Zetta sig?



He likes me because I was able to defend Disney so well on my own

Just say something about my greatness if you want to be. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Seances are serious business



Summoning the hordes of hell is punishable by death. 



Quelsatron said:


> Hey now, that guy actually countered my long terribly violent gay fanfiction starring him with another one long terribly violent gay fanfiction, you got to give him props for endurance.



I guess after getting spanked so much he should have high endurance. He is the bitch, after all.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Moses vs Phenom.



I got a post where Moses admits he is shit next to Phenom....



There it is .


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I got a post where Moses admits he is shit next to Phenom....
> 
> 
> 
> There it is .



So Moses finally admits he's a retard.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok.

Zetta you are God. You are omnipotent of the OBD and no one can beat you.

Narcissus-You are the smartest person in the world. Your so great Jesus will never come back down to Earth because he doesn't want to ruin your presense.

Can I be in your sig now?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ok.
> 
> Zetta you are God. You are omnipotent of the OBD and no one can beat you.
> 
> ...



Flattery will get you nowhere :ho


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn. I should start my own. .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Didn't you know? I'm already dead


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus always spanks me hard in debates 
Im his whipping boy.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Sosuke Aizen ------> Bleach
> Pussy Monster -----> Naruto
> Captain Smoker ---> One Piece
> 
> The Holy Shounen Failures.



That is just perfect.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I always knew you were ghey


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm starting to feel sorry for Pussy Monster. Me and Ramyaku are coming down on him pretty hard.

Like a heavyweight boxer beating up a todler or something.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I always knew you were ghey



Yeh you got a problem with homosexuality?


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Moses vs Phenom.



Moses got banned on the first day. he surpasses this guy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh you got a problem with homosexuality?


 
I said ghey, not gay, derp.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

I would love to see those 2 in a debate. I would laugh my ass off.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I'm starting to feel sorry for Pussy Monster. Me and Ramyaku are coming down on him pretty hard.
> 
> Like a heavyweight boxer beating up a todler or something.



It's making me chuckle. But that's mostly because I'm a heartless asshole.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ok.
> 
> Zetta you are God. You are omnipotent of the OBD and no one can beat you.
> 
> ...



You're trying too hard Magellan.... .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Moses got banned on the first day. he surpasses this guy.



Nor really since we already knew of Moses' trolling on MvC before he tried to invade us.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I said ghey, not gay, derp.



ghey = gay and whats a derp?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan on Zetta's dick


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Why do we just wanna see trolls duke it out. 

And I wanna be in that sig goddammit. .


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Moses vs Jplaya vs Raigen vs Omega level
and Hadomaru as the referee.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Ghey =/= Gay

lol Never mind


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Moses vs Jplaya vs Raigen vs Omega level
> and Hadomaru as the referee.



Why the fuck am I in with them?
Im not a troll.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Why do we just wanna see trolls duke it out.
> 
> And I wanna be in that sig goddammit. .



I just wanna be recognized. We all can't have what we want know now can we?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Moses vs Jplaya vs Raigen vs Omega level
> and Hadomaru as the referee.



Yes, make it happen.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh you got a problem with homosexuality?



He doesn't, and even if he did the convo is not the place for the butthurt (is that a pun ) rantings that would ensue.

@Nihilus I got a great idea for next convo's seance. Before we do it, we make a vessel for the troll's spirit to enter, a Goku vs random Marvel or DC character thread, then start the seance .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Why the fuck am I in with them?
> Im not a troll.



You still haven't realized have you?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Hey now, that guy actually countered my long terribly violent gay fanfiction starring him with another one long terribly violent gay fanfiction, you got to give him props for endurance.



Holy shit

Can you post it


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

spankdatbitch's violent gay fanfiction

It probably won't be as well-written as the TA Fanfic though


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Why the fuck am I in with them?
> Im not a troll.



Oh you poor poor soul, your in such denial.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ok.
> 
> Zetta you are God. You are omnipotent of the OBD and no one can beat you.
> 
> ...



Good sir, I am a man of quality and standards. You expect me, *ME,* to place that statement in my sig when it has such poor spelling? 




Darth Nihilus said:


> Didn't you know? I'm already dead



But not to me. 



Omega Level said:


> Narcissus always spanks me hard in debates
> Im his whipping boy.



You're not getting in Omega, no matter how hard you try (though I don't blame you). 

BTW, to answer your question about derp, read #2:

Anti-NaruSaku FC


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus how can we start over


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> It probably won't be as well-written as the TA Fanfic though



If someone is wondering what that is, I'll post it


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				spankdatbitch said:
			
		

> Wow…that was some great fanfiction, I guess you really do have other talents besides running your dick sucker all the time.
> 
> Do you mind if I try my adaptation of the story? Forgive me, I’m really rusty in my writing skills but I’ll do my best. And if you don’t mind I’d like to write in realistic form instead of fantasy.
> 
> ...






I repped him for this


Twice


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> If someone is wondering what that is, I'll post it



Do it. The convo is lacking quality.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I repped him for this
> 
> 
> Twice



ahahaha

Your signature couldn't be more fitting 

It doesn't compare to the TA Fanfic, but nothing ever does


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

He seems to be especially fascinated with the penis of a black man


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

That was very well written actually. Deserves a rep for the effort.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuck yes, I'm Luminary now fuckers


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I repped him for this
> 
> 
> Twice



That was pretty funny .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum- I drew the Mewtwo thread into a Stalemate. .


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

It gave me an erection.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Fuck yes, I'm Luminary now fuckers



My rep is powerful.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Platinum- I drew the Mewtwo thread into a Stalemate. .



I still think Mewtwo wins with great difficulty.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I still think Mewtwo wins with great difficulty.



As do I, though really I think the thread should be put on hold, until We see a little more of Whitebeard.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

mario anyone?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> As do I, though really I think the thread should be put on hold, until We see a little more of Whitebeard.



Someone will necro it one day and there we go.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> As do I, though really I think the thread should be put on hold, until We see a little more of Whitebeard.



This is what I think, at least until the new chapter is released.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Rep

lol Don't get me started


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

So I see you guys again in a week in another serious debate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So I see you guys again in a week in another serious debate.



I'll be there...probably.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep
> 
> lol Don't get me started





How in the world did you reach Elysian so quickly?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> My rep is powerful.



Welp, I was hovering just at the rep limit before I posted


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> How in the world did you reach Elysian so quickly?



I hear that they rep alot in the pimping projects.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> How in the world did you reach Elysian so quickly?



FCs + sig give-aways.

His rep is tainted


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> How in the world did you reach Elysian so quickly?


 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

I rarely get rep outside the convo...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I was spot-on.

FCs + sig giveaways.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I rarely get rep outside the convo...



I get all my rep through being nice. 

I think what I said to Omega was the only mean thing I ever said in my history of the OBD.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

You forgot my sig and avatar shop


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

I get all my rep by being mean.



Darth Nihilus said:


> You forgot my sig and avatar shop



I'd rather have all my rep by OBD rep and being Trans then getting other rep and being ne plus ultra.

Not that note. 2000 till trans


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I rarely get rep outside the convo...



98% of my rep comes from the OBD period, the rest come from the Theater.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I get all my rep by being mean.



Same for me actually. 

And the occasional joke and props during a debate.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

But I'm Elysian


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> 98% of my rep comes from the OBD period, the rest come from the Theater.



I got a few from konoha and society telegrams. 1 from the library cause I dicked with some idiot that couldn't fucking count to 5. None recently.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> But I'm Elysian



It's tainted. Unpure


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Black Lantern Ring. I didn't want to be brought back from the dead


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

I got two negative reps:
1 for not wanting one piece logias intangibility thing to be taken off
1 for saying some one was a douche for saying homosexuality is a bad choice


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Best neg I ever got was from Captain Smoker. Made me lol for days


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> I got two negative reps:
> 1 for not wanting one piece logias intangibility thing to be taken off
> 1 for saying some one was a douche for saying homosexuality is a bad choice



I've got only three negs myself since i've been here.

One from Quelsatron, one from Smoker and one from Omega.

I swear Smoker gives the most laughable negs.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

I only got one neg for just being on a thread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Well that explains it then. 



Zetta said:


> I get all my rep by being mean.



No one mourns the wicked, Zetta. 



KingOfShippers said:


> 98% of my rep comes from the OBD period, the rest come from the Theater.



The OBD and the Theatre are the only places I usually post. I do sometimes post in the gaming section though.



Chibi_Hao said:


> I got two negative reps:
> 1 for not wanting one piece logias intangibility thing to be taken off
> 1 for saying some one was a douche for saying homosexuality is a bad choice



You're bound to find biggots who will attack you for unjust reasons. I only ever neg when a person really deserves it by being a complete idiot.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuck you Magellan, my last 3 reps were from the Mewtwo thread and you just broke the combo repping me in here... I get 99% of my fucking rep in here.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Fuck you Magellan, my last 3 reps were from the Mewtwo thread and you just broke the combo repping me in here... I get 99% of my fucking rep in here.



There I made it all better


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

I got negged by Omega Level for calling him a moron.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I got negged by Omega Level for calling him a moron.



I got negged by him for actually threatening to neg him. same for Smoker.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I got negged by Omega Level for calling him a moron.


should called him twit.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> There I made it all better



Fuck, now you're piling on...


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Funny I told Omega to get of my ass in the Mewtwo thread and no neg from him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

2+ from ipakmann and Magellan


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Fuck, now you're piling on...



 You're welcome.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Funny I told Omega to get of my ass in the Mewtwo thread and no neg from him.



That was priceless too! If only I didn't need to spread.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 2+ from ipakmann and Magellan



Second in Command.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

I would have neg repped Omega Level but apparently I do it to him too much so I need to spread as well.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Negging Raigen again


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Raigen's back? What did he do now?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed, what thread?


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Alucard vs Struass



> *Raigen wrote:*Complete vaporization will work, considering no one has ever tried it against Alucard before. Alucard has always come back from a pool of blood. Strauss won't even leave a drop behind. And really, will you ever stop your wankery? You've done nothing to prove Alucard's abilities nor even done anything to try and prove that Alucard can even hurt Strauss. You've blabbered on with "He can't kill Alucard" and "Alucard can't die" and blah blah blah. You don't change your tune and it's become nothing more than worthless troll gibberish.
> 
> Show me where Alucard can survive a blast of pure magical force. Show me where Alucard can regenerate from literally nothing instead of his wanked out porting ability.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain Smoker neg me because I said no on not having JPlaya2023. I laugh on him saying that Whitebeard might show some feats that can beat TTGL in a fight lol.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Whitebeard is nothing to mess with. .

When the chapter comes out I have some Ideas for whitebeard. Since he like jumped One piece a few levels.

Im thinking about pitting him against Sensui or Demon King piccolo.

Is this a good Idea?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Well Phanteros, Alucard HASN'T shown he can regenerate from complete vaporization.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

He has not show any feats at the moment, I think he might be a good match for old king piccolo once he shows some real feats.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Whitebeard is nothing to mess with. .
> 
> When the chapter comes out I have some Ideas for whitebeard. Since he like jumped One piece a few levels.
> 
> ...



I'd wait a few more weeks to do that really. Let's see what else he's got up his sleeve before, we set him to start raping other verses.

Edit for Hellspawn: He broke reality and did the attack equivalent of nuke, according to the spoilers.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Do it. The convo is lacking quality.



Finally found it



> The Commander gazed at the young Peewee intently, examining him from head to toe. He?d seen the new recruit ? or rather creation ? fighting in the battle for the planet Terrasin the previous week. He had his eye on that one; he couldn?t help but notice the way the lad fought with incredible bravery and finesse. He was a part of a special batch of k-bots, made from the finest metals the Arm could muster. Though he was only a Peewee, he had the heart of a Fido, or maybe even a Zipper.
> 
> The young k-bot was standing nervously in the k-bot lab hangar, where all the newly-created bots were stored before they were deployed. Since it was night-time, and all the bots were deployed in the previous battle, the hangar was completely empty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2009)

And here's Part 2



> The Commander stopped and gazed at the Fido longingly. After the incident with his precious Peewee, he was feeling down. He needed something to cheer him up. It was then that he realized that this Fido was the one; the one he’d been dreaming about for years. He must have been assigned to this base very recently. The Fido gave him a strange look and continued on with his patrol. The Commander was almost hypnotized by the Fido’s light swaying back and forth as it scanned the perimeter. He knew he had to have him, right then and there.
> 
> But there was a problem. This Fido was different; he was something special. The Commander realized this the first time he saw him, several years ago when he was attending to a small outpost on Luna. The newly-commissioned Fido had been assigned to guard duty there. The Commander would have “gotten to know” the Fido there, but he was unfortunately called back to oversee an invasion of a Core moon. The problem was that the Fido was tough, and he was the only one to make the Commander nervous. Even then, when he was watching him, the Commander could feel beads of nano-lubricant form on his brow. He didn’t think he’d ever say yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Well Phanteros, Alucard HASN'T shown he can regenerate from complete vaporization.



You forget that he can become a Quantum. didn't he at the end of the manga became omnipresent anyway.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

And remember Magellan, I called dibs on his wiki page.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> You forget that he can become a Quantum.



Post-Schroedinger Alucard is a douchebag. Fuck him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

So in the past few hours Magellan had been attempting to get brownie points from Zetta, mocked Omega level and other trolls of the like, and rep talk.

Urge to make a Warhammer vs. Bleach thread rising.....


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> He has not show any feats at the moment, I think he might be a good match for old king piccolo once he shows some real feats.



He broke reality basicly. And sent a Tsunami that would destroy an entire fucking city. Casualy. He was also stated to have the power to destroy the planet. Though that can be put under Planetary threat.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So in the past few hours Magellan had been attempting to get brownie points from Zetta, mocked Omega level and other trolls of the like, and rep talk.
> 
> Urge to make a Warhammer vs. Bleach thread rising.....



Speaking of 40k what's the first book I should read chronologically.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So in the past few hours Magellan had been attempting to get brownie points from Zetta, mocked Omega level and other trolls of the like, and rep talk.
> 
> Urge to make a Warhammer vs. Bleach thread rising.....



I just wanted to be in a sig..


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

How the hell does Raigen call *anyone * a wanker or a troll? Seriously.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Post-Schroedinger Alucard is a douchebag. Fuck him.



But your a douchebag in KMC.(in BT's veiw)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> How the hell does Raigen call *anyone * a wanker or a troll? Seriously.



lol really? Link please.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> How the hell does Raigen call *anyone * a wanker or a troll? Seriously.



Wut? Time to edit his profile again?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I just wanted to be in a sig..


You can. Only if you can get my permission while I am dressed as though I am a pimp


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> But your a douchebag in KMC.(in BT's veiw)



Burning Thought is the single most moronic individual I have ever had the displeasure of speaking to.

That said, I am a douchebag on KMC because people there are stupid.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Speaking of 40k what's the first book I should read chronologically.



The Horus Heresy series, since technically it's the prologue of the backstory. After that you can read just about any of the books, but I strongly suggest you go for Imperial Guard novels, especially Gaunt's Ghosts and CIAPHAS CAIN, HERO OF THE IMPERIUM!( and I'm not just saying that because I'm an IG fanboy )


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> And remember Magellan, I called dibs on his wiki page.



Thats before I knew he could destroy citys/Islands with ease..


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

It doesn't matter, I called dibsies.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> lol really? Link please.



Phanteros posted the quote a page back. Post #1315.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

> He broke reality basicly. And sent a Tsunami that would destroy an entire fucking city. Casualy. He was also stated to have the power to destroy the planet. Though that can be put under Planetary threat.



Holy crap? I have not read the latest chapter yet but that sounds pretty awesome. I hear that ate the Gura Gura no mi.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Burning Thought is the single most moronic individual I have ever had the displeasure of speaking to.
> 
> That said, I am a douchebag on KMC because people there are stupid.



They have their smart moments.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

The seance worked again.

FireEel crawled out of his hole.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it me or these trolls have like a Schedual when they come out.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> You can. Only if you can get my permission while I am dressed as though I am a pimp



Yeah. This. ^


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Is it me or these trolls have like a Schedual when they come out.



They come out, when it's their period, that why we barely see Sanin3 or Chulance.


----------



## Orion (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Burning Thought is the single most moronic individual I have ever had the displeasure of speaking to.
> 
> That said, I am a douchebag on KMC because people there are stupid.



Lol who are you on KMC?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Orion said:


> Lol who are you on KMC?



Currently my username is Nemebro. I have the same sig and avy.

And am currently banned for a month.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Complete vaporization will work, considering no one has ever tried it against Alucard before. Alucard has always come back from a pool of blood. Strauss won't even leave a drop behind. *And really, will you ever stop your wankery*? You've done nothing to prove Alucard's abilities nor even done anything to try and prove that Alucard can even hurt Strauss. You've blabbered on with "He can't kill Alucard" and "Alucard can't die" and blah blah blah. *You don't change your tune and it's become nothing more than worthless troll gibberish.*
> 
> Show me where Alucard can survive a blast of pure magical force. Show me where Alucard can regenerate from literally nothing instead of his wanked out porting ability.



Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> No one mourns the wicked, Zetta.



I do not require your mournings mortal. All I require...is your unending servitude.



Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> The seance worked again.
> 
> FireEel crawled out of his hole.



Mr Manboob


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> They come out, when it's their period, that why we barely see Sanin3 or Chulance.



Moses and  Mirai have a schedule on MVC.

Mirai comes in the mornings where no  one is on, Mosess in the Afternoons.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Moses and  Mirai have a schedule on MVC.
> 
> Mirai comes in the mornings where no  one is on, Mosess in the Afternoons.



Doesn't Mirai worship Moses dick?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain Smoker seems like one of those GODA retards. Am I right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Captain Smoker seems like one of those GODA retards. Am I right?



From the way he worships the ground Oda walks on I'd say yes. He desperately wants to be Oda's lapdog.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Captain Smoker seems like one of those GODA retards. Am I right?



The curse of Zetta...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Every time I see one of them, I die a little inside.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Doesn't Mirai worship Moses dick?


Yes he does. Silly Pencil.


Zetta said:


> I do not require your mournings mortal. All I require...is your unending servitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Manboob


I totally forgot about that. 


Zetta said:


> Captain Smoker seems like one of those GODA retards. Am I right?



Zetta's greatest regret.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Doesn't Mirai worship Moses dick?



Basically.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I totally forgot about that.



*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				FireEel said:
			
		

> Okay. This has been pissing me off for quite awhile now.
> 
> I have man-boobs.
> 
> ...






He shall always be remembered for this post.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

the trolls are starting to emerge! run for it


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that brings lulz to my eyes


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

God, Yukihiko Miroku posted 3 copies of the same thread...


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

BMI of 19.5?

That is not obese, but above normal levels.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Every time I see one of them, I die a little inside.



You have to live with your mistakes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess I know how I'll be spending the next hour


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Wut? I'm a Wank-Nova in the making? That chat was hilarious guys!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wut? I'm a Wank-Nova in the making? That chat was hilarious guys!



Really. I didn't notice that. Lol.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Chat?

Reveal your secret to me


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Chat?
> 
> Reveal your secret to me



Go to the OBD wiki. 

Then the Wanknova link. 
Go to the disscussion.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Really. I didn't notice that. Lol.





Zetta said:


> Chat?
> 
> Reveal your secret to me


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I guess I know how I'll be spending the next hour





Zetta said:


> Chat?
> 
> Reveal your secret to me



It was in the wiki.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

I knew about the wiki chat. Im Jimbei. Im saying I didn't notice your "recondemation"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

The funny part about Captain Smoker is that he worships One Piece in the OP section, yet often claims that they get they're ass kicked by other manga.

Sure, there are people who admit that their favorite shows lose to others, but his case is extreme.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


>





                           .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

battlerek said:


> The funny part about Captain Smoker is that he worships One Piece in the OP section, yet often claims that they get they're ass kicked by other manga.
> 
> Sure, there are people who admit that their favorite shows lose to others, but his case is extreme.



He claimed an Admiral can't solo Bleach.

Some One piece wanker.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to make a Order(club) here. I think I have enough fame.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Who are you again.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Bleh, I was hoping someone was finally using the OBD mIRC channel...


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Who are you again.



I am Your father and God of the internets


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I knew about the wiki chat. Im Jimbei. Im saying I didn't notice your "recondemation"



Recondemation? You mean recommendation?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> I am Your father and God of the internets



I beleive I said that was Zetta. Read a few pages back.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I do not require your mournings mortal. All I require...is your unending servitude.



Mortal? Servitude?

.................................

Overlord though you may be, you certainly have no command over me. And I am a god to a god. 



rawrawraw said:


> the trolls are starting to emerge! run for it



Pfft. I fear no troll. 



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> God, Yukihiko Miroku posted 3 copies of the same thread...



That's the GetBackers' fan, right?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> That's the GetBackers' fan, right?



I dunno. Apparently he was having computer issues.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I beleive I said that was Zetta. Read a few pages back.



Zetta has no authority on me.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Read the Mod thread. .

He is the one everyone wants as mod.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Read the Mod thread. .
> 
> He is the one everyone wants as mod.



Hurr Hurr so does Grandmaster Kane.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Were you nominated.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Read the Mod thread. .
> 
> He is the one everyone wants as mod.



Appeal to popularity fallacy. 

/A

BTW Maggy, if you want to be in my sig, say something that doesn't sound so sarcastic. I know you were being sincere, but it doesn't read that way.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Were you nominated.



.............


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't think so..

Reps for trying.

I can't I give out to much rep.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

So much dickriding in this thread I say, be it your own or someone else's.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Numbers from May 17th 2009. One Piece is the best selling manga ever in Japan.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Im  in the sig so I can stop now. .

Now I need to get on Narcissus.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

I got negged by Omega level. Moron


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

What he say?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 29, 2009)

It nice to see OP and Bastard on the list.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Appeal to popularity fallacy.
> 
> /A
> 
> BTW Maggy, if you want to be in my sig, say something that doesn't sound so sarcastic. I know you were being sincere, but it doesn't read that way.



I love you.
Happy now.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> It nice to see OP and Bastard on the list.



Japan has taste.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> What he say?



Don't follow the crowd be original


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Not America.

We like the same thing and never learn.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I love you.
> Happy now.



No! That not good enough!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Don't follow the crowd be original



Hypacrit.

He follows me around all the God damn time.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I love you.
> Happy now.



Come on, you can do  better.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan you sicken me. You're already in Zetta's sig and you want to be in Narcissus as well? You sir, are a floozy


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the way you tell me when im wrong..

Happy now.,


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Magellan you sicken me. You're already in Zetta's sig and you want to be in Narcissus as well? You sir, are a floozy



Ive always been a slut. Runs in my family.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ive always been a slut. Runs in my family.



Pft. Prove it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ive always been a slut. Runs in my family.



You're related to Banhammer?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> .



iria isn't showing up. I'll just use this instead.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You're related to Banhammer?



Were the rival family.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Pft. Prove it.



Slash Gold digger. 

Which reminds me. I can't wait until I see are new mod.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> iria is not showing up. I'll just use this instead.



Would you enjoy a link ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ive always been a slut. Runs in my family.



That explains so much


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

battlerek said:


> That explains so much




They banned me from the clubs cause of my Hell's Judgement.:


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Slash Gold digger.
> 
> Which reminds me. I can't wait until I see are new mod.



Any choice but me is the wrong choice.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ive always been a slut. Runs in my family.



Part of me wants to put this in my sig instead. 



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Pft. Prove it.



JAXX! He's only 14 you pedo.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Any choice but me is the wrong choice.



I have a brain..


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Would you enjoy a link ?



Very much so.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> JAXX! He's only 14 you pedo.



If he's old enough to pee, he's old enough for me. 

Besides, I'm 17, so not a pedo.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

DJ is a pedo? wait until everyone in KMC hears this. 

and oh the Wonder woman vs Krillen thread in MVC is finally locked.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> If he's old enough to pee, he's old enough for me.
> 
> Besides, I'm 17, so not a pedo.



Eh. You will prbly puesad me with peer pressure.

"All the other wanknovas are doin it."


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> If he's old enough to pee, he's old enough for me.


4chan faggotry.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> If he's old enough to pee, he's old enough for me.
> 
> Besides, I'm 17, so not a pedo.



Curses. Foiled again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread went by fast

Whoever get's the 60th convo had better make it about WB


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

You better keep quoting yourself so people 40 pages from now can see that.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Should it be about the fact that the friend lacks any sign of a beard? 

That has always bothered me.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol Phantheros's neg only took 2 points.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

The next one should be about Omega Level.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

WhiteMustache doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Very much so.



Check your rep.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Should it be about the fact that the friend lacks any sign of a beard?
> 
> That has always bothered me.



Blackbeard doesn't have one either. 

and besides he has a awesome moustache to make up for it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> The next one should be about Omega Level.



Yeh you seem to have a thing for me, even though I have never talked to you since now.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Lol Phantheros's neg only took 2 points.



Which shows how insigificant you are. You can't even scratch my awesomeness nor extinguish my divinely aura. now shu peasant.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh you seem to have a thing for me, even though I have never talked to you since now.



Omega Level for Mod. .

We like to talk about trolls.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh you seem to have a thing for me, even though I have never talked to you since now.



Don't get faggotory on me.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Blackbeard doesn't have one either.
> 
> and besides he has a awesome moustache to make up for it.



Blackbeard at least had a stubble. 

Also, is it just me, or does that mustache appear to be a very viable weapon for Whitebeard? It looks sharp as hell. 

Edit: Okay who the fuck invited him?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Well if Eyebrows can be bommerangs.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Don't get faggotory on me.



You have a problem with gays?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Blackbeard at least had a stubble.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or does that mustache appear to be a very viable weapon for Whitebeard? It looks sharp as hell.



My thoughts exactly. It's going to come off midway through the battle and be used as a boomerang, that will then nuke marine headquarters.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Which shows how insigificant you are. You can't even scratch my awesomeness nor extinguish my divinely aura. now shu peasant.



No it shows that you have pathetic rep power. Only 2 points lol.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> You have a problem with gays?



Sort of. Mostly people who behave like you I got a problem with.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No it shows that you have pathetic rep power. Only 2 points lol.



edit scratch that your got a neg for being a jackass.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No it shows that you have pathetic rep power. Only 2 points lol.



Do you want me to Neg you? Or anybody else for the matter?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No it shows that you have pathetic rep power. Only 2 points lol.



You've just earned a negging for being a jackass...soon as i'm out of fucking coodown...

Also can both of you take this somewhere else, your messing with the semi-positive vibes of a whitebeard discussion.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Sort of.



Not cool bro.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

We're all sexin-the-konoha again.

Vegeta


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Another NF name prank?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Check your rep.



Thanks.

Also is it Yamato Wood day again?

 The sparkles keep me from sexin-the-konoha.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I effected ?


Edit: Yup


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Not cool bro.



Viagra and lube isn't cool. and I said sort of.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> We're all sexin-the-konoha again.
> 
> Vegeta



The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Im sexin Konoha.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

What does sexin the konoha mean?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Am I effected ?
> 
> 
> Edit: Yup



Everybody's effected by the Sexin...kinda fits with the Livin' Da Vida Loca i'm listening to actually.

Also Omega, your neg barely effected me at all, only 40 points.

Edit: now all our user names are gone, and it doesn't fit with the song i'm listening to.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

It means your sexin Konoha. Its so easy to understand.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not amused, I refuse to sex the Konoha.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol no user names.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

What hell???


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Lol no user names.



Good, it's not just me.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to print screen these modfucks like I did early last year.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh well its a party..

Ultimate-Im on pain killers again.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> What does sexin the konoha mean?



It seems you're all nameless now.

Anyways it's a tribute to an old member.

HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: _Picture_ 





HOW ARING YOU ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

This is nonsense dood. 

Seriously what is going on? Never seen this on other sites.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> It seems you're all nameless now.



Why are you the only one, that still has a name?

Edit: Now it's backwards...still doesn't fit with the song.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> This is nonsense dood.
> 
> Seriously what is going on? Never seen this on other sites.



LOL look at your name.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

This is so cool.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Level Agemo sounds cool


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> This is nonsense dood.
> 
> Seriously what is going on? Never seen this on other sites.



This is the second time this has happened since I've been on the site. Last time, everyone's usen names got changed to BWAKAMMEE or something to that effect.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

.tihsllub si sihT


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

What fuck is this shit??


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

I wanna be sexin konoha.

I already used my Sexin on White Beard though, considering how epic those spoilers were. 

And what's the occasion for the name gimmick?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

We're all ass backwards.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> This is the second time this has happened since I've been on the site. Last time, everyone's usen names got changed to BWAKAMMEE or something to that effect.



Is it a glitch in the site?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ultimate-Im on pain killers again.



It's rather noticeable in your typing pattern.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> .tihsllub si sihT



hello Zatanna.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep.

I thought my mind was messed up when I saw my name backwards.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

And gahh, sedudogewereh sounds like an akward aztec name, what's with the gives?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Zatanna is hawt.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Is it a glitch in the site?



I don't think so. I think it's a prank.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

siht si gnikucf driew!!!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn Vegeta 

Forum wide mod fuck.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Wut? Ranmyaku's name is fine...


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> I wanna be sexin konoha.
> 
> I already used my Sexin on White Beard though, considering how epic those spoilers were.
> 
> And what's the occasion for the name gimmick?



Its sexy cause your a girl.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

What the hell happened to my user name?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Sussicran.

Lol.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Why are you the only one, that still has a name?
> 
> Edit: Now it's backwards...still doesn't fit with the song.



My sparkles protect me.

Anyways it's just Vegeta admin fucking everyone again.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

¿ɟʇʍ 'pɹıǝʍ sı sıɥʇ


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

This is hurting my eyes...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> It seems you're all nameless now.
> 
> Anyways it's a tribute to an old member.
> 
> ...



SUCK MY DICK HOT TSUNADE


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:
			
		

> Its sexy cause your a girl.



¿uıxǝs ɐɹʇxǝ ʇǝƃ ı op os


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Sussicran.
> 
> Lol.



Amusing ain't it>


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> ?uıxǝs ɐɹʇxǝ ʇǝƃ ı op os



Sure.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Amusingly.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

FREE NEG FOR ANYONE WHO BAWWS ABOUT MODFUCKS.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed.

Ultimate Deathsaurer's name has been changed to etamitlU Deathsaurer lol.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> SUCK MY DICK HOT TSUNADE



Yamato Wood was the best.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:
			
		

> SUCK MY DICK HOT TSUNADE



˙ɐʇʇǝz pǝʌoɹddɐ poɯ ʇou s,ʇɐɥʇ puɐ


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> ˙ɐʇʇǝz pǝʌoɹddɐ poɯ ʇou s,ʇɐɥʇ puɐ



Thats how mods get accepted.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> FREE NEG FOR ANYONE WHO BAWWS ABOUT MODFUCKS.



Who would baww about it? It was funny as hell!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> ˙ɐʇʇǝz pǝʌoɹddɐ poɯ ʇou s,ʇɐɥʇ puɐ



Yes it is.

It's from the same guy that brought you sexin-the-konoha.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Who would baww about it? It was funny as hell!



The message was for those with no sense of humor.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Who would baww about it? It was funny as hell!



uǝƃıɐɹ
˙sǝɯɐu ʎuɐ ʎɐs ʇ,uoʍ ı


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> ˙ɐʇʇǝz pǝʌoɹddɐ poɯ ʇou s,ʇɐɥʇ puɐ


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll never get any closer to modship than this.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Must get used to sight of my name in green :ho


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Green isn't a bad color for a name.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I'll never get any closer to modship than this.



You we're a mod on NG and you're still a mod on my forum


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I going crazy or did everyone's names switch to green coloring?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

What the hell are they doing?


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

hmmmm....Green now?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

So now we're all mods eh? :ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Quick ban Raigen before they notice!


----------



## Sesha (Jul 29, 2009)

For a brief second I thought we'd all been modded.

I regret missing it the last time it happened.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 29, 2009)

So, do we still have supernatural fans in the convo? 

Big season 5 spoilers in the official thread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Am I going crazy or did everyone's names switch to green coloring?



Late to the party Ono.

It's a forum-wide mod fuck. They've been playing with our names for some time now.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What the hell are they doing?



It's Vegeta. He always does stuff like this.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I loathe Supernatural.

No, I omniloathe Supernatural/


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

I would have bann so much people if that were true.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

now we're blinking and too late to ban Raigen.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

It's blinking now :ho


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Quick ban Raigen before they notice!



If only.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I see no blinking.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

˙pǝʞɔnɟpuıɯ ƃuıǝq ʇnoɥʇıʍ ʇɐɥʇ ʇɐ ʞooן oʇ pɹɐɥ ʎʇʇǝɹd s,ʇı



> Tengu theory! There were sooo many retards trying to pass that shit off as fact. Poor Yasha!



˙ʇıɥs ʎuunɟ ʇɐɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ʇsnɾ sǝɯıʇǝɯos sdɐǝɥ ɥsɐɹʇ ǝɥʇ uı ʞɔɐq oƃ ןןıʇs ı
,˙ʎɹoǝɥʇ uıʍʇ sǝןɔun sɯoɯ ʎɯ s,oɥʍ pɐp s,oʇnɹɐu sı ןɐ, ɹıǝɥʇ dn ǝʌɐƃ ɹǝʌǝu ʎǝɥʇ 'ʇǝʎ puɐ ˙pǝɹnsuı ʇɐɥʇ ʎʇıɹɐןıɥ ǝɥʇ puɐ 'ʇı ƃuıןןoɹʇ ıɥsıʞ ʇnoqɐ ƃuıʍɐq ǝןdoǝd ʇnoqɐ ǝɹǝɥ ɹǝʞɹnן ɐ sɐʍ ı ǝɹoɟǝq ʎɐʍ sɯnɹoɟ ɹǝɥʇo uo ɹǝqɯǝɯǝɹ ı ˙ɥɐǝʎ ɥo


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's blinking now :ho



Lame! The Kakashi skin isn't.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> ˙pǝʞɔnɟpuıɯ ƃuıǝq ʇnoɥʇıʍ ʇɐɥʇ ʇɐ ʞooן oʇ pɹɐɥ ʎʇʇǝɹd s,ʇı
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF, mate?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Stop writing like that.

Your ridiculously small font makes it a fucking eyesore.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

> now we're blinking and too late to ban Raigen.



I would masturbate to the announcement of him being banned.
˙ɥɔʇɐʍ oʇ sʇuɐʍ oɥʍ ǝuoʎuɐ ɹoɟ ɯɐɔqǝʍ uo ʇı ʇnd p,ı


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Giant names!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

My name is finally as big as my ego.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> I would masturbate to the announcement of him being banned.
> ˙ɥɔʇɐʍ oʇ sʇuɐʍ oɥʍ ǝuoʎuɐ ɹoɟ ɯɐɔqǝʍ uo ʇı ʇnd p,ı



WHAT!? Mods plz ban Raigen NAO!!!!!


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> I would masturbate to the announcement of him being banned.
> ˙ɥɔʇɐʍ oʇ sʇuɐʍ oɥʍ ǝuoʎuɐ ɹoɟ ɯɐɔqǝʍ uo ʇı ʇnd p,ı



now we are back


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:
			
		

> WTF, mate?



*˙doʇs ןן,ı'ǝuıɟ
˙ʇsod ʇxǝu ǝɥʇ uo*


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Now the names are gone!


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

my name???


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> I would masturbate to the announcement of him being banned.
> ˙ɥɔʇɐʍ oʇ sʇuɐʍ oɥʍ ǝuoʎuɐ ɹoɟ ɯɐɔqǝʍ uo ʇı ʇnd p,ı



Make me mod now.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Come back, name!


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

WTMF, their gone now? 
Mod-Fuck FTW.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> My name is finally as big as my ego.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6STNygmX8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

quickly we must sacrifice someone to get our names back!!! kill Raigen

edit BIG names


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Giant names are back!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Its sexy cause your a girl.





herewegodudes said:


> I would masturbate to the announcement of him being banned.
> ˙ɥɔʇɐʍ oʇ sʇuɐʍ oɥʍ ǝuoʎuɐ ɹoɟ ɯɐɔqǝʍ uo ʇı ʇnd p,ı



Whoever the fuck is the new mod...You know what to do.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Why did I quote Magellan and HWGD?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I HAVE THE BIGGEST NAME SUCKERS!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> My name is finally as big as my ego.



:ho:ho:ho:ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

My name is bigger than yours.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

WOOOT we big.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Blinking.
I hope next they randomly switch our names with someone elses.
I only made mine because I didn't think I'd be on the OBD for that long,
until I found out unlike Movie Codec we don't suck.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

My name is THICKER than your's Ono.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> My name is bigger than yours.



I am also modest :ho


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> My name is bigger than yours.



Your name is just longer.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

An ode to giant names,

Oh, giant names, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

And wow, you have to stretch the page to see mine .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Well were screwed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

We need a virgin sacrifice. Quick where's Omega Level?


TEH TINY NAMES!


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

Small names!


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

tiny tiny names


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha, your name is smaller than mine.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Haha, your name is smaller than mine.



your name is smaller than mine hahaha!


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Now its as big as your ego Ono.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I might be going insane.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Click on your names.

Right click on them and open them in a new tab.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Now my name is almost as small as the average OBDer penis.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Click on your names.



Nothing happened.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Now it's as small as my Rep power, woot!

I feel like the queen of England. That is, if I was old, ugly, and powerless.

Scratch that, horrible analogy.
Still wating for the name switch, or someone to tell me how to change my name.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Nothing happened.



See edit. **


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Click on your names.
> 
> Right click on them and open them in a new tab.



I did its so cool.

Tells me something I already know.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

nOW WE ALL HAVE THE SAME NAME!



Narcissus said:


> THIS IS MADNESS!



Madness? THIS! IS! SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! *kicks into bottomless pit*


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

lol look now.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

If you check the list, Vegeta just banned half the forum.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

WTF MY NAME WHO AM I NOW,WHAAAAAAA?

(nOT bAWWING. yET.)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh look I'm me again! Yay!


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2009)

Normal service will resume shortly, this has been Vegeta, fucken with you


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> Now it's as small as my Rep power, woot!
> 
> I feel like the queen of England. That is, if I was old, ugly, and powerless.
> 
> ...



Uchiha Itachi

This is the name change thread for NF.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, and we're back.

Wootness.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

We're back to normal. *stabs ono*


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I did its so cool.
> 
> Tells me something I already know.



I see you didn't get to it in time.

It would have taken you to a screen to rep Vegeta.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Still the best thing I did this modfuck.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Well that was fun.

Well back to normal conversations.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

So was your face.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> We're back to normal. *stabs ono*



Was that really necessary?


----------



## Sesha (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh that Vegeta.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> If you check the list, Vegeta just banned half the forum.



I missed that one.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I missed that one.



Yeah, only saw it for a split-second before he reverted.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Was that really necessary?



I felt like it.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

> We're back to normal. *stabs ono*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 	!
SACRIFICE ME INSTEAD RAIGEN!!!!!!!!!
Can I have his pants?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not wearing any pants.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm not wearing any pants.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

You'll use any excuse you can to see me naked, won't you Jaxx?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen your pic, Ono.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Lies! I don't have a pic. Do I?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm not wearing any pants.





Dark-Jaxx said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.





Onomatopoeia said:


> You'll use any excuse you can to see me naked, won't you Jaxx?





Narcissus said:


> I've seen your pic, Ono.



This thread got very gay very quickly.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You'll use any excuse you can to see me naked, won't you Jaxx?



Not just you, don't delude yourself.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 	!
> SACRIFICE ME INSTEAD RAIGEN!!!!!!!!!
> Can I have his pants?



No but I take yours as well.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I blame Dark-Jaxx!


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

It's in a Post You Pic Thread. I won't say which section of the site, in case you don't want others to see it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I am amused by these mortals, so it is best not to show them my picture lest their feeble minds be overcome by my glorious visage. 

POST #7K WOOT!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Threads I post in tend to become very gay, quite often.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:
			
		

> I've seen your pic, Ono.
> This thread got very gay very quickly.



Not for me .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I am amused by these mortals, so it is best not to show them my picture lest their feeble minds be overcome by my glorious visage.



How did we get from your penis to your face?

Are you saying your face looks like a wang?


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Homos, drama, bombs? you want them? they yours my friend as long as you come to NFF.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> How did we get from your penis to your face?
> 
> Are you saying your face looks like a wang?





No, I mean I have seen a pic of Ono's face.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Insert hilariously witty comment here.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> Not for me .



In case you missed this due to it being buried by this homerotic convo, this is the thread where you get your name changed.

Uchiha Itachi


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> No, I mean I have seen a pic of Ono's face.



I sense there is more to this story than you are willing to tell.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

No I am not a secret government spy and how dare you accuse me of such!


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I sense there is more to this story than you are willing to tell.



I've seen your face too Jaxx.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:
			
		

> Insert hilariously witty comment here.



Zetta, that's your cue .



			
				Narcissus said:
			
		

> I sense there is more to this story than you are willing to tell.



Oh do tell.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I've seen your face too Jaxx.



Was it when I still had the ugly facial hair?


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:
			
		

> In case you missed this due to it being buried by this homerotic convo, this is the thread where you get your name changed.



No I saw it, and I posted in it too.
And the gayness of this thread is making me really wanna crave for some hentai right now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Was it when I still had the ugly facial hair?




*Spoiler*: __ 











You tell me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a neckbeard like Frans Rayner had! It's hideous!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



You tell me. [/QUOTE]

You son of a bitch. 

That would be a yes. 



herewegodudes said:


> No I saw it, and I posted in it too.
> And the gayness of this thread is making me really wanna crave for some hentai right now.



Hawt.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's a neckbeard like Frans Rayner had! It's hideous!



I'll have you know I am clean-shaven now, dick.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's a neckbeard like Frans Rayner had! It's hideous!



Nice try on erasing your pic Ono, but I know you too well. I saved it just before you deleted it. 

Shall I post it?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

DO EET!!!!!


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:
			
		

> A bunch of pictures



I think my Horny just died.
Not that bad though.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Narcissus, my self esteem has just taken a serious blow thanks to you. 

I would kill myself, but that would only be giving you what you want.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

The gayness level in here has long reached above 9000,
I'm gonna go watch Connan now and bring it up even more.



			
				Dark-Jaxx said:
			
		

> I would kill myself, but that would only be giving you what you want.



Now with a name like _Narcissus_, where in the world would you get that idea from .


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Thanks Narcissus, my self esteem has just taken a serious blow thanks to you.
> 
> I would kill myself, but that would only be giving you what you want.



Good sir, I would never be so evil as to drive someone to suicide. 

At least, I think. 
And hey, you posted those pics in the OBD pic thread in the first place. 


I'm debating on Ono.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

I demand to see Ono's peni-I mean face.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> Now with a name like _Narcissus_, where in the world would you get that idea from .



Hey, Narcissus may have driven people to total unhappiness, but he never took pleasure in it.

..........................................

Okay, so he did, but he never made anyone kill themselves.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> Zetta, that's your cue .


*insert coin for witty comment, meatbag*


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I demand to see Ono's peni-I mean face.



Now now. I must be respectful of what Ono wants. After all, he never put his pictures in the OBD to be seen like you did.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

So tell me, Simon Pegg or Invincible


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, this is me. At a convention. Wearing the best cosplay ever made and poking a giant inflatable Naruto in the balls with my girlfriend's shinai.

Special bonus:


I'm the Adult Reborn at the back.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Now now. I must be respectful of what Ono wants. After all, he never put his pictures in the OBD to be seen like you did.



Go fuck a puddle.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Yes, this is me. At a convention. Wearing the best cosplay ever made and poking a giant inflatable Naruto in the balls with my girlfriend's shinai.



I always knew you would have a ponytail.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

G U N D A M


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I always knew you would have a ponytail.



It's my pony-tail of doom.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

So that's what you look like Zetta.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Go fuck a puddle.



I might consider posting a pic of myself in replacement.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

You would look good with a goatee IMO. 

The one that is just a small patch of hair on the chin, not the one that actually makes you look like a fucking goat.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Extra special bonus:



Pyramid Head cosplay with my old GF. I'm the left one with the spear.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I might consider posting a pic of myself in replacement.



You did get the reference right?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Extra special bonus:
> 
> 
> 
> Pyramid Head cosplay with my old GF. I'm the left one with the spear.



That's actually pretty awesome. :amazed


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You did get the reference right?



Afraid I missed it. Please elaborate.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

That was 3 years ago, when I actually gave a damn about cosplay instead of doing it because a friend asked, as a joke or to win prizes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

How gnarly of you :ho


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Afraid I missed it. Please elaborate.



Narcissus fell in love with the reflection in a pool, not realising it was his own.

I am disappointed.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Narcissus fell in love with the reflection in a pool, not realising it was his own.
> 
> I am disappointed.





Now I just feel silly.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How gnarly of you :ho



You'd be surprised. Whoever does the OP games once had a stand at a con here in Belgium with a contest that said:

Cosplay as the best OP character and you'll win a Wii and OP unlimited cruise.

I was the only OP cosplayer that showed up. In a tuxedo and ponytail. Instant Rob Lucci.

I won.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You'd be surprised. Whoever does the OP games once had a stand at a con here in Belgium with a contest that said:
> 
> Cosplay as the best OP character and you'll win a Wii and OP unlimited cruise.
> 
> ...



With a goatee you would really look like Rob Lucci.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Would you believe me if I told you this was me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fnmasdlfnasdha


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

I have your real pic Ono. 

Great for blackmail.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

How do you know that's my real pic though? DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!?!?!?!?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> How do you know that's my real pic though? DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!?!?!?!?



Then you won't mind me posting it? 

The plot thickens.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

You're Tyler Durden?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

It's all about cosplaying as Bob from Tenjo Tenge. Aka just telling people your Bob from Tenjo Tenge.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

We should commit to making this thread as gay as possible before the next convo thread.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2009)

I have no objections.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

Back, and lurking.


			
				Onomatopoeia said:
			
		

> How do you know that's my real pic though? DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!?!?!? !?



He got you there.



			
				Narcissus said:
			
		

> Great for blackmail



How do you blackmail the shameless?


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 29, 2009)

> We should commit to making this thread as gay as possible before the next convo thread.



I should probably leave than.
See you all next Convo.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I have no objections.



Very well. I'll do the same to make it fair then. 

Be back in a sec.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

What ever happened to that shirt? I really liked that shirt.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

*has nothing to contribute*
*sigh*


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 30, 2009)

*Peaks in*

What's the convo about now?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

We are now discussing how great I am and what you can do to make my life easier.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought it was poetry hour ?


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2009)

Whitebeard...

*Spoiler*: _Looking at One Piece 552 raw..._ 




...Whitebeard just casually did a weird punch attack that makes cracks from practically out of nowhere...that somehow distorts and expands a massive amount of water. Sengoku refers to it as a seaquake...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

WB is awesome.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did WB just crack space time?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Whitebeard is who every man should look up to .


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2009)

Just finish reading the raw...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah...I'm done with the chapter now... It's like he's grabbing the water with his bare hands to make two huge waves of water...at first. Sengoku pretty much makes a statement about how WB has the power to destroy the world. Which I guess makes sense with him having eaten the guragura no mi; making him a earthquake man. He can create quakes that cause the sea to produce tsunamis... I guess that makes him paramecia if that makes any sense.

There's a flashback of WB pwning Ace like he's achild MULTIPLE TIMES. He makes the effort Blackbeard went through to win look like life or death by comparison. This war is gonna be insane...


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 30, 2009)

He is atleast a casual city buster. I mean he makes Aqua Laguna look like shit.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2009)

What I'm wondering is what would happen if he used his ability on a person's body...if he can do it that way that is.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Strongest man in the World Indeed.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 30, 2009)

> What I'm wondering is what would happen if he used his ability on a person's body...if he can do it that way that is.



It'd be a lot like that one Mutant from Secret War, I remember she made a miniature earthquake inside Wolverine's heart or something to keep him busy recovering the exploded heart.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 30, 2009)

Well he owned people just by walking around in the flashback but I guess that could have been haki. 

Not like he needs his fruit power in a 1 on 1 though since he could just cut you in half with his sky slicing halberd thing.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Holy shit, this convo went quick over the night!

Anything happen while I was gone


----------



## Iris (Jul 30, 2009)

Is it confirmed that WB has a DF?


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 30, 2009)

Iris said:


> Is it confirmed that WB has a DF?



Yes the raw explicitly states it is the GuraGura fruit. And that he is an earthquake man. GuraGura is the sound/word for something being shaky/unstable, I.E. during an earthquake when you can't maintain your balance and stuff is moving around.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

What does everyone think of my new set? Credits go to Arashi.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone have a link to the OP chapter?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm gonna wait for it on One Manga, I've got quite a lot of OP chapters to catch up on.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What does everyone think of my new set? Credits go to Arashi.



Is that DS? Set looks cool.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes it is my good man.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

What the fuck happened to him .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 30, 2009)

How the fuck did I miss like, forty pages in one night?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I know, got on here and was like Fucking hell. This convo thread is gonna go quick


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

It's because I started a multi-page homerotic convo.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> What the fuck happened to him .



Hey! He just willed himself back into existence after kicking ass. Give him respect!.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hey! He just willed himself back into existence after kicking ass. Give him respect!.



 What a badass.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What does everyone think of my new set? Credits go to Arashi.



Why thank you.


Senior Partner said:


> What a badass.


Indeed he is.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I've only just finished chapter 17 of Bastard!!.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2009)

Keep reading, it gets much better.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like it will.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Why thank you.
> Indeed he is.



My greatest regret is that I won't be able to deflower Yoko today! My great power that rose to over my navel... it's so sad


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

What the fuck happened to the convo?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

What? Like 40 pages gone in a night, Dark Jaxx blames himself .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone think of a quote.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR4MDzIf6oM[/YOUTUBE]

Shatner is awesome 

I'm annoyed, Tranquil Fury, why is DS censored in your sig!? You know what I'm talking about


----------



## Gig (Jul 30, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Keep reading, it gets much better.



Indeed it does

I'm currently trying to get my hands on a none extortionate priced version of volume 1 second edition hell its £190 pounds (new) on Amazon it costs more than the rest of the series combined 

BTW other than my self, Yak, Ryoma, Aldric and Violent man who actually owns the volumes?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Is this who Zetta looks up to?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

battlerek said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR4MDzIf6oM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Shatner is awesome
> 
> I'm annoyed, Tranquil Fury, why is DS censored in your sig!? You know what I'm talking about



Yes Shatner is awesome. Why is DS censored? Because it's so awesome no one would be able to handle it. It is a crime for having such awesome junk.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Is this who Zetta looks up to?



My archrival 

Mine was better since mine said on the back:

RX-1337 Cardboard Box Gundam Char Custom Trombe Version.

Yes! My Gundam was pimped by both Char AND Elzam :ho Now it obviously goes 6 times faster than a normal cardboard box gundam :ho:ho:ho

Yes, people did ask me why it wasn't red or didn't have Ipod speakers on it playing Trombe.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> My archrival
> 
> Mine was better since mine said on the back:
> 
> ...


  
Nobody would get the Trombe reference in Singapore though.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 30, 2009)

Gig said:


> Indeed it does
> 
> I'm currently trying to get my hands on a none extortionate priced version of volume 1 second edition hell its ?190 pounds (new) on Amazon it costs more than the rest of the series combined
> 
> BTW other than my self, Yak, Ryoma, Aldric and Violent man who actually owns the volumes?



I own 13-18


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Often times I wonder if people in the Cafe actually read articles or check sources. Today my doubts have been confirmed, everyone just reads the titles.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Often times I wonder if people in the Cafe actually read articles or check sources. Today my doubts have been confirmed, everyone just reads the titles.



I wonder if people there actually have any brain cells in thier skulls. That "jungle monkey" thread made me laugh a bit today.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> I wonder if people there actually have any brain cells in thier skulls. That "jungle monkey" thread made me laugh a bit today.



Hmmm               ?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Epic.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

I love how Kizaru and Akainu don't seem to give a shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Often times I wonder if people in the Cafe actually read articles or check sources. Today my doubts have been confirmed, everyone just reads the titles.



Are you talking about Kanye West?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Are you talking about Kanye West?



Yea, but it happens constantly when it comes to outlandish conservative and liberal news. But really people don't click the link and see "Silver bullets highly ineffective against werewolves"
kippp3

At least the sites with questionable "real" news look kinda credible.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's guess the matchups for the Marinford battles. 

I'm guessing Luffy's ship will end up helping Whitebeard, as though that's not obvious, so Luffy, Jimbea, and probably Hancock will end up beating up either other Shichibukai or Smoker or something...


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

What about Crocodile?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> What about Crocodile?



Will get served by a VA or even moria perhaps.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea, but it happens constantly when it comes to outlandish conservative and liberal news. But really people don't click the link and see "Silver bullets highly ineffective against werewolves"
> Here you go
> 
> At least the sites with questionable "real" news look kinda credible.





I usually never post in the Cafe. I just visit from time to time because stuff likes this amuses me.

Oh those Cafe goers. 

BTW, where are you, Dark-Jaxx?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never really ventured in there .


----------



## Gig (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I own 13-18



awesome 

I own 1 - 18 though my 1s cover doe's not match the other 17 so I'm after the edition 2 version which is rare as fuck or just insanely expensive


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I've never really ventured in there .



It's good for a few laughs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

How much chapters of Bastard are out? I've only read about half of what they have at One Manga, and I need to know how much more do I have to go through.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Ugh, I just had someone try to argue a human brain is greater than a super computer...


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's good for a few laughs.



Might go in there 


Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Ugh, I just had someone try to argue a human brain is greater than a super computer...



Read the DMC vs HST thread, it's hilairous at the end of page 3. Same guy as well. Tranquil and I pwned him, especially Tranquil lol.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Read the DMC vs HST thread, it's hilairous at the end of page 3. Same guy as well. Tranquil and I pwned him, especially Tranquil lol.



 Wow, just wow!


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

See what Tranquil had to resort to?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I think Darth Nihilus' Seance worked


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 30, 2009)

The cafe was my first neg, I butthurt someone by indirectly insulting their lack of willpower.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I won. I got him to admit DMC draws with OPverse. I broke him and then made him reread the thread and he said "I misread that as solo".


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny stuff eh?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Well I won. I got him to admit DMC draws with OPverse. I broke him and then made him reread the thread and he said "I misread that as solo".



Deal with the Mewtwo thread! He's saying haki will knock Mewtwo out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

You know, I've always thought of Neuro as a happier version of Lelouch. Or perhaps Lelouch is an angstier version of Neuro?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

So Maccrage or whatever his name is repped me for saying  Dante could'nt solo OP verse. He does the same for Deathsaurer and Senior partner for saying the same. In UD's case he said "Mewtwo won't stomp" and got repped.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Legendary thread, lulzy stuff and going in my favorites


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So Maccrage or whatever his name is repped me for saying  Dante could'nt solo OP verse. He does the same for Deathsaurer and Senior partner for saying the same.



Actually, I got him to accept Mewtwo draws with OP.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

We got him to admit OP draws with DMC during our hyperbole wars.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty much and lulz ensued while doing so.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

His best was in Samus vs OP

Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually we got him to admit OPverse would loose in that one.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

What DMC vs OP?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

No Samus vs HST.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Did we? I'm gonna read it again cause he said that Kidd can manipulate her ship and she would get murdered in ground battle(although he may be right for that one).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

He admitted OP would loose to Samus and her ship. Close enough as long as he won't bump the thread again and admits it's a victory for Samus.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

True, then this gem came.

Fight Ippatsu! Juuden-Chan!! Episode 5 sub


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> True, then this gem came.
> 
> Gintama Episode 168 sub



He said that for the ground battle. The point was for him to not bump that thread and accept a victory for Samus and since she is fully equipped with everything including her ship. It's a fair win.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Still produced a chuckle though


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

That it did. Those posts were pure comedy.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

No limit fallacies, hyperbole? He's fucking stocked up on them.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by macragge101
> you dont get it. oda is god. if he wills it, it happens. he just so happened stated that kuma can repel anything. its like picking a fight with oda. i will have no more say in the matter of the repeling. if you think oda is lying, msg him nd see what he says.



This goes far BEYOND Hyperbole.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Hilarious, hope he comes back.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on. I'm really fucking sick, I felt good enough today to get on for a little while.

NOTE to WankNovas: Whatever Magellan and Dante choose to do, I'll agree with in my absence.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Did we summon another one


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Did we summon another one



Maybe. We seem to have reached this one which is kinda new.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Read last 2 pages of Mewtwo vs OP and end of page 3 onwards of DMC vs HST. Luckily, Deathsaucer, Tranquil and I managed to get concessions in both threads.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, low level trolls need love too 

Now I'm on Volume six of Pokemon Adventures. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Red is still missing


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Moses remade the Wonder woman vs Krillin thread again.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Moses remade the Wonder woman vs Krillin thread again.



Shouldn't something like that be a bannable offense?

Anyway, can you link it?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

You tell us but don't give details, it's like letting someone smell delicious food but not eat it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'll let him bury his own grave this time


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

What a prick .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> MiniFish



The John Morrison wannabe has officially hit new levels of .


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think there is a level for him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't believe that whole Mewtwo vs OP thread has over five pages. I hate how people over underrated pokemon at some points.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Speaking of Pokemon, Lance's Dragonair can bust cities :WOW


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn: That guy just loves his no limits fallacies, even admitted it. Read the DMC vs HST for lulz, he's in that as well.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> I don't think there is a level for him.



Nor a hell to contain him either. D-gray-man is fast approaching return. Allen needs new feats, as does Luffy in power-ups.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to read that thread later. This comment in the mewtwo thread was rather funny.

MiniFish


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

This was a gem from him.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I have to read that thread later. This comment in the mewtwo thread was rather funny.



I'm not sure what fallacy that was considering I said super computer. Maybe I should have bolded the super.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Raigen is seriously pissing me off in the three-way vampire battle thread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

The phrase is "Dig your own grave" Nihilus. 

And was that our Dark-Jaxx who made that thread about Genie, or someone posing as him?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Raigen is seriously pissing me off in the three-way vampire battle thread.



I love how he calls people trolls and wankers when he is the one that should not be talking . I would love to see him posted on MVC and see what the people their would think of him. Maybe him and Moses would be good friends?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Sai dropped the bomb on Sakura! And she started crying again...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Raigen is seriously pissing me off in the three-way vampire battle thread.



he pisses everyone off


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I love how he calls people trolls and wankers when he is the one that should not be talking . I would love to see him posted on MVC and see what the people their would think of him. Maybe him and Moses would be good friends?



The thing is, Raigen is confused about the more esoteric fiction points like EoS Alucard and the exact level of Lucifer's power compared to the Chousin, while Moses thinks that Krillin can beat Wonder Woman.



But still:

Me: Alucard is omnipresent. He exists everywhere. You have to erase his timeline or destroy his universe to kill him.
Raigen: But can he tank a city buster!??!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 30, 2009)

OP was awesome as always. I sorta wanna see Luffy join in on the action though.

So does anyone know the actual issue from DC 1,000,000 where Superman gets back from the sun?


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Swedish chicks read 59#


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

It's funny 'cause I just posted an inbreeding joke in Moses' new thread.



> Moses, did you know that your maternal uncle is your real father?
> 
> I know you’ve been searching for a reason as to why you’re so retarded and all.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> The thing is, Raigen is confused about the more esoteric fiction points like EoS Alucard and the exact level of Lucifer's power compared to the Chousin, while Moses thinks that Krillin can beat Wonder Woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to remember both of them have mental disabilities.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm trying to do a Zephos in Moses' thread now, 'cause I'm bored.

But I'm not doing well.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> You have to remember both of them have mental disabilities.



doesn't give them right to spread their inbreeding rituals on people.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Carefully you guys you might get banned for flaming like Kisame the Shark though both of you are justified. Raigen's moronic wanking and idiocrisy can do that to you. I'm raging just reading that thread. "Prove that Alucard is'nt Omnipresent"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros, you might actually get banned with the i*c*st cracks  Leave it.

'Cause I'm stopping now. The +1's aren't worth it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Hold on their are 12 wank-novas now???

Damn I HAVE missed a lot


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Blargedy blarg blarg!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Bleh...

Why the fuck do I have to review the new fucking Tiger Woods...


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Re-posting as I said I would.

For a limited time only now.


*Spoiler*: _Ono_ 



Time p.





That is Ono.

And as for me. I am only using this pic because I know Jaxx would get a rise out of it, so have fun.

The one in the white shirt.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time up.




And there you go.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I'm trying to do a Zephos in Moses' thread now, 'cause I'm bored.
> 
> But I'm not doing well.


 


Lucaniel said:


> Phanteros, you might actually get banned with the i*c*st cracks  Leave it.
> 
> 'Cause I'm stopping now. The +1's aren't worth it.


 
I think it's best that you both stop with the insults. Otherwise, you both wouldn't be any different than Moses. 



~Avant~ said:


> Hold on their are 12 wank-novas now???
> 
> Damn I HAVE missed a lot


 
I'm not even


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I'm trying to do a Zephos in Moses' thread now, 'cause I'm bored.
> 
> But I'm not doing well.



Leave it to the master.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I think it's best that you both stop with the insults. Otherwise, you both wouldn't be any different than Moses.



Well, I'm just bored and taking out my contempt for him. Besides, can't you lock the thread?

It's really fun, but the sinking to his level argument is a killjoy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Leave it to the master.



You're joining me?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Well, I'm just bored and taking out my contempt for him. Besides, can't you lock the thread?
> 
> It's really fun, but the sinking to his level argument is a killjoy


 
I would lock it, but more than likely he'll just remake it again, and rinse and repeat. 

I'll let him bury his own grave this time.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm not even



Its gotten that convoluted huh?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> You're joining me?



I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

I joined in too, I'm bored.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, Nihilus

How do you stand posting at MvC? The forum is slow as fuck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

It take like five minutes for a post to get posted, blech.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys going at it with Moses and Raigen?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright, who's BassCross?

Don't take the easy way out and copy-pasta Zephos.

....

Which isn't a bad idea, tbh. Maybe I should.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

Me, I couldnt think of something for a while. I'll stop.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

Thread got locked


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

The next thread better be about Whitebeard


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I did tell you to stop


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel so left out. I'll join next time seeing as how the thread is locked.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahaha, locked.

I quite liked "Moses, does squeezing a stress ball and repeating “big man” in response to internet flames make you feel masculine?".


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Is this about Moviecodec?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

That site is slow as hell.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Like I told you, rinse and repeat. Instead of making insults, actually debate if you're going to post there instead of flaming him, making you no better than Moses. It saves me the trouble of locking threads.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

the link


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> the link



I saw the title in the URl and I lol'd.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL he won't stop.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

He made like 5 topics and all of them were locked.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

some guy in South Carolina was charged with horse rape.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

observers

I thought Overlord Zetta and the like are above DBZ characters.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Im conufsed about One piece spoiler? Wasn't Aokiji and Akainu supposed to stop whitebeards attack?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> some guy in South Carolina was charged with horse rape.



 **


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Voldemort + all death eaters vs The celestials? Wow....Who idea for such a stupid idea was it?


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Voldemort + all death eaters vs The celestials? Wow....Who idea for such a stupid idea was it?



TTToress the spammer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Overlord Zetta and the other Overlords could solo DBZ.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Voldemort + all death eaters vs The celestials? Wow....Who idea for such a stupid idea was it?



What?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> **



It's in the cafe.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 30, 2009)

So I just read the Naruto spoilers and I could not stop laughing at the thought of Sakura BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWing.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What?



The link I just posted. Just go up a few posts on the last page to where you see me facepalm.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> TTToress the spammer.


 
You mean the idiotic troll.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's in the cafe.



Why the fuck are you going in there?



Irvine Kinneas said:


> So I just read the Naruto spoilers and I could not stop laughing at the thought of Sakura BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWing.



Sai is like my favorite Naruto character of all time now! That shit is funny as hell.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

I was bored and needed a few lulz, I was not dissapointed by that article.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Moses just keeps on going with it.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

He hates Darth Bane now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, Moses is flaming a mod now. What more does he need to be banned?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

how many topics did he make?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> He hates Darth Bane now.



That's Nihilus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm actually starting to enjoy this now, even though that's a bad thing. You do your job, and then everyone hates you


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> how many topics did he make?



10 topics total.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm Darth Bane, and I close TOPICS
Darth Bane's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Krillin vs. Wonder Man
Krillin vs. Wonder Woman VII
Tenshinhan vs. Wonder Woman
Goten vs. Wonder Woman
Krillin vs. Wonder Woman, part 4 (no flaming, thx)
Krillin vs. Wonder Woman, part tres (now with actual debate)


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

Nihilus why did you close the Krillin vs Wonder Woman 2. I was having fun.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Nihilus why did you close the Krillin vs Wonder Woman 2. I was having fun.


 
Because it's my job, and I don't condone flamebait, and the like. I don't care if you were having fun. When it's outside of my section, do as you like. Actually debate and not try to pick at other people.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

> Yeah, I’m going to have to go with Krillin and Tien on this one.
> 
> They’re much faster, much more skilled and much more combat efficient.



Krillin and Tien vs Thor.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Because it's my job, and I don't condone flamebait, and the like. I don't care if you were having fun. When it's outside of my section, do as you like. Actually debate and not try to pick at other people.



No wonder why you don't want to be a mod here.

How did you get the mod position anyways?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 30, 2009)

> Thor from Marvel Comics, of course.
> 
> *And Krillin and Tien are both more powerful than Gods *so I don’t understand what Thor’s title has to do with anything



Again from Krillin and Tien vs Thor.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

More from Moses



> And Krillin and Tien are both more powerful than Gods so I don’t understand what Thor’s title has to do with anything.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

> You realize that Dragon ball series contain the strongest characters invented. Also they have no weekness unlike Superman. And it was said that Super Saiyan 1 equals the power of the Sun hence around Superman power without a weekness neither the need of a yellow sun. And also Thor had problems with Hulk, now don;t tell me Hulk can compare with Brolly? If u said yes.. lol ur funny. Now u might say Superman can breath in Space as long as he as a yellow Sun.
> I do remind you that ur talking about Super Sayian 4, not just that but a fusion of the 2 strongest Super Saiyan 4, which easly killed the legendary dragon which can grant u ur every wish like please get rid or Superman and Thor. Had u said Super Sayian 2 Goku or Majin Vegeta now that would of been interesting.
> 
> thank you ohh an hancock is cool cuz his the only black superhero other then green lantern to go mainstream, with out any adroid parts or being really huge and ugly and bald lol... I dunno why they always do that to the black animated character. Like we do own Sports (NFL, NBA, Boxing..etc) why would we need android parts?



FinalChidori

Superman, Hancock and Thor vs SSJ4 Gogeta


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

He seems to forget that Thor with the odin force now has enoguh power to destroy the universe.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Magellan said:


> No wonder why you don't want to be a mod here.
> 
> How did you get the mod position anyways?


 
The site admin made me the section mod over the versus forums after he had rejected me as becoming a possible admin, since that's the forum I usually frequent outside of off topic, etc. Long time ago.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> He seems to forget that Thor with the odin force now has enoguh power to destroy the universe.


 
Current Thor? The one who has been reborn?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The site admin made me the section mod over the versus forums after he had rejected me as becoming a possible admin, since that's the forum I usually frequent outside of off topic, etc. Long time ago.



Oh. I was just courious.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Current Thor? The one who has been reborn?



IIRC it was current Thor was mention to do that with the odin force.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Where was this?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you Endless Mike for the rep, 1000 points away from next rank


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Who negged Macrrage or whatever his name is?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Wasn't me.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

He was an idiot anyway.

Thanks for rep I'm about 600 away now .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

The whitebeard threads have entered the OBD.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Method of Test here we come.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

26452 , it's been a slow week for rep. That Macrage guy was the only one to rep me.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

9 reps this week


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

3000+ rep this week.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 26452 , it's been a slow week for rep. That Macrage guy was the only one to rep me.



Lies! Look under his. I got rep from Sasori again, 1400 per shot now.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Seeing how powerful the feats that Whitebeard has shown at the moment. Do you think he might able to beat Piccolo and Goku during the 23rd budokai now?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Lets wait a couple more weeks for that.

If he fights Kizaru while he is in light form. Maybe.

And if Kuma deflects his attack. And it hits whitebeard. And does nothing? Most definitly.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I give him good odds.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Whitebeard really shifted the powerscale in the One piece verse.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Whitebeard really shifted the powerscale in the One piece verse.



Pokemon still has worse power inflation. Life wiper - implied universal. Wut? A bit much aint it guys?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I'll agree with that.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Not really. If he matches Kizaru in speed. Or easily react to light speed attacks. I think he can go toe to toe with 23 Budokai Piccolo.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Zetta, you may want to see this.
One Piece Day Set


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by zuul
> Common sense.
> 
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 30, 2009)

lmao someone used that? Awesome.

HE SPLIT THE HEAVENS AND COULD DESTROY THE WORLD!!?!?!?!??!?!!!?!?! 

Now back to my little Law & Order CI marathon. And then maybe another Harrison Ford marathon.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 30, 2009)

Gol D Roger must have been a monster. If he was better then Whitebeard.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh Zetta, you may want to see this.
> Hooray! It is finished.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh Zetta, you may want to see this.
> this



Of lawd. Most likely a bleachtard from his statement.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuck, it's gone! Must've been a mod purge.


----------



## Xaosin (Jul 30, 2009)

zuul  said:
			
		

> Sakura's development = buying a pink apron to make ramen for her beloved Naruto. hehee



Kishi= The most sexist manga artist I know. Next to the author of Ottomen.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Your new name confused the hell out of me! Then again so did Xeno's. Anyways, that isn't what I was linking to. AeroNin posted Zetta's Narutoverse lube pic in telegrams.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I'm trying to do a Zephos in Moses' thread now, 'cause I'm bored.
> 
> But I'm not doing well.



The only one that can be a Zephos is Zephos himself


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol Vegeta!!!
this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

I find it ironic that Vegeta has OVER 9,000 posts


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Yak said:


> Yeah. In Hell.
> 
> Michael's sword has the power of a freaking Supernova and in Hell it creates a whole that is at best what, four, five miles large?
> 
> DS and Uriel were creating an explosion multiple times that. In the two digits, minimum. Plus the shockwave was ruining the foundations of hell 8 levels below this one while Michael's attack with this much power contained didn't even warp the space of the first level. The physics are distorted in Hell. If they had used these attacks on the material plane they could have wrecked the solar system.



So maybe in Hell the power doesn't detonate all in the same spot but is distributed throughout multiple dimensional layers or something?



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Read 11 chapters
> 
> Then skipped about 200
> 
> Does that count as reading



No



Hellspawn28 said:


> Pluto May Become a Planet Again huh?
> 
> undeniably badass
> 
> I wish people would make up their minds for once.



It's kind of hard to "make up your minds" when new evidence is constantly being discovered.

That's like saying "Hey, did you hear that mathematicians just calculated the value of pi to 3 trillion more digits? I wish they would make up their mind about it!"

(Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine when people display ignorance about the scientific method)



Hellspawn28 said:


> What is the big deal of Wank-Novas anyway?



Don't join them, you are actually cool



Zetta said:


> KillandKillAgain was apparently a Phenom/whitebeard dupe.



Are you sure? Because his posting style was completely different from them and he didn't post once in a DBZ thread.



Magellan said:


> Was phenome at all a good debator?



Well I'll give him this: He was a master of lying and distorting evidence to back up his position. He would take scans out of context and make up stories about events, and it was easy to believe him if you didn't know the source material.

For example, he was saying the Flash was slow because at one point he took 15 minutes to run across the country, but he conveniently declined to mention that Flash was injured at the time, and the 15 minutes was only a projection from the speed when he first started, and he was continuing to accelerate.

He also claimed Tenchi was injured/killed by the Chobimaru's attack in OVA 20, and to back it up he posted a screencap of Tenchi in bandages from a flashback that occurred before Tenchi got his powers.



Omega Level said:


> Why the fuck am I in with them?
> Im not a troll.







Zetta said:


> I get all my rep by being mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 OBD rep point = 10 normal rep points



Zetta said:


> Japan has taste.



That's why Naruto and Bleach are so high on the list?



Gig said:


> BTW other than my self, Yak, Ryoma, Aldric and Violent man who actually owns the volumes?



I have some of them. I think 12-18



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Ugh, I just had someone try to argue a human brain is greater than a super computer...



Well we currently do not have any computers that can replicate the immense parallel processing capability of a human brain.



Tranquil Fury said:


> This goes far BEYOND Hyperbole.



Mike Wong would take him to task on that.



Narcissus said:


> I thought Overlord Zetta and the like are above DBZ characters.



When has common sense ever stopped DBZtards from arguing against characters way above their pay grade?



Senior Partner said:


> Who negged Macrrage or whatever his name is?







Xaosin said:


> Kishi= The most sexist manga artist I know. Next to the author of Ottomen.



Do I want to know?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

So now my computer has 512 MB. Thank the maker


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

And now thansk to Lucaniel I have 500 points to go .

Thanks.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I find it ironic that Vegeta has OVER 9,000 posts



I think he probably used his mod powers to edit his postcount to be permanently at 9,001


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

So you negged him? I was tempted to but he ended up +repping me.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Well we currently do not have any computers that can replicate the immense parallel processing capability of a human brain.



I'm talking current information processing speeds for stuff like math or say thinking to attack.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

Mike and his massive composite-reply posts.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Mike and his massive composite-reply posts.



I only come in the convos once every few days so I have to do that to catch up.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure who mentioned it was WHITEBEARD. I think it was Swaijo.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> When has common sense ever stopped DBZtards from arguing against characters way above their pay grade?



Sadly, it never has. And the tards will try so hard too, it's pitiful. Thankfully there are some people around like you who will set them straight.


On another note Mike, did you ever have an official opinion on if Z could kill Jafar? I noticed that you never actually said.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> On another note Mike, did you ever have an official opinion on if Z could kill Jafar? I noticed that you never actually said.



Jafar's powers are vague. However I think if he got in a solid hit on his body with the LHWs it would kill him. Jafar could probably stop that from happening if he was up to speed with all of Z's powers, however.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Jafar's powers are vague. However I think if he got in a solid hit on his body with the LHWs it would kill him. Jafar could probably stop that from happening if he was up to speed with all of Z's powers, however.



So you feel it would most likely be a stalemate match?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Jafar's powers are vague. However I think if he got in a solid hit on his body with the LHWs it would kill him. Jafar could probably stop that from happening if he was up to speed with all of Z's powers, however.



It was a interesting debate to read through. I really couldn't come to a conclusion myself. But Jafar vs Goku was more fun. 

BTW, A did respond to you, just in case.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> So you feel it would most likely be a stalemate match?



Probably



Narcissus said:


> BTW, A did respond to you, just in case.



I saw but it was just more of the same, there's no point in feeding the troll.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Astner and his idiotic Fallacies. Did'nt think anyone could spout more BS till I read his posts. Confusing fiction with reality is  worthy.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Is A really that bad as most of you guys said he is since I seem him post a lot on KMC and MFG, he seems like a smart guy and always knows what he is talking about. 



Endless Mike said:


> It's kind of hard to "make up your minds" when new evidence is constantly being discovered.
> 
> That's like saying "Hey, did you hear that mathematicians just calculated the value of pi to 3 trillion more digits? I wish they would make up their mind about it!"?



I see what you mean since I think Pluto did not deserve being "de-listed" as a planet, I never understood why it happened. Yes, I know about the odd orbit it has with Neptune, but surely there's a better way to classify it. Pluto should remain a planet if only to remind astronomers not to jump the gun next time and show us how little we really know.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Is A really that bad as most of you guys said he is since I seem him post a lot on KMC and MFG, he seems like a smart guy and always knows what he is talking about.



Are you kidding? It's easy to be fooled by his pseudoscientific bullshit but he always overanalyzes things and makes retarded arguments.



> I see what you mean since I think Pluto did not deserve being "de-listed" as a planet, I never understood why it happened. Yes, I know about the odd orbit it has with Neptune, but surely there's a better way to classify it. Pluto should remain a planet if only to remind astronomers not to jump the gun next time and show us how little we really know.



Because its gravitational field had not cleared the neighborhood around it. In order to declare it a planet they would have had to declare Ceres and several other Kuiper belt objects planets as well.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

John Barrowman Wants to be Captain America

 You even have the alien blogger; Christopher. 


This seems like a odd choice but we will have to see for our selfs.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

A was the one who said Genius=Genjutsu user in Naruto.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

He stole my IQ test results.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

He actually thinks that online IQ tests are worth something


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, I like Ono's parody of it "My IQ is over 9,000".


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He actually thinks that online IQ tests are worth something



.


Odom returning to the Lakers makes me feel .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He actually thinks that online IQ tests are worth something



I agree since online IQ tests are pointless most of the time since people would use Google to look up stuff for their answers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

A is a pretentious fuck who abuses the thesaurus and scientific textbook to support his arguments.

His special move involves responding to ever dissenting post with a new, inappropriate and occasionally fabricated fallacy.

E.g:

Person: Actually, A, "genius" means the same thing in Naruto that it does everywhere else.
A: "I'm-a-fucktard-fallacy", disagreeing with me is not conducive to productive discussion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't forget. "Trolling and poisoning the well Fallacy, reported".


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

He never acts likes this on MFG though. After reading some of his post, I do argee on most of you guys on him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Within 48 hours the voting for mod should be done according to EvilMoogle.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Is their a poll of the votes for the newest mod?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

48 hours seems like Eternity to wait.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Is their a poll of the votes for the newest mod?



Yes but it's in the mod lounge, which normal members can't get into.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 30, 2009)

@work/=
just glanced in the bleach spoilers section thread. 
Whitebeards feat will probably be da thing for many dis week. The chapter was also very good; I expect the war to be fantastic . Still, I think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



learning Barragan can age even kido makes him pretty broken.


 s


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 48 hours seems like Eternity to wait.



You're really so obsessed over this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

So I hear that you guys are in heat over who could possibly be the next OBD mod


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Barragan is going to be wanked so hard by Bleach tards....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Barragan is going to be wanked so hard by Bleach tards....



Not sure if I am a Bleach-tard, but I have every intention of wanking the every loving hell out of Barragan. This new info was basically what I was waiting for. IMO-If someone makes any Bleach thread right now, I say they win based of that alone.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Not sure if I am a Bleach-tard, but I have every intention of wanking the every loving hell out of Barragan. This new info was basically what I was waiting for. IMO-If someone makes any Bleach thread right now, I say they win based of that alone.



Until we know how to beat him he is going to be one broken fucker.

So who raided the forums just a while ago?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Wait, someone raided the forums? 

Is that why I couldn't even get to the main page


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wait, someone raided the forums?
> 
> Is that why I couldn't even get to the main page



It said something about fixing the forum's Raid, which sounds like something the forum runs off of or something, but I have no clue.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

48 hours will pass by in no time. I have a feeling that Endless Mike or Zetta will be a new mod for the OBD. We will have to wait for our selfs.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> 48 hours will pass by in no time. I have a feeling that Endless Mike or Zetta will be a new mod for the OBD. We will have to wait for our selfs.



I'm still predicting the mods will pick some random person no one has ever heard of just to screw with us


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

A joke mod >:3


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> It said something about fixing the forum's Raid, which sounds like something the forum runs off of or something, but I have no clue.



RAID is a long accryonym that basically stands for an array for hard drives that work in tandem together so that they act as 1 hard drive.

Its been a few years, so its actually about time for the hard drives to start failing since they're constantly on and therefore constantly spinning. The good news is with most RAID is if 1 hard drive fails than you can still recover all your lost data by replacing the drive before any of the other fail. Of course with this kind of set up it would still be wise to keep back-ups anyways because there is always the chance that 2 drives could fail and you'd loose all your data.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm still predicting the mods will pick some random person no one has ever heard of just to screw with us



If they don't want any of the the front runners (You, Zetta, Kane, Nihlus) they should just pick Azure.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt we are getting a joke mod.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> If they don't want any of the the front runners (You, Zetta, Kane, Nihlus) they should just pick Azure.



It's going to be Raigen. Obviously. Or King Boo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

The Big Bad Four

Oh, Monster Rancher


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> It's going to be Raigen. Obviously. Or King Boo.



King Boo's not near active enough to qualify. Raigen on the otherhand


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> King Boo's not near active enough to qualify. Raigen on the otherhand



T'was only a joke.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> T'was only a joke.



I know, i just meant even if they were trying to screw with us, they wouldn't pick King Boo, they'd pick someone like Smoker or Omega


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I know, i just meant even if they were trying to screw with us, they wouldn't pick King Boo, they'd pick someone like Smoker or Omega



Haha. Well, whoever it is I hope it's a good mod.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

So Barragan can age energy huh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

King Boo got banned here I believe .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> King Boo got banned here I believe .



Has he? might explain why I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> King Boo got banned here I believe .



He posted on my Sephiroth vs Dhaos thread a few days ago.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

This must be the funniest fan fiction I ever read.

post-timeskip clothing


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> This must be the funniest fan fiction I ever read.
> 
> post-timeskip clothing





> Barack Obama: "I think we should keep it a sercet and not tell anyone about it like the event back in 2004 when we droop the bomb to wipe out those unknow group of animals"


LMFAO! That is the best thing I've seen all day


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Havoc's new set hurts my eyes.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

*yawn*

Can you guys talk about things that don't involve morons?

This is the convo thread, not the bitch thread. Sure, lauging at stupidity is great and should be a regular topic but the last 10 pages have been nothing but Raigen this and Moses that.

If I wanted to read 10 pages of degeneracy, I'd start reading my copy of Mein Kampf.

Talk about games, mangas, anime, whatever.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Can you guys talk about things that don't involve morons?
> 
> ...



Don't be hating on our degenerate conversations.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with Zetta. You guys are bringing me down. I demand I we change topics to Boobs and Bewbs!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm Zetta.
I inhale malice and exhale hate.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm haven't watched the Watchmen movie yet, but i'm going to tomorrow. Is it any good?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm already to the point to where after Eddie nearly rapes the original Silk Spectre. Tis good 

I can give you a link to DL instead of buying it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm haven't watched the Watchmen movie yet, but i'm going to tomorrow. Is it any good?



The Director Cut is great and the movie is better then the movie that cameout in threathers. Rent it first to see if you like it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm already to the point to where after Eddie nearly rapes the original Silk Spectre. Tis good
> 
> I can give you a link to DL instead of buying it.



I was going to borrow it from a friend but this way I can put it on my Zune so why not .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm already to the point to where after Eddie nearly rapes the original Silk Spectre. Tis good
> 
> I can give you a link to DL instead of buying it.



I think he means the movie, not the comic.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey could Barragan beat Goku? He could just age his ki right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I think this should do it

And Zetta, I am talking about the movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm haven't watched the Watchmen movie yet, but i'm going to tomorrow. Is it any good?



It's good, the guy that plays Rorshach, is great in the role, gets it spot on. They did change the ending though, because well you know dropping a giant space squid on the city and blaming it on aliens isn't exactly plausible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Guy that voiced Rorschach in the motion comic had it more spot on if you ask me. The music made it even more epic and interesting.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Hey could Barragan beat Goku? He could just age his ki right?



That would be a no-limits fallacy.

You're basically saying Barragan could age anything regardless of power and beat it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that the directors cut Nihilus?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Hey could Barragan beat Goku? He could just age his ki right?



If he can age all of it before it even touches him - I have not read the latest Bleach chapters but I highly doubt he has a feat that would indicate he could do that.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> If he can age all of it before it even touches him - I have not read the latest Bleach chapters but I highly doubt he has a feat that would indicate he could do that.



According to the spoilers, he aged a magic barrier to death.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

No need. I'm about to watch Run Fatboy Run, and then Badder Santa


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Did Herewegodudes get a namechange?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> According to the spoilers, he aged a magic barrier to death.



That doesn't exactly compare to the amount of ki Goku can output. Was aging the barrier done automatically or did he have to consciously decide to do it?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Did Herewegodudes get a namechange?



Yes. I forget here new name but she did.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Yes. I forget here new name but she did.



Xaosin or something


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> That doesn't exactly compare to the amount of ki Goku can output. Was aging the barrier done automatically or did he have to consciously decide to do it?



I don't think it's stated but in his resurrecion, he ages things in a wide field around himself using an attack called Respira while he ages things very close to himself automatically with a short range aging field.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

I love macragge101 negs everyone just because he was wrong about something in a debate. He neg me because I laugh at him when he said that OP is smarter then super computers.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

That really depends on how you define "smarter"


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm already to the point to where after Eddie nearly rapes the original Silk Spectre. Tis good
> 
> I can give you a link to DL instead of buying it.



The entire movie is pretty good, which surprised me.

There are a few problems though.

Rorschach IMO, he was portrayed as far too much of a...How do I put this? Raging badass. In the comic he was actually far more stoic, whereas in the movie he still retained much of his idealogy, but was far more expressive, in fact I cannot remember him showing any emotion without his mask in the comic at all other than at the end when he dies. Other than that though, was good.

Eddie Blake's character was spot-on though, great performance.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I don't think it's stated but in his resurrecion, he ages things in a wide field around himself using an attack called Respira while he ages things very close to himself automatically with a short range aging field.



About the things that get close to him, I though he only slowed them down, not actually aged them.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> About the things that get close to him, I though he only slowed them down, not actually aged them.



Nah, pieces of rock (small chunks) flew at him and they erroded when they got close.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm fucking back! 

What did I miss?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I'm fucking back!
> 
> What did I miss?



Nothing exceptional.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Nah, pieces of rock (small chunks) flew at him and they erroded when they got close.



Oh. Nevermind then.

-----

Regarding Watchmen, it's actually a good movie. In fact I need to get the DVD myself.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

I own the DVD, have watched it twice and saw it in the theaters.

And the scene in Archie is...Humorous.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx, where have you been?



Kisame the Shark said:


> I'm fucking back!
> 
> What did I miss?



Oh, so I guess you weren't a dupe after all. Who did you flame?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

I was masturbating, dur.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I'm fucking back!
> 
> What did I miss?



Welcome back, tell us the real reason you got banned.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Dark-Jaxx, where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so I guess you weren't a dupe after all. Who did you flame?



Tyler. 



Dark-Jaxx said:


> I was masturbating, dur.



I'm glad I wasn't here.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Who the fuck is Tyler?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Who the fuck is Tyler?



Tyleranosaurus, he's a troll with an obsession with Miley Cyrus and Ino. He thinks that Yoruichi can blitz gods, and Hinata can beat Katara and Toph.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> *he's* a troll with an obsession with Miley Cyrus



Lol dude wut?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I was masturbating, dur.



Well you missed Ono's pic as well as my own that I posted earlier. 

Oh, and this is Tyler:

Video Converterfor Mac


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Lol dude wut?



According to his profile last time I checked, it said he was a guy, Unless the Tyler that Kisame flamed was a different person.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice to see you back, nothing really new happen other then Raigen still acting like a noob as always.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Well you missed Ono's pic as well as my own that I posted earlier.
> 
> Oh, and this is Tyler:
> 
> Video Converterfor Mac



Aw man not fair. 

Oh, I remember him. I think he "debated" in the Samurai Jackverse vs. Bleachverse thread.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Aw man not fair.
> 
> Oh, I remember him. I think he "debated" in the Samurai Jackverse vs. Bleachverse thread.



Yes he did, only him and Raigen were on Bleach's side.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> According to his profile last time I checked, it said he was a guy, Unless the Tyler that Kisame flamed was a different person.



He's a guy. He had a link to his MySpace in his sig with his picture. Creepy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Almost done with this convo already. Time flies when you're posting on forums. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDoC7o5bN0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

The OBD Wiki is such a good resource for these kind of things .


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Aw man not fair.
> 
> Oh, I remember him. I think he "debated" in the Samurai Jackverse vs. Bleachverse thread.



Lol. Here, scroll down to post #1785

Fash1ma

And yes, that thread is where Tyler and Raigen made their names imfamous.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I flamed Tyler. He started some crap with me and I flamed him back. I'm never posting in the Konoha Library again. Too many narutards.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Lol. Here, scroll down to post #1785
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that thread is where Tyler and Raigen made their names imfamous.



Oho!

To top it off, you even have that porn star mustache. 

I approve. 

Also, Ono, just so you know, you look exactly like I thought you would. 

A skinny white-boy, I would love to make you squeal. Like a pig.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Oho!
> 
> To top it off, you even have that porn star mustache.
> 
> ...



Oh please don't remind me of that movie. Horrible memories.

And mustache? I'm not the one wearing the glasses in that pic.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone have the link to the post where he said that the Timelords would lose to Bleach, or maybe was Warcraft?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

We need to add Aeronin to the OPtard list.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Oh please don't remind me of that movie. Horrible memories.
> 
> And mustache? I'm not the one wearing the glasses in that pic.



Anything you'd like to get off your chest Narcissus? 

...I know, and I clearly see a mustache in your pic. Maybe it is just the lighting, dunno.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> That really depends on how you define "smarter"



Indeed. A computer only knows what's programed into it. However they do tend to process data at much higher rates than a human brain can currently. This whole thing started because Mewtwo pwned an Alakazam which the anime Pokedex states has a brain like a super computer. There is also the scary factor of how advanced Pokeverse tech is... If they're talking one of their super computers dear god!


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Aw man not fair.
> 
> Oh, I remember him. I think he "debated" in the Samurai Jackverse vs. Bleachverse thread.



That thread was hilarious.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Anything you'd like to get off your chest Narcissus?
> 
> ...I know, and I clearly see a mustache in your pic. Maybe it is just the lighting, dunno.



Deliverance ring any bells for ya?

And, and I looked again, and you're right. I do have one.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Deliverance ring any bells for ya?
> 
> And, and I looked again, and you're right. I do have one.



Yes, but I was insinuating you were raped. 

Pft, told you.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol pairing wars.
chp284


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Yes, but I was insinuating you were raped.



In spirit, maybe. My parents never loved me enough. 



> Pft, told you.



Bah, I'm always right, even when I'm wrong.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

May I interject?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

They're debating about it?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Lol pairing wars.
> chp284



That's the reason why I'll never post in the Library again. 

Also someone needs to tell Aeronin that One Piece isn't the only manga in the world.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

I call next convo, and it shall be about Whitebeard.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> That's the reason why I'll never post in the Library again.



It's funny as fuck! Most Naru/Hina fans are actually conceeding now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm surprised


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> In spirit, maybe. My parents never loved me enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I'm always right, even when I'm wrong.



I would have thought you had enough love for yourself to compensate? :amazed

Your face is right.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Wouldn't you all agree paring wars are terrific entertainment?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Wouldn't you all agree paring wars are terrific entertainment?



FUCK YES!

10 char


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Wouldn't you all agree paring wars are terrific entertainment?



Well, It's more fun than watching a bald deaf man beat on handicapped children in the forest with a bat while yelling "Mudamudamudamuda". I'll give you that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

So no one likes Pokemon Adventures


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

Pokemon in general sucks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Now you're just trolling


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's funny as fuck! Most Naru/Hina fans are actually conceeding now.



I used to be a Naru/Hina supporter. I don't really care now though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So no one likes Pokemon Adventures



Everyone does    .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I was always an Inu/Kaga supporter

Which is canon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

First time I've ever been called a troll


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So no one likes Pokemon Adventures



I do


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Lol pairing wars.
> Link removed



That is both the gayest and most hilarious thread I have ever read.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I was always an Inu/Kaga supporter
> 
> Which is canon



Who are they?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> First time I've ever been called a troll



You're a troll D:<

There now it's the second time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> First time I've ever been called a troll


 
Srsly 



Endless Mike said:


> Who are they?


 
:Wha

Inuyasha/Kagome


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I would have thought you had enough love for yourself to compensate? :amazed



Oh but I do. In fact, it was my parents' lack of love that made me develop my ego, well, that among other things. 



> Your face is right.



My face is of such grace that all who see it instantly fall in love with it.

/Narcissus

:ho


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Inuyasha/Kagome



There is only one a in Kagome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel dirty. I wonder if this is how Ipakkman feels whenever we call him out for trolling.

On another note. I'm feeling much better, and hopefully I'll be all ace's by tomorrow.

Which still leaves one question unanswered. Wtf happened to the Wanknovas while I was gone?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I was always an Inu/Kaga supporter
> 
> Which is canon





Get. Out.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Apparently there was a big conference. You can read it on the discussion page in the OBD wiki. I don't care about the wanknovas though so I didn't read it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

SesshomaruXRin?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2009)

How long is it. I dont feel like reading a lot right now


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I feel dirty. I wonder if this is how Ipakkman feels whenever we call him out for trolling.
> 
> On another note. I'm feeling much better, and hopefully I'll be all ace's by tomorrow.
> 
> Which still leaves one question unanswered. Wtf happened to the Wanknovas while I was gone?



It's a long and somewhat boring story .

Nihilus will fill you in.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Is anybody brave enough to post in the Zatanna vs. HST thread?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuck Inuyasha and that fucking whorecunt Kagome.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Also, Ono, just so you know, you look exactly like I thought you would.



You lie.



> A skinny white-boy, I would love to make you squeal. Like a pig.



Thank you, no. You're not my type. Some of us actually have standards.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Link removed



I can just imagine the NaruSaku fans...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Is anybody brave enough to post in the Zatanna vs. HST thread?



I will. Tomorrow. Or whenever I get around to it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> There is only one a in Kagome


 
Yeah, but Kago sounds awkward, no?



Platinum said:


> It's a long and somewhat boring story .
> 
> Nihilus will fill you in.


 
Not tonight


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I can just imagine the NaruSaku fans...



As many have said, NaruSai all the way.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Shippers are the lowest form of human life.
> 
> Along with Canadians and people who still believe the Earth is flat.



What you talking aboot?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> As many have said, NaruSai all the way.



Please...

It's all about NaruxShika.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Kiba/Naruto forever!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

For real though, the best pairing in Naruto is by FAR Kisame X Zetsu.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Konohamaru/Akamaru


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> For real though, the best pairing in Naruto is by FAR Kiba X Shino.




Quite.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

No ZetXSu


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Furries and yaoi? 

This thread is disturbia.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> For real though, the best pairing in Naruto is by FAR Kisame X Zetsu.



STFU

It's all about KisamexMizukage. He's the only straight man in Naruto.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Konohamaru/Akamaru



And we have a winner.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> STFU
> 
> It's all about KisamexMizukage. He's the only straight man in Naruto.



And here i thought Mizukage was into shotas that wear glasses :ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Furries and yaoi?
> 
> This thread is disturbia.



Kiba's not a furry.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm gonna have to make a thanks for the lulz Kishi thread Monday.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Akamaru is though, nub.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Kiba's not a furry.



Konohamaru is, though


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> And here i thought Mizukage was into shotas that wear glasses :ho



That's the mutant offspring of Kisame and Mizukage.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Konohamaru is, though



What do you know that I don't?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Kiba's not a furry.



Then what would you call him?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Battledome has turned into the Bathhouse


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Then what would you call him?



A sexy bitch.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> What do you know that I don't?



Kishi revealed it in an exclusive interview in the special behind-the-scenes edition of the 7th databook, if you weren't such a n00b you would know that


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Then what would you call him?



A guy with a fetish for riding dogs.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Kishi revealed it in an exclusive interview in the special behind-the-scenes edition of the 7th databook, if you weren't such a n00b you would know that



Is this the shit about how the Third Hokage was originally going to be a talking dog?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Absolute proof of Naruto furries:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYOK4eFdt3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

And the top five posters for this convo are...

Zetta   	        158
Magellan 	        146
Darth Nihilus 	136
Platinum 	        124
Narcissus 	        98

Zetta wins again .


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Is this the shit about how the Third Hokage was originally going to be a talking dog?



He still is, he just used a genjutsu to disguise his true appearance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

And 3/5 are Wank-Nova


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Battledome has turned into the Bathhouse



Such is the way with some forums. MVC is turning in to a soup opera.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Absolute proof of Naruto furries:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's non-canon.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

New topic:

Who has the bigger penis, Naruto or Sasuke?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

Sasuke has a penis?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> New topic:
> 
> Who has the bigger penis, Naruto or Sasuke?



Sakura


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And 3/5 are Wank-Nova



That's just how we roll .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Sakura



Winner


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Sakura



Niggra Sakura.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Sakura



A doujin I just read actually confirms that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> A doujin I just read actually confirms that.



I still don't understand why people read those things


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> A doujin I just read actually confirms that.



She was fucking Ino in that one wasn't she?

I could have sworn i saw some of it


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I still don't understand why people read those things



A sad form of sexual gratification?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2009)

This thread has taken a turn for the bbbbbiiiiiizzzzzzzaaaaaarrrrrreeeee.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> She was fucking Io in that one wasn't she?
> 
> I could have sworn i saw some of it



...Yes, actually. 

STOP STALKING ME!!!


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Sakura has a penis? Thats not new.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2009)

ok then

in other news im playing persona 4


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Such is the way with some forums. MVC is turning in to a soup opera.


 
The Young and the Moses

And I'm done


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The Young and the Moses
> 
> And I'm done



I prefer Everybody Hates Moses .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

As The Moses Turns


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> As The Moses Turns



Me, Myself, and Moses?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> And we have a winner.



No.



Sesha said:


> Katsuyu x Old, Wrinkled Third Hokage is the only true pairing.







Lord Genome said:


> ok then
> 
> in other news im playing persona 4



How is it LG?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

The Moses and the Beautiful. 

How did I do?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, let's stop there, before we summon a troll without actually performing a seance


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yeah, let's stop there, before we summon a troll without actually performing a seance



When is the next seance anyway?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 30, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> ok then
> 
> in other news im playing persona 4



How far have you gotten?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Give it a few days. We have to gather our power.

Azure, would you like to join us


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Query: What the fuck is a seance?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> How far have you gotten?


 Im at Mitsuis dungeon right now, averaging at level 35s


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

I want to join in the seance.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Witchcraft in this thread? Burn the witches!!!


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

So is the forum definition to summon trolls...?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Guys!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum should Wiki our seances 

I'm too lazy at the moment


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Time to emotionally disturb people


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Im at Mitsuis dungeon right now, averaging at level 35s



Which one was that ?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Hey Guys!!!!



If I was right, looks like the seance worked...In a fashion.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

no one isn't bothered by the picture?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Which one was that ?


 The video game dungeon


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> If I was right, looks like the seance worked...In a fashion.



Obviously a self-fulfilling troll


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I have seen worse


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> The video game dungeon



That's when the game kicks it up a notch. 


@Phan
Why would anyone be bother by some scary looking woman who's possibly a tranny? There was worse in Crank 2.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> no one isn't bothered by the picture?



By this point, we should all have some level of immunity to such things.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

I've taken girls out to breakfast uglier than that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope we summon Petrie. I still have some stuff to settle with it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

you guys need to charge your seance to make a Phenom level troll.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> no one isn't bothered by the picture?



What, do you want some negs or something?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> So is the forum definition to summon trolls...?



Yes.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Platinum should Wiki our seances
> 
> I'm too lazy at the moment



I'll do it in about five minutes.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Obviously a self-fulfilling troll





Darth Nihilus said:


> I have seen worse



Who? And seriosly im not a troll, but if you guys think I am, ill change, just because it amuses you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

No trolls admit they are trolls


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What, do you want some negs or something?



I want a taco.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That's when the game kicks it up a notch.


 oooh thats great, im already having a bit more fun than FES i cant imagine it getting better


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Who? And seriosly im not a troll, but if you guys think I am, ill change, just because it amuses you.



Denial. It's the first step.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oooh thats great, im already having a bit more fun than FES i cant imagine it getting better



The dungeons will keep getting better and better and the story ends up putting P3's to shame.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> No trolls admit they are trolls



I'm a troll.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2009)

well Persona 3s story wasnt all that amazing other than a twist or two

i do gotta say i like 3s S links better, i dunno i just felt with them more so far


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not a troll!

I'm denying it so I'm obviously a troll. :Zaru


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Who? And seriosly im not a troll, but if you guys think I am, ill change, just because it amuses you.


 
I wasn't even talking about you? 



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Denial. It's the first step.


 
I said the same thing today


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

When the fuck will the new convo be up?


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

When the mod feels like it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Im not a troll. I actually conceed when I lose.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Shut up Omega Level.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone knows what song starts to play at 1:46 here (spoilers for the ending of The Mist movie)?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ro31RZrZrPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Anyone knows what song starts to play at 1:46 here (spoilers for the ending of The Mist movie)?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fixed and edit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, stupid translator.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Shut up Omega Level.



No. 10 char limit


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Tobi


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Question to muslims.



You want a new Phenom level troll?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> You want a new Phenom level troll?



Not a Phenom level troll. But one that is better than Marth and Chulance at least.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Not a Phenom level troll. But one that is better than Marth and Chulance at least.



You will need some Magic Troll cards then.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

I want a Moses level troll.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anything worth seeing at the movies lately? I might see Funny People or the new HP movie this weekend. I hope I don't see G force but I might be force too if my little cousin wants to see it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]L4Q7xgxDJh4[/YOUTUBE] Awesome shit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Anything worth seeing at the movies lately? I might see Funny People or the new HP movie this weekend. I hope I don't see G force but I might be force too if my little cousin wants to see it.



I might go see Funny People. Or the Room if I can find tickets.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I want a Moses level troll.



I want a troll greater than every troll this board has had to the tenth power times two


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I want a Moses level troll.



We just have to make a Goku vs a clearly superior comic character thread to do that, with a seance added it would be guaranteed .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> We just have to make a Goku vs a clearly superior comic character thread to do that, with a seance added it would be guaranteed .



Can Zatanna beat Goku? If she can then do it.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> We just have to make a Goku vs a clearly superior comic character thread to do that, with a seance added it would be guaranteed .



You're going to need something other than you're little seance and that thread. You will need some one to lure him in.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I think a Moses/Phenom lovechild is only a dream, fellas


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Can Zatanna beat Goku? If she can then do it.



She can beat him if she gets the first shot in.

She has enough speed/reaction feats that I could argue that she would, but I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

GI Joe looks good, I think I'm going to wait next weekend to see it. Too many awesome movies coming out next month like District 9, Inglourious Basterds, and Final Destination 4.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sLYjywXyyDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

You guys are asking for a death wish on this site. and I doubt he will come, probbally just make 5 billion others on MVC in responds.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> You're going to need something other than you're little seance and that thread. You will need some one to lure him in.



What do you mean by "little seance" ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Chibi is only mocking our powers because he wants in


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

I really don't think trying to lure trolls here is a good idea.

They come of their own accord. You should not upset the natural balance.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> What do you mean by "little seance" ?



Your dark powers are not good enough to call 'he who we will not speak of except in terms of a biblical character name'



Darth Nihilus said:


> Chibi is only mocking our powers because he wants in



Need I remind you who made Moses vs socially awkward teenagers? Hm?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

Finaly some info on a Gears of War movie. If the movie does well then maybe MS will give the rights to Halo to another movie studio.

hinata orihime on deviantart


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Another quote goes into my sig


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Anime Wolvie has ki claws.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Finaly some info on a Gears of War movie. If the movie does well then maybe MS will give the rights to Halo to another movie studio.
> 
> Oro, now on dA



Uwe Bol better not be directing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Anime Wolvie has ki claws.



I heard that the Wolverine anime sucks.

Of course I'm not a very big fan of the character in the first place


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]L4Q7xgxDJh4[/YOUTUBE]

this looks good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Green Lantern: First Flight has an awesome aura around it. Watch it if you haven't.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Finaly some info on a Gears of War movie. If the movie does well then maybe MS will give the rights to Halo to another movie studio.
> 
> Oro, now on dA



Why make a movie about a relatively plotless game series?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Your dark powers are not good enough to call 'he who we will not speak of except in terms of a biblical character name'



Are you doubting the power of PLASMA!!! .

I hope the Gears Movie turns out good but I doubt it will. Videogame movies hardly ever do.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Gears of War barely has any significant plot to do a movie about. also I don't like how they have a super buff actor for the Prince in Prince of Persia. The Prince should be more slender masculine


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

The Iron Man anime looks awesome and it should be good. The Wolverine anime looks awful and he looks like Vega then Wolverine. I rather see a Hulk anime or a anime based on Crooked World.



Phanteros said:


> Uwe Bol better not be directing.



You have the person who wrote Wanted and the guy who did Live Free or Die Hard. It should be awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

They should seriously make a Mystical Ninja movie, or remake the anime of it, since it didn't last long. Love the video game series. I need to get Goemon's Great Adventure for the 64, since I already have the prequel of it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I heard that the Wolverine anime sucks.
> 
> Of course I'm not a very big fan of the character in the first place



The animation looks great but the snikting is too flashy, I almost expect AC Sephiroth jumping in and cutting a temple in two while magic sparks follow him.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Are you doubting the power of PLASMA!!! .
> 
> I hope the Gears Movie turns out good but I doubt it will. Videogame movies hardly ever do.



I am.

And as for the Gears movie and game movies in general, I blame directors who don't know what the hell they are doing much less know the game except being a casual gamer. It would be the same as me trying to make a Halo movie after going over to my friends house, playing a couple missions and then mess around on multiplayer. We need better directors.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

I still hope The God of War and Devil May Cry movie still gets made. I have not hear anything of a DMC movie since 2006 or 2007.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

The Iron Man anime looks awesome. Wolverine looks weird in my opinion. Also the whole slow-motion thing looks stupid.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Iron Man anime looks like its the shits. Mad really out done them selves.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

BTW Guys, Saint Seiya debate on KMC:

Marrow Info

I posted but since I'm not exactly a Saint Seiya expert I figured someone else might want to pitch in if necessary


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Gears of War barely has any significant plot to do a movie about. also I don't like how they have a super buff actor for the Prince in Prince of Persia. The Prince should be more slender masculine



Gears has everything you need for a good action movie. Guns, one liners, blood, and explosions.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope the Iron Man anime is better then the Manga-verse that Marvel did. I still hope to see some Image Comic book titles to become animes since they did with Witchblade. 



> Why make a movie about a relatively plotless game series?



The series is popular and popular series = big money at the box office.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUEkOVdUjHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Virgo Shaka uses Athena Exclamation. End of debate.

Might join the debate


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Witchblade anime was horrible! It was just plain fanservice all together.


Spawn is just begging to have anime, I mean they already have manga spawn.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

@Omega Level's video - Seen it last year



> Virgo Shaka uses Athena Exclamation. End of debate.



Athena Exclamation can only be used by 3 Gold Saints. There are only 2 in this debate


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol.

I forgot to tell you this but Captain Smoker sent me some porn.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> They should seriously make a Mystical Ninja movie, or remake the anime of it, since it didn't last long. Love the video game series. I need to get Goemon's Great Adventure for the 64, since I already have the prequel of it.



FUCKING REP FOR YOU


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't tell me it was ghey porn


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

I would like a really good Deadpool anime .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Outside of Star Wars, Zelda, etc

This purely the shite


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Lol.
> 
> I forgot to tell you this but Captain Smoker sent me some porn.



PM it to me. 

Srsly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Don't tell me it was ghey porn



It was about anime girls fucking each other. I was like:

"Is this what you do in your spare time? Watch anime girls fuck each other. Go watch some real porn. "


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> @Omega Level's video - Seen it last year



I only wanted to gain your acceptence


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I would like a really good Deadpool anime



What would be awesome would be if he kept his awareness of being fictional and constantly mocked anime cliches


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

IMPACT
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRj7XVFd3Ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> It was about anime girls fucking each other. I was like:
> 
> "Is this what you do in your spare time? Watch anime girls fuck each other. Go watch some real porn. "


 
You're one of the lucky ones then. Back at MVC, the trolls there would send out ghey porn. Only rarely did we get hetero porn


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]eHjwPulJdU4[/YOUTUBE]

Jet force Gemini needs to be made into an show or movie.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Lol.
> 
> I forgot to tell you this but Captain Smoker sent me some porn.



Tell the mods. Sending porn to members outside the bath house is bannable I believe.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Don't tell me it was ghey porn



Would it surprise you? He constantly talks about buttcheeks when we are around Nihilus. He probably has written gay fanfics about you .



Phanteros said:


> [YOUTUBE]eHjwPulJdU4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jet force Gemini needs to be made into an show or movie.



Motherfucking this. I loved that game.



Endless Mike said:


> What would be awesome would be if he kept his awareness of being fictional and constantly mocked anime cliches



It's not Deadpool unless he breaks the fourth wall .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

The single greatest entrance within the entire game


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

> Spawn is just begging to have anime, I mean they already have manga spawn.



As long it not based on the Manga and is based on the original comics then it should work. Maybe have Anno directed a Spawn anime would be cool.



> Jet force Gemini needs to be made into an show or movie



I love that game.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> BTW Guys, Saint Seiya debate on KMC:
> 
> 
> http://www.Learn2Read.com
> ...



FTL reactions+Tenbu Horin+Another Dimension+Galaxian Explosion to give them an extra push in=Flawless Victory.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread has achieved epic levels.

Also, hentai>Porn, and I can justify this statement.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, that hentai Smoker sent was kinda...Shitty.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Sometimes porn can tip the scale, but it's rare these days. Then again, I'm wrong. It's 50/50


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

If Captain Smoker did send porn then you should report him or something.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Jet forcr Gemini needs to be brought back from the grave.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Killer Instinct needs to be fucking revived, post haste

All Hail


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Jet forcr Gemini needs to be brought back from the grave.



That game was so fun. It needs a fucking sequel.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You're one of the lucky ones then. Back at MVC, the trolls there would send out ghey porn. Only rarely did we get hetero porn



I didn't try and watch it. The website had like a thousands viruses on it.



Platinum said:


> Tell the mods. Sending porn to members outside the bath house is bannable I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I have the chance to get Captain Smoker banned?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't get him banned. We need a few losers around for laughs. 

But that's up to you, don't mind me


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jet force Gemini needs to be added on Xboxlive.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I didn't try and watch it. The website had like a thousands viruses on it.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have the chance to get Captain Smoker banned?



Yes that is a ban worthy.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]iTICULfUiSg[/YOUTUBE]

Fur fighters


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Donkey The Motherfucking Kong 

Ya poozer!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus 160
Zetta 	 158
Magellan 	 146
Platinum 	 139
Dark-Jaxx 	 107

It looks like Nihilus will win the convo .


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone played the army man series?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Army Man, fucking old school shite

I liek


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 31, 2009)

Im the king of Army Man


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

We are going down nostalgia road in the convo tonight .


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> We are going down nostalgia road in the convo tonight .



Well we most look at the past of videogames eventually.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

pek


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Those the pokemon the silver and gold remakes?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't wait for HG and SS pek


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't played a pokemon game in a long time...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

pek


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

The boxart is from VGboxart (which I was a member before I left) and yeah their from the gold & sliver remakes. I think they come out next march.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

You gonna import a copy Nihilus?


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2009)

The good old days of Pokemon Silver. Talking about putting a lot of work into a sequel.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You're one of the lucky ones then. Back at MVC, the trolls there would send out ghey porn. Only rarely did we get hetero porn



I've been sent that on there.



neodragzero said:


> The good old days of Pokemon Silver. Talking about putting a lot of work into a sequel.



Very true.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone remember Dragon? I always missed his raids for some reason


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> The good old days of Pokemon Silver. Talking about putting a lot of work into a sequel.


 
Catching Lugia for the first time 

/nostalgia


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember Dragon spamming threads with porn and "Dragon>you"


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Chasing the 3 dogs/cats


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Remember Terminator


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Akatsuki vs Org 13, a thread that has never been done before.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyone remember Dragon? I always missed his raids for some reason



Is he also know as Devil Yuske or something like that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I lol every time I look at his page


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Is he also know as Devil Yuske or something like that.



Yep Link removed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

That picture is awesome .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Updated


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

I still remember that whole Raizen's stomach thread when I was guest on the forums. That thread was full of lulz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

So Platinum, what do you want me to put for your Wiki page


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, this convo thread is pretty long


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 31, 2009)

You would think Evil Moogle would ask someone to do a new convo by now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So Platinum, what do you want me to put for your Wiki page



I sent you a message on this.



Endless Mike said:


> Wow, this convo thread is pretty long



I don't think one of the OBD mods is on right now to trash this one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Updated



Doesn't he still think OP has greater strength?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Smoker believes a lot of retarded things.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyone remember Dragon? I always missed his raids for some reason



How can one forget?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Still creating your user page


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it just me or is the OBD starting to feel like highschool? With all the name calling and sarcastic little two sided comments and the cliques etc.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 31, 2009)

When hasn't the OBD felt like high school?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Speaking of that (okay, not really, I just wanted to post this), I found TWF's favorite manga panel


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Still creating your user page



.



~Avant~ said:


> Is it just me or is the OBD starting to feel like highschool? With all the name calling and sarcastic little two sided comments and the cliques etc.



Well most of us here are in the high teens to the low twenty's (except Magellan of course ) so that is not surprising.



Endless Mike said:


> Speaking of that (okay, not really, I just wanted to post this), I found TWF's favorite manga panel



.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm young so I dont understand why I feel so old


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm young so I dont understand why I feel so old



A question that eats away at many of us .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Is it just me or is the OBD starting to feel like highschool? With all the name calling and sarcastic little two sided comments and the cliques etc.



All I know is Magellan is making me hate that little hahaha smilie.



Endless Mike said:


> Speaking of that (okay, not really, I just wanted to post this), I found TWF's favorite manga panel



Like a fish.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 31, 2009)

One Piece was epic as usual, but
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was a little dissappointed about Whitebeard having a DF power. thankfully it was one that fit with his godly persona(he can flood the fucking world!!!)


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess it's somewhat of a surprise. A lot of people were easily enough thinking he was simply just a haki user.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

OBD feels like the high school lunchroom, or gym, as a matter of fact 

Sometimes it's like history class


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> OBD feels like the high school lunchroom, or gym, as a matter of fact
> 
> Sometimes it's like history class



And sometimes like math or science class, when doing calcs


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm young so I dont understand why I feel so old



because girls are looking older then they really are.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

And then the principal's office, for when someone gets banned, or gets an infraction.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2009)

And the short bus that brings...you know.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Raigen loves the short bus


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey kids! What do you get when you mix Disney with racism?

The newest Disney movie! It's set in the bayous of Louisiana.

Your profile is done

This won't end well.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

The Roxxas pic looks so happy.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Speaking of that (okay, not really, I just wanted to post this), I found TWF's favorite manga panel



I like this one, but that's more then likely because I made it(screenshot) myself.



I know it's not a manga panel but I felt like posting it anyways.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Roxxas vs Raigen

GO !


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Hey kids! What do you get when you mix Disney with racism?
> 
> The newest Disney movie! It's set in the bayous of Louisiana.
> 
> ...


Got damn Disney. This wouldn't be the first time they did this.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

I think it's mainly media overreacting.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

It's traditionally hand drawn isn't it?

I would like a 2nd Disney Renaissance but i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I think it's mainly media overreacting.



Pretty much just like always then.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I think it's mainly media overreacting.



It makes you want to slap one of those people in the face sometimes. I've seen so much media BS it's not even funny.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> It's traditionally hand drawn isn't it?
> 
> I would like a 2nd Disney Renaissance but i won't hold my breath.



Disney needs to go back to 2d. All their best movies were 2d.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Jungle Book, Lion King, Beauty and The Beast, Fox and The Hound, etc. Classic shit is classic.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Disney needs to go back to 2d. All their best movies were 2d.



Like Lion King, 

Which reminds me, a couple years back I went to the zoo. I held a Lion cub. His name was Simba. He mewed at me. I petted him. Then I held a kangaroo. Then I went home.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Page 114? I preemptively call the next convo again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Like Lion King,
> 
> Which reminds me, a couple years back I went to the zoo. I held a Lion cub. His name was Simba. He mewed at me. I petted him. Then I held a kangaroo. Then I went home.



Lion King is my all time favorite Disney Movie.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Page 114? I preemptively call the next convo again.



Give it a pro-Negima title, just to piss off the haters


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

If I were Simba, I would have shitkicked the fuck out of Scar.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Lion King is my all time favorite Disney Movie.



It is between that one and Fox and the Hound for me.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

I prefer Aladdin, actually. I remember that I saw it in the theater with my mom when I was really young.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Give it a pro-Negima title, just to piss off the haters




I think I have a good idea.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Since all I get from Mike's sig is a red X.


----------



## Yak (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning guys 

I'll be heading off to AnimagiC in about 2 hours and be gone for the next two to three days, have fun here while I go out and do geeky Geek-things


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Lion King is my favourite Disney film of all time.

It's the only one that's ever made me cry.I'm not ashamed to admit that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Last great Disney movie I went to the movie theater for was Hercules.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Land Before Time. One of the only cartoon movies to actually have me shed a year.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Macragge revenge negged me. Should I report him?



> Land Before Time. One of the only cartoon movies to actually have me shed a year.



Too bad they whored it out with over a dozen sequels


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I prefer Aladdin, actually. I remember that I saw it in the theater with my mom when I was really young.



Aladdin is my second favorite Disney movie, but I just liked the Lion King better.

Genie was the shit.



Endless Mike said:


> Macragge revenge negged me. Should I report him?



Do it.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Yak said:


> Morning guys
> 
> I'll be heading off to AnimagiC in about 2 hours and be gone for the next two to three days, have fun here while I go out and do geeky Geek-things



Will do.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Mashiro just won the HST again. 
And Danzo is such an idiot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

1-3 I could dig with LBT. Became shitty after they changed character voicing


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Disney needs to go back to 2d. All their best movies were 2d.



Being in 2D has nothing to do with them being good. Disney is just in another creative slump.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Lion King is also the only movie to make me cry.



mystictrunks said:


> Being in 2D has nothing to do with them being good. Disney is just in another creative slump.



I'm not a fan of the realistic 3d movies disney is doing. Even if the story is good 2d hand drawn movies will always be my favorite form of Disney Movies.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Land Before Time. One of the only cartoon movies to actually have me shed a year.



Mother...Mother 

Sarah is such a bitch


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 1-3 I could dig with LBT. Became shitty after they changed character voicing



Yeah I remember that. I had just got the VHS tape and I sat down to watch it, strawberries in hand and I was like  when the voice acting changed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I wanted to shitkick the hell out of Sarah too, till in the middle I actually felt sorry for her. 

I still have the original tape pek


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

I do too. Somewhere. Probably boxed up some where though.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 1-3 I could dig with LBT. Became shitty after they changed character voicing


became shitty when they started singing 

though yeah, LBT was epic.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I think I have a good idea.



Yeah do it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

I hired it on DVD yesterday 

Sharptooth is the shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I watched it some months ago. The nostalgia got to me. 

Diana Ross is not shitty 

Well, her wig is 

But still


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Now I feel like watching Aladdin and the Lion King .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm not a fan of the realistic 3d movies disney is doing. Even if the story is good 2d hand drawn movies will always be my favorite form of Disney Movies.



Realistic  Their last 3D movie was meet the Robinsons right? there was nothing realistic about anythign in that movie.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Neo-jplaya said:


> became shitty when they started singing



You're just mad because they sing better than you.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Realistic  Their last 3D movie was meet the Robinsons right? there was nothing realistic about anythign in that movie.



I was thinking of that G-Force thing they are doing right now.

The only people that can do good 3d animation movies is Pixar Studios (even though they are owned by Disney).


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm listening to TLK soundtrack right now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I'm listening to TLK soundtrack right now.



Strange my sister just got that last week .


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 31, 2009)

Disney, as a whole, is on life support. only two things are keeping them alive: Pixar and pre-teen sitcoms. everybody knows that when the stars grow up, no one will give a shit, and eventually Pixar will leave( remember when Cars was supposed to be their last film with Disney?), after that, Disney is up for a shitstorm.

....unless they make another Fantasia


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was thinking of that G-Force thing they are doing right now.
> 
> The only people that can do good 3d animation movies is Pixar Studios (even though they are owned by Disney).



I wish my toys would come to life and confront me in a menacing manner. Like with Cid.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_U4in8WeS0[/YOUTUBE]

So bloody epic


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I was thinking of that G-Force thing they are doing right now.


That's just combining animation and live action, it's no worse then Transformers , Mary Poppins, or Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I miss Old School Disney, Pre-2000

Back in the day, shit was grand. 

Now, shit is shit.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I miss Old School Disney, Pre-2000
> 
> Back in the day, shit was grand.
> 
> Now, shit is shit.



During the extremely early mickey mouse Cartoons, didn't Mickey mouse have a tommy gun?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll have to get back to you on that. Darkwing, Chip and Dale. Fuck, the good shite


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> During the extremely early mickey mouse Cartoons, didn't Mickey mouse have a tommy gun?



I think you have been confused by the Simpsons.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

its just pop stars now with Disney.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That's just combining animation and live action, it's no worse then Transformers , Mary Poppins, or Roger Rabbit.



True, but i wasn't a fan of the Transformers movies, Roger Rabbit was a fucking awesome movie.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I miss Old School Disney, Pre-2000
> 
> Back in the day, shit was grand.
> 
> Now, shit is shit.



I agree.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll have to get back to you on that. Darkwing, Chip and Dale. Fuck, the good shite



Classics, those.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Even the Saturday morning and daily afternoon cartoons were awesome back in the day.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd shitkick Miley Cyrus, but rape Ashley Tisdale. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I think you have been confused by the Simpsons.



I went to disneyland a few years ago and there was a cartoon where Mickey chased the angry fat bulldog guy around with a Tommy gun and then Mickey threw a chainsaw at him. (obviously there was no blood)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Dinsey's dropped a few good movies in the 00's. Lilo and Stitch can hang with the best of Disney.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd shitkick Miley Cyrus, but rape Ashley Tisdale. Does that make me a bad person?



No, we don't judge  too harshly   in the OBD.



mystictrunks said:


> Dinsey's dropped a few good movies in the 00's. Lilo and Stitch can hang with the best of Disney.



Wasn't that a hand drawn 2d animation ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Wasn't that a hand drawn 2d animation ?



2D? Yea. Hand drawn? not all the way.

meet The Robinsons was pretty good too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> 2D? Yea. Hand drawn? not all the way.
> 
> meet The Robinsons was pretty good too.



Never saw Meet The Robinsons, it looked okay.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

It's pretty good people just get  at the credits.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought Dinosaur was a pretty good movie nice soundtrack and special effects.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Ever notice how she kinda looks like Boxxy


----------



## Abigail (Jul 31, 2009)

Yak said:


> Morning guys
> 
> I'll be heading off to AnimagiC in about 2 hours and be gone for the next two to three days, have fun here while I go out and do geeky Geek-things



I will also be gone til tomorrow.

The Slayer concert is today.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ever notice how she kinda looks like Boxxy



Who looks like her?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy shit, ezxx repped me and I think I just jumped two thousand points.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Ashley Tisdale, somewhat


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ashley Tisdale, somewhat


Boxxy >>>>> Ashley Tisdale.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd tap Ashley Tisdale :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Boxxy >>>>> Ashley Tisdale.


 
Too bad her n00dz are gone


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Boxxy is pretty plain looking. . .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I will also be gone til tomorrow.
> 
> The Slayer concert is today.



Raining blood from a lacerated sky. I love Slayer. 

Are they still doing the blood on the stage bit?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Slayer concert sounds awesome. Have fun.

Well i'm out. See you guys later in the next convo .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless fucking Eight.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Endless fucking Eight.



*cough*


10char


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 10char


Endless fucking Eight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, time to go back into the darkness. Later


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Endless fucking Eight.



*cough*cough*


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well, time to go back into the darkness. Later


Endless fucking Eight.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> *cough*cough*


Endless fucking Eight.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Endless fucking Eight.



Do I need to write a small essay on why those two stories are superior to "Endless fucking Eight"?

Because I will


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Do I need to write a small essay on why those two stories are superior to "Endless fucking Eight"?
> 
> Because I will


You don't have to. It's Endless fucking Eight. I want to punch KyoAni and Kadokawa so damn bad right now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

So what you're saying is, they made it even worse than it already was?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> So what you're saying is, they made it even worse than it already was?


I'm watching Endless Eight VII. What do you think?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'm watching Endless Eight VII. What do you think?



I only read the book


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I only read the book


I'll repeat what I said.

I'm watching Endless Eight FOR THE SEVENTH TIME.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Well cut it out!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

SO SKY HOW IS ENDLESS EIGHT?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Ban        .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> SO SKY HOW IS ENDLESS EIGHT?


:grumble
Where's my Disappearance? Stupid Endless Eight...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> :grumble
> Where's my Disappearance? Stupid Endless Eight...



You want her to disappear? Stop watching the show. It will have the same effect.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 10char



Best Timeloop ever!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Best Timeloop ever!



Personally I preferred Window of Opportunity, if only for one single line.

"I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF MY BACKSTROKE!"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 31, 2009)

Just saw the bleach chap. Barragan can age Kido and quite well it seems. The friend has to have a chink in his hax armor sooner or later.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You want her to disappear? Stop watching the show. It will have the same effect.



This. FUCKING THIS.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd say this seance has been a success and I see I am included on it's wiki page.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You want her to disappear? Stop watching the show. It will have the same effect.



I'm afraid to ask, but what are you guys talking about?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but what are you guys talking about?



Haruhi Suzumiya season 2


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Haruhi pek


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Haruhi pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDSs7UfK_bw&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

This guy is a dork.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Is that Rice Ball?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Is that Rice Ball?



Rice Ball is listed as british and that guy does have a british accent 

This calls for further investigation.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

I reserve my right to like Haruhi. Of course, that makes it a bit odd that my favourite arc is the one _without_ Haruhi, but I think that's because of excessive Yuki.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I reserve my right to like Haruhi. Of course, that makes it a bit odd that my favourite arc is the one _without_ Haruhi, but I think that's because of excessive Yuki.



Well I suppose that's forgivable


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I reserve my right to like Haruhi. Of course, that makes it a bit odd that my favourite arc is the one _without_ Haruhi, but I think that's because of excessive Yuki.



Ugh, Yuki. The second coming of Rei Ayanami, Ice Queen of Bitchistan.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

Is there any argument that the angry marines can't end?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Ugh, Yuki. The second coming of Rei Ayanami, Ice Queen of Bitchistan.


wut 
That's only true for like, the first two books. Although Haruhi is just generally a massive deconstruction of tropes and cliches, so it all comes out fine in the end, if you like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Ugh...Haruhi. I'd rather watch GSD and GT at the same time than that again.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Haruhi Suzumiya season 2



That show is crap enough. Why a 2nd season?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> That show is crap enough. Why a 2nd season?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> wut
> That's only true for like, the first two books. Although Haruhi is just generally a massive deconstruction of tropes and cliches, so it all comes out fine in the end, if you like that kind of stuff.


I've only seen the anime so I judge that by its own merits.

It didn't impress me enough to warrant 10 light novels. The concept isn't that good.

Hell, Lucky Star is a much better deconstruction of tropes, clichés and self-depreciating humor.

I even watched it when it was new and Haruhi didn't impress me. I enjoyed Ouran High School Host Club a lot more.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 31, 2009)

I should not of asked.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I've only seen the anime so I judge that by its own merits.
> 
> It didn't impress me enough to warrant 10 light novels. The concept isn't that good.
> 
> Hell, Lucky Star is a much better deconstruction of tropes, clich?s and self-depreciating humor.





As much as I dislike the entire Haruhi franchise in general I would rather watch 10 hours of it nonstop than watch 10 seconds of Lucky Star


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> As much as I dislike the entire Haruhi franchise in general I would rather watch 10 hours of it nonstop than watch 10 seconds of Lucky Star



Lucky Star is pretty entertaining. Especially the deconstruction of various game tropes not to mention it's pretty hard not to like Konata. She's basically your average snarky gamer given an anime.

Least I never fucking died of boredom from Lucky Star. The episodes go fast and you're left with atleast a smile at the end... unlike Haruhi, where you see Kyon monologue for half an episode of snorefest.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> As much as I dislike the entire Haruhi franchise in general I would rather watch 10 hours of it nonstop than watch 10 seconds of Lucky Star



Lucky Star doesn't bother me that much, not that I have seen the show(I do know the premise behind the series btw). Haruhi seems like some disease that won't go away if I even get close to it. I'd take Blue's Clues over both honestly.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

I couldn't even sit through 2 minutes of it.... the art style hurt my eyes, the characters were obnoxiously irritating and retarded beyond all rational limits, and the attempts at "humor" made me want to drill a hole in my skull


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Besides, Lucky Star takes every opportunity they get to bash Haruhi and her fans so I really don't mind.



Endless Mike said:


> I couldn't even sit through 2 minutes of it.... the art style hurt my eyes, the characters were obnoxiously irritating and retarded beyond all rational limits, and the attempts at "humor" made me want to drill a hole in my skull



That's the point of the first episode. They wanted to emulate Azumanga Daioh to show how much of a snorefest that was.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 31, 2009)

It's like choosing between the bubonic plague and the black death


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

The thing is, I could actually sit through an episode of Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> It's like choosing between the bubonic plague and the black death



Least the bubonic plague doesn't put you to sleep at the end of each episode. It's not some genius anime or even a high-ranking one but it's a huge step up from Haruhi.

If I'm already watching something inane, I'd rather have it entertain me than bore me with fanservice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucky Star = The Season 5 Family Guy of loli comedy.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Personally I preferred Window of Opportunity, if only for one single line.
> 
> "I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF MY BACKSTROKE!"



Quoted the wrong one.

Window of Opportunity was really good, loved them playing golf through a star gate.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> The thing is, I could actually sit through an episode of Azumanga Daioh.



I could too.. back in my younger days. You know the period where you first start anime and you try everything out because it's been rumoured to be a stapple?

Yeah, that's when I watched it. Then again, I watched it together with Cowboy Bebop and Trigun


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Lucky Star = The Season 5 Family Guy of loli comedy.



Haruhi = The Season 20 Simpons of fanservice comedy.

Actually, it's kinda wierd since the characters in Lucky Star are mentioned to be 17. The animation just makes them all look 12.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

What I mean is that I find it boring, but not so horribly annoying that I have to turn it off, like Lucky Star


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

Gentlemen, ready your neg rifles

I prefer Yakitate Japan and its spoofing of shonen anime than Haruhi and Lucky Star


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Is'nt that the show about baking? I enjoyed it for what it's worth. Kind of hilarious.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

It's entertaining me 

And with something as low-budget as Lucky Star, that's a feat. There's something good buried in there but it is buried under a pile of shit, no doubt about that.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Is that Rice Ball?



My Secret is out


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Gentlemen, ready your neg rifles
> 
> I prefer Yakitate Japan and its spoofing of shonen anime than Haruhi and Lucky Star


Ryoma loves that anime.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Season 20 of The Simpsons was when the show picked up again. . .


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Haruhi = The Season 20 Simpons of fanservice comedy.
> 
> Actually, it's kinda wierd since the characters in Lucky Star are mentioned to be 17. The animation makes them all look 12 so as to attract typical weaboo pedophiles.



Fixed**


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Season 20 of The Simpsons was when the show picked up again. . .



It's already ruined if you ask me.



Quelsatron said:


> Fixed**


Oh, no doubt 
Least it doesn't reach the depths of depravity like Haruhi nearly raping that Moe Blob Mikuru every episode.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> It's like choosing between the bubonic plague and the black death



Wait a second....

THEY'RE THE SAME FUCKING THING!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, but Black Death sounds a tad worse


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

When is the next convo going to start already? 120 pages.... someone slept late


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait a second....
> 
> THEY'RE THE SAME FUCKING THING!



Accidental insight?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> When is the next convo going to start already? 120 pages.... someone slept late



Ryoma is watching Kamen Rider V3 so the chances of him getting here is slim.

Unless another mod graces us with their presence...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

Rice Ball is here, can he do it?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Rice Ball is here, can he do it?



Rice Ball hasn't had OBD mod powers for a couple of months now.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, Zetta, the anime is based on the light novels. 

Anyway, I thought Lucky Star was a taboo subject in the convo? Or is that just the DSPV crowd giving me false info again?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Hey, Zetta, the anime is based on the light novels.
> 
> Anyway, I thought Lucky Star was a taboo subject in the convo? Or is that just the DSPV crowd giving me false info again?



Then the light novels are not very impressive.

Well, it's not like anyone is saying Lucky Star is a great anime.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

The novels are at least better than the anime, since they don't include that stupid dance, the episodes aren't out-of-order for no reason, and you don't have to actually hear that stupid bitch's voice or see her face except occasionally in a picture.

Of course there is the matter of Kyon thinking to himself about how much he wants to fuck Mikuru practically every other paragraph....


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Then the light novels are not very impressive.
> 
> Well, it's not like anyone is saying Lucky Star is a great anime.


Well, it's better if your main problem is Kyon narrating on for forever, since light novels being what they are, just have less bantering. Although I can't say I can understand why the OBD despises Haruhi like it does, since personally I like it, but to each his own, eh?

Also, Anime Tenchou is manly.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 31, 2009)

Whos turn is it to make a new thread?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Whos turn is it to make a new thread?


MINEMINEMINEMINE


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 31, 2009)

btw us not creating a new convo thread was a way of faking we needed more help/mods in this section


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine              .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

I call next thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Well, it's better if your main problem is Kyon narrating on for forever, since light novels being what they are, just have less bantering. Although I can't say I can understand why the OBD despises Haruhi like it does, since personally I like it, but to each his own, eh?
> 
> Also, Anime Tenchou is manly.



It might have something to do with her being the most annoying character ever concieved in the history of fiction


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 31, 2009)

Well skiboydoggy was pressing F5 fastest.

Go ahead and make it, i'll get this one locked and recycled.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> It might have something to do with her being the most annoying character ever concieved in the history of fiction


I would point out that she's supposed to be an assertive God Mode Sue that goes overboard, and then claim that she is better than most other characters of her type out there since the author is aware of that fact, then compare her advantageously to Cullens and Swans, but then I doubt that would do much.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I would point out that she's supposed to be an assertive God Mode Sue that goes overboard, and then claim that she is better than most other characters of her type out there since the author is aware of that fact, then compare her advantageously to Cullens and Swans, but then I doubt that would do much.



That's even worse, since it proves that the author created her to be that annoying


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> That's even worse, since it proves that the author created her to be that annoying



New convo up.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> btw us not creating a new convo thread was a way of faking we needed more help/mods in this section



You mastermind.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

I call the next convo thread and shall not be denied


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 31, 2009)

Too slow, Ban.


----------

